# Woo Audio WA8 Review - Head-Fi TV



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
*Produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla*​  
 In this video, we take a look at the brand new WA8 Eclipse portable tube headphone amplifier from amplification aficionado Jack Wu of Woo Audio. A pure all-tube design for use on-the-go? Yes, please.
  
  
 Products mentioned in the video:

  

*Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse* portable tube amplifier and DAC
*Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies* desktop tube amplifier and DAC
*Sennheiser HD 800S* over-ear headphone
*HiFiMAN HE-1000*over-ear, planar dynamic headphone
*ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000* over-ear headphone
*FitEar MH334* custom-fit in-ear monitor
  

  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## warrenpchi

Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Congrats to our friends at Woo!


----------



## audionewbi

Looking forward to purchasing the WA8.


----------



## audionewbi

@jude Did you try your KSE1500 with WA8 as a source?


----------



## zachawry

How easy is it to roll tubes? Come on, Jude, let's see you take off that little window...
  
 (Or, if you can't really roll tubes, surely that deserves mention as well.)


----------



## raypin

mmm......interested. This or the Squared???????? It is good to know that it pairs really well with the HD 800 S.


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone,

 For those interested, here are my impressions of the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse when paired with the Meze Headphones 99 Classics, my Custom PC and Questyle Audio QP1R, written during the time I had the WA8 Eclipse on loan for a couple of weeks (the full review of the 99 Classics is here):

*Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse*


 The Woo Audio’s epic WA8 Eclipse is the “world's first battery-operated vacuum tube headphone amplifier”. The WA8 Eclipse features SET Class-A transformer output, and a 24bit/384kHz DAC. The amplifier feels like it weighs more than the posted 2.4 pounds, because it feels very solid and premium in the hand. I wouldn’t call the WA8 Eclipse portable, but I would call it transportable, with a bag or backpack. I didn't have an issue taking it around with me from place to place. Set up isn’t difficult as it can be stood or placed on its side while listening to your favorite music. I also like the ability of the WA8 Eclipse to connect to any DAP or smartphone with an auxiliary cable. The WA8 Eclipse’s battery only lasts 4 hours, but has the high power to drive headphones of 8-600 ohm impedance. It's great to have a triple-tube DAC/Amp at your fingertips wherever you go if you so choose.

 While portable, the WA8 Eclipse comes with a military-grade vacuum tube design rated for 5,000 hours of life. Two or three-tube operation provides versatility to create more sound quality differences between a plethora of in-ear monitors and headphones. The WA8 Eclipse’s single-ended Triode topology utilizes OCC single crystal copper output transformers, which offers “high bandwidth and low loss”. The WA8 Eclipse also uses an ESS SABRE Reference 24bit/384kHz DAC, which works well with hi-res music and is also compatible with Apple iOS, Android and other 3.5mm-compatible devices.

 The WA8 Eclipse operates via external DC power or battery operation. The DAC/Amp provides stable power to the vacuum tubes and the DAC, offering 4 hours of playtime – and the unit is also operable during the time the DAC/Amp is charging. How does the WA8 Eclipse sound paired with the 99 Classics?

 The overall sound is that not very far off from larger desktop tube amps - a warm and punchy but also laid back sound that some people are going to really enjoy. What I mean by punchy is that the bass has some heft to it and brings out the Walnut earcups’ capabilities with success, and what I mean about laid back is that I feel that the WA8 Eclipse’s sound is diffuse in nature, especially when directly comparing to a solid state sound like the m9XX or Q192. Furthermore, the sound to me may not sound as completely detailed as the two previously mentioned DAC/Amps, but when my wife listened to all three, she preferred the sound of the WA8 Eclipse. What this tells you is the best way to find out what sounds the best for your specific preferences is to listen to whatever you'd like to possibly purchase, yourself - to come to a determination to what sounds amazing to your ears. You may find to truly adore the WA8 Eclipse for the tube-like presentation, the transportability, or the sum of all of its features.


----------



## Dasumemi1215

I want one...Reserved


----------



## Sound Eq

nice


----------



## dreadatcontrol

I second raypin! Iwould like to know the difference between the wA8 AND tu-05.


----------



## shigzeo

dreadatcontrol said:


> I second raypin! Iwould like to know the difference between the wA8 AND tu-05.


 

 Of course, the WA8's biggest advantage (without knowing anything else) is that it is a fully-contained integrated: amp and DAC, while the TU-05 is amp only.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

More info on WA8 Eclipse
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


----------



## raypin

shigzeo said:


> Of course, the WA8's biggest advantage (without knowing anything else) is that it is a fully-contained integrated: amp and DAC, while the TU-05 is amp only.




Mmm....I'd pair it with my cu so amp sections of wa8 and the comparable analog squared paper is what makes me interested.DAC is secondary. Might as well include the CDM in the mix (in amp mode). I smell a shoot-out. Not that it really matters because I know I'm getting the wa8 in the near-term. The magic words for me: Wa8 + HD 800 S.


----------



## ejong7

and a new flagship headphone from somebody.........SPILL THE BEANS *loadsshotgun.


----------



## shigzeo

raypin said:


> Mmm....I'd pair it with my cu so amp sections of wa8 and the comparable analog squared paper is what makes me interested.DAC is secondary. Might as well include the CDM in the mix (in amp mode). I smell a shoot-out. Not that it really matters because I know I'm getting the wa8 in the near-term. The magic words for me: Wa8 + HD 800 S.


 

 That makes perfect sense. What do you think: a lot of people want the CDM in amp-only. I'm torn as its DAC is one of my favourite chips. And the WA8 seems like a great product. But if you plan on using only the amp, it's an extra financial burden. But if you want to use the DAC, or you are going for a weekend up to the cottage, the extra bulk is nice to shed.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....a new SKU for the amp-only CDM, not to replace but to offer an option for those who do not need an integrated amp/dac portable. In my case, I use the cdm for its amp, most of the time. If the impression of the WA8/HD 800S holds true for the other big cans like the T1.2 HE1K, I'd be very happy with this future purchase as it gives me a tube-based amp for on-the-go big can listening. It doubles the utility of my headphones. Not that I am unhappy with SS portable amps (mass kobo 404 and pure 2 plus are my favorites) but tube is something that I always end up going back to.


----------



## ClieOS

I actually got the chance to listen to WA8 in CanJam Singapore last month, and the amp section alone is absolutely amazing sounding. Shame is that because it was such a rush to send the unit to Woo's Singapore representative, they didn't come with any instruction or driver - so the Singapore representative didn't get to set the DAC section up and only demoed it as an amp only. Still, it makes me immediately want to get one right after listening.


----------



## Mediahound

What cable or adapter would I need to plug an iPod into the USB on this?


----------



## Jota64

Another stunning looking offering from Woo however at over 1Kg I'd be questioning it's portability.  But they have to start somewhere and perhaps future iterations will see that weight dropping off. Maybe it's more for taking to the office or sitting on the train than walking around with it in your pocket.


----------



## bflat

I listened to the prototype amp only mode back in Aug 2015. From @jude description it sounds like it has not changed much. I tried a Beyerdynamic T5P and a Noble Savant (thanks again to @bangkokkid for letting me borrow those). For both, the WA8 added some serious meatiness to the sound. The 2 versus 3 tubes is a very noticeable difference. I think I would have preferred 2 for the Savants and 3 for the T5P. I also tried the WA8 with Noble K10 and the added warmth was too much for my ears. I think pairing is going to be really specific with the WA8 but for the ones that it pairs well, it is a very rewarding sound.
  
 I would have purchased the WA8 the day I listened to it, but have been using the WA7 in the meantime. It looks like I need to upgrade as my T5P have been waiting for the final product. Congrats to the Woo Audio team for getting this out. Transformer coupled output in a portable tube amp? You got to be kidding me! I think that Woo Audio makes their own transformers so I can't see anyone else offering the same. Amazing!


----------



## goldenSHK

Damnnn, really need this thing. Very excited to get one if it power an HE-6 to 100% so I can use it as my portable rig. Anyone tried it with their HE-6? I would really love to take mine around with me. It is definitely my favorite summitfi can.


----------



## mikoss

I seriously question who is wanting to have a portable tube rig for their HD-800S headphones... seems some people posting here want to buy it already, so maybe people are using portable rigs with open, dynamic, TOTL headphones?

My philosophy is $1800 is a substatial amount to invest in a stand alone tube amp that is known to pair well with the 800/800S. I'm sure Jude will be using this as his main rig for a while, but I would personally put less emphasis on portability and more on sound quality if choosing an amp for the 800's.


----------



## Khragon

ejong7 said:


> and a new flagship headphone from somebody.........SPILL THE BEANS *loadsshotgun.




Could it be the Abyss Diana? Or MrSpeakers Ether Prime?


----------



## leafwise

Gorgeous unit, hopefully with sound to match. Excited to hear this one day~


----------



## audionewbi

clieos said:


> I actually got the chance to listen to WA8 in CanJam Singapore last month, and the amp section alone is absolutely amazing sounding. Shame is that because it was such a rush to send the unit to Woo's Singapore representative, they didn't come with any instruction or driver - so the Singapore representative didn't get to set the DAC section up and only demoed it as an amp only. Still, it makes me immediately want to get one right after listening.


 
 This statement alone is enough for me to be sold.


----------



## d marc0

Congratulations to Wooaudio. Definitely an excellent new product, me and my friends can't wait to try it.


----------



## raypin

khragon said:


> Could it be the Abyss Diana? Or MrSpeakers Ether Prime?




Mmm....I have it on good authority that it will be the Astell & Kern Ultimus Supremus headphone im copper, ss and duralumin editions.


----------



## nzvlam

mikoss said:


> I seriously question who is wanting to have a portable tube rig for their HD-800S headphones... seems some people posting here want to buy it already, so maybe people are using portable rigs with open, dynamic, TOTL headphones?
> 
> My philosophy is $1800 is a substatial amount to invest in a stand alone tube amp that is known to pair well with the 800/800S. I'm sure Jude will be using this as his main rig for a while, but I would personally put less emphasis on portability and more on sound quality if choosing an amp for the 800's.


 

 Totally agree!
  
 I like the look, the feel, and I'm sure it sounds great too!  But, who walks around with a portable tube amp and TOTL OPEN headphones?  
  
 So I guess it will be for when people on a trip and when they are in their hotel room??  And how many people spend that much time in a hotel room and willing to spend $1700 on an amp?
  
 So, same here, I rather spend the money on sound quality than portability.  
  
 Still, a really gorgeous looking amp, well done Jack! But I think I'll stick to my WA7.


----------



## goldenSHK

mikoss said:


> I seriously question who is wanting to have a portable tube rig for their HD-800S headphones... seems some people posting here want to buy it already, so maybe people are using portable rigs with open, dynamic, TOTL headphones?
> 
> My philosophy is $1800 is a substatial amount to invest in a stand alone tube amp that is known to pair well with the 800/800S. I'm sure Jude will be using this as his main rig for a while, but I would personally put less emphasis on portability and more on sound quality if choosing an amp for the 800's.


 
 I am eying this for my HE-6 portable rig personally.


----------



## ozz007

makes me wonder, This or Chord Mojo.
 both have dacs, and both have amps.
  
 I guess will be the tubes sound that will make the difference.
  
 Would love to hear the tubes.
  
 I own the WA7 and its my main desk amp. with Hugo pushing it as dac.


----------



## nzvlam

goldenshk said:


> I am eying this for my HE-6 portable rig personally.


 

 If that's the case I think your money will be better spent buying some Earpods.  Or unless Woo change the chemistry of that battery from lithium ion to nuclear fusion!
  
 The HE6 really needs a lot of power and I doubt any portable, battery powered amp can drive them properly.
  
 The EF6 is one of the best amp with the HE6, and it has 5W into 50Ohms.  The WA8 claims to have a MAX headphone output of 350mW at 50Ohms.


----------



## goldenSHK

nzvlam said:


> If that's the case I think your money will be better spent buying some Earpods.  Or unless Woo change the chemistry of that battery from lithium ion to nuclear fusion!
> 
> The HE6 really needs a lot of power and I doubt any portable, battery power amp can drive them properly.
> 
> The EF6 is one of the best amp with the HE6, and it has 5W into 50Ohms.  The WA8 claims to have a MAX headphone output at 350mW.


 
 Might have to wait for a portable amp as powerful as the EF6 then...


----------



## DivergeUnify

Because why not


----------



## kkcc

jota64 said:


> Another stunning looking offering from Woo however at over 1Kg I'd be questioning it's portability.  But they have to start somewhere and perhaps future iterations will see that weight dropping off. Maybe it's more for taking to the office or sitting on the train than walking around with it in your pocket.


 
  
 I'm a huge Woo fan and absolutely love my WA22.  I especially adore the aesthetics and built quality of all Woo products, down to their headphone stands.  When I had my WA7 at my office it was always a statement desktop piece and an awesome conversation starter, now imagine a small exquisite tube amp instead!
  
 However, I must say from the video and pics I don't find myself impressed by the WA8 aesthetics.  To be honest I was interested in a battery powered transportable full tube amp.  I have had my eyes on the A2P TU-05 ever since it became available but am not convinced by its built quality and quality control.  Nonetheless, I much prefer the visual design of the TU-05 over that of the WA8.  
  
 WA8's tube window and volume knob would have been highlight to the otherwise plain rectangular box, but both didn't convey the premium-look I always find on Woo products.  If anything the tube window detracts from the overall design and just doesn't look exquisite to me.
  
 Also, not sure if I'm being OCD or what, I find the headphone jacks weird that they are not aligned horizontally, vertically, nor centered (also the case with TU-05, and to a lesser extend the CDM and CDM is not pure tube).  Some of the close-up shots also seem to suggest there are some rather rough/sharp edges on the enclosure.  I hope it look and feel more impressive in-person.  However, one thing I will not doubt is that it is going to sound exceptional!
  
 For $1800 (about double of the price of the TU-05, and approaching that of the WA22!) I'm really expecting more.  The price and it's relatively blend (to me) visual design make it quite disappointing for me.  YMMV.


----------



## Khragon

ASP TU-05 looks really interesting, and maxed out at $1000 + shipping is a good competitor.  Battery life is double too.  Hopefully there's some comparison between it and the WA8 soon.


----------



## audionewbi

khragon said:


> ASP TU-05 looks really interesting, and maxed out at $1000 + shipping is a good competitor.  Battery life is double too.  Hopefully there's some comparison between it and the WA8 soon.


 
 Their build time and at times tube microphonic can be an issue. That amp is on my list but I can't lie that my thought and attention is on WA8 now, purely based on how long it took them to develop it.


----------



## raypin

mmm......TU 05 is cheaper but can it drive the HD 800 S as well as the WA8? I agree that the design of the former is better (tall and sexy vs. short and stout). I wish it had the good looks of the WA7 (which looks like a piece of art) and the reason why it is my only piece of headfi equipment on my desk.


----------



## nzvlam

goldenshk said:


> Might have to wait for a portable amp as powerful as the EF6 then...


 
  
 Sorry didn't mean to be buzzkill, but I think you will be disappointed with the WA8/HE6 match.  And that is not doing justice to the WA8 either.
  
 I do like the WA8 a lot, but can't justify $700 over the already brilliant WA7 just for the portability.
  


khragon said:


> ASP TU-05 looks really interesting, and maxed out at $1000 + shipping is a good competitor.  Battery life is double too.  Hopefully there's some comparison between it and the WA8 soon.


 
  
 Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the TU-05 has a built-in DAC.  Once you added that in, it will be a close match up with the WA8


----------



## kkcc

audionewbi said:


> Their build time and at times tube microphonic can be an issue. That amp is on my list but I can't lie that my thought and attention is on WA8 now, purely based on how long it took them to develop it.


 
  
 Same here, never really seriously considered placing an order with A2P...  A2P is literally one-man-band, and thus the quality control, service, lead time, etc are all suspect.  I was REALLY excited to know Jack and team had taken on this project but wished they made it prettier _*or*_ less expensive...  coz i know... unicorn and stuff... 
  

  
 Personally I've always go for expensive but exquisite for these luxury items but I reckon I has to be in a minority group who likes to actually pay MORE for a diminishing (but tangible) return..


----------



## audionewbi

I do own a TR-07hp, first edition which is before the mk2 revision, I wish I had more positive thing to say about his SIT amp but I don't, I am waiting to send mine back to the revision, i dont know when as I have to wait for him to let me know when he is free. But that is his TR-07 design and he had a lot more time to perfect his tube designs.

 On the other hand WOO is purely a tube amp company, I am sure they know a thing or two about how to make a good tube amp. I just wish their darn site allowed international orders, as is I have to place order locally and first they do not have that product on their purchase lost, second that means I might loss out on the current deal and third I really dont want to place an order using my local dealer for various reasons.

 If I was to pick on one thing it would be the limit online purchasing of woo audio site.


----------



## nzvlam

audionewbi said:


> I do own a TR-07hp, first edition which is before the mk2 revision, I wish I had more positive thing to say about his SIT amp but I don't, I am waiting to send mine back to the revision, i dont know when as I have to wait for him to let me know when he is free. But that is his TR-07 design and he had a lot more time to perfect his tube designs.
> 
> On the other hand WOO is purely a tube amp company, I am sure they know a thing or two about how to make a good tube amp. I just wish their darn site allowed international orders, as is I have to place order locally and first they do not have that product on their purchase lost, second that means I might loss out on the current deal and third I really dont want to place an order using my local dealer for various reasons.
> 
> If I was to pick on one thing it would be the limit online purchasing of woo audio site.


 

 I ordered the EA7 from their website about a year ago.  It worked fine.  
  
 From Woo Audio dealer page is says:  "We sell directly to the U.S. and international customers."
  
 Do you want give it another try or just e-mail them direct.  They are very helpful.  Enjoy!
  
  
 Victor


----------



## pytter

That is pretty frickin awesome. I was saving up for a Chird Mojo - but this is way cooler. It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the competition


----------



## sonickarma

Where do you get this? What is the pricing? thanks


----------



## Townyj

pytter said:


> That is pretty frickin awesome. I was saving up for a Chird Mojo - but this is way cooler. It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the competition




Being three times more expensive.. i suppose we will see. Now if they had of put rca line out from the dac, may of considered it. But alas they did not, which is disappointing.


----------



## Mediahound

sonickarma said:


> Where do you get this? What is the pricing? thanks


 

 See: http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


----------



## sonickarma

mediahound said:


> See: http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


 
 Thanks - any impressions versus CDM for IEM listening?


----------



## Sound Eq

looks great but its a bit heavy and big to be considered portable but its a great transportable


----------



## reeltime

This seems like a direct response / competitor to the ALO Audio Continental Dual Mono.  
  
 Are they comparable?  I don't believe the Continental runs Class A.  But sound-wise, I wonder how they compare.


----------



## audionewbi

reeltime said:


> This seems like a direct response / competitor to the ALO Audio Continental Dual Mono.
> 
> Are they comparable?  I don't believe the Continental runs Class A.  But sound-wise, I wonder how they compare.


they fit different needs, they have completely different design approach. For those who look for pure tube amp CDM perhaps don't fit the bill as it is hybrid tube and it is balanced ready.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA8's goal was to have desktop-class performance in a small, transportable form factor. One listen to WA8 with your favorite high-end headphones and you'll see why it took us this long to bring it to market.
  
 New Record Day reviews WA8 Eclipse.


----------



## Mediahound

I really wish this was balanced. I'd be a buyer for sure if it was.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

"I felt Louis Armstrong was in the room with me..."


----------



## mrtim6

mediahound said:


> I really wish this was balanced. I'd be a buyer for sure if it was.



X2

Especially as many users of HD800 series state it's superior sonics in balanced mode.


----------



## leafwise

Respectfully, nearly any capable listening devices are improved with a balanced implementation. My hope is that the sound from the WA8 is sufficient to make me not care, despite having potentially useless cables


----------



## mikoss

Any plans to release some info for the power output spec? 350mW seems low... What load is the 350mW at? How about output impedance? These are fairly straightforward specs for new amps, thanks!


----------



## Townyj

mikoss said:


> Any plans to release some info for the power output spec? 350mW seems low... What load is the 350mW at? How about output impedance? These are fairly straightforward specs for new amps, thanks!




Jude stated that it output 350mw x 2, i am also interested to find out at what impedance.


----------



## Xcygen

the windows driver link from the web is down. it doesnt even allow downloading. it just links you back to the wa8 page. can anyone fix this as i do not have the mac laptops


----------



## freitz

This is interesting.


----------



## WooAudio

xcygen said:


> the windows driver link from the web is down. it doesnt even allow downloading. it just links you back to the wa8 page. can anyone fix this as i do not have the mac laptops


 
 It is up on the site now. You can also let Windows search and download the correct driver. Windows library links to the appropriate XMOS xCORE driver.


----------



## WooAudio

This Thursday, March 17, 2016, the new WA8 Eclipse will make its debut at Stereo Exchange New York and AudioVision San Francisco. We will also be at SoCal CanJam over the weekend. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Xcygen

just gotten my unit. but there isnt any indication at all. no logo no indications but its alright cause im loving the sound of it. currently burning the hell out of it!.


----------



## audionewbi

xcygen said:


> just gotten my unit. but there isnt any indication at all. no logo no indications but its alright cause im loving the sound of it. currently burning the hell out of it!.


how did you order it?


----------



## deuter

It's on woo's website .


----------



## Townyj

Wow... This thing is around $3000AUD. Just turned up on a local Distributors website. Insane price, ridiculous actually.


----------



## audionewbi

If it was same price as the American market I would have bought it, or at least close to it. For 3000 AUD I simply cannot justify it at this stage.


----------



## Townyj

audionewbi said:


> If it was same price as the American market I would have bought it, or at least close to it. For 3000 AUD I simply cannot justify it at this stage.


 
  
 Its $2800aud for the normal colours and $2950aud for the gold. Now if they had of put RCA's on the rear i would of sold all my gear off to nab one, awesome to have an all in one unit. 
  
 Looks like it will be awhile before i even consider this which is a bummer.


----------



## audionewbi

townyj said:


> Its $2800aud for the normal colours and $2950aud for the gold. Now if they had of put RCA's on the rear i would of sold all my gear off to nab one, awesome to have an all in one unit.
> 
> Looks like it will be awhile before i even consider this which is a bummer.


 
 For me RCA cable is not a must as I have a feeling the included DAC and the two year they took to develop go hand in hand. I just cannot get over the price differential.


----------



## raypin

xcygen said:


> just gotten my unit. but there isnt any indication at all. no logo no indications but its alright cause im loving the sound of it. currently burning the hell out of it!.




Mmm....congrats! How is the build quality?


----------



## WooAudio

townyj said:


> Its $2800aud for the normal colours and $2950aud for the gold. Now if they had of put RCA's on the rear i would of sold all my gear off to nab one, awesome to have an all in one unit.
> 
> Looks like it will be awhile before i even consider this which is a bummer.


 
  
 The price is reflecting on the current USD to AUD exchange rate plus shipping and custom-duties and fees. The price equates to the US retail price. We are currently offering 10% pre-order special so please ask your local dealer for the same offer.


----------



## Chuckjones242

I love my Woo SE6 and the team at Woo Audio... that said, I just don't understand the WA8 appeal / market?  Is there really that big a demand for a $2K battery operated amp/dac?  If it was any good it would could replace my amp / dac units... and that would eat at the market share of the rest of their products... if it's not that good, what's the point?  I've got an A&K player and frankly the difference between it and my home units are slight.. and at least as a DAP - it contains the music.  Carrying a WA8 on the bus plugged into my laptop ain't portable?


----------



## WooAudio

We never design the WA8 to be used walking around with, but it is up to you how to use it. The design philosophy is a desktop-class performance tube amp/DAC that fits in a palm.
  
 You can move it around and set it up quickly, for sure. Think of it that you can now fit a full-sized tube amp in a backpack or a suitcase.Or maybe you have a space of a nightstand for audio then this would be an ideal setup. Or like me, a family man, I could easily set it up anywhere at home without my kids knowing it. It would take less than a minute to hook up the entire system.
  
 Cheers,
 Jack


----------



## leafwise

Seconding the family man appeal, as well as a portable rig to take from home to office/studio and back in the bag. I don't expect to use it with a DAP on-the-go, unless I'm flying or riding by rail.


----------



## raypin

Mmm...on the go is possible with a small carrying case with shoulder straps. No big deal. I regularly backpack my Chord TT so WA8 should be a breeze to carry around.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> Mmm...on the go is possible with a small carrying case with shoulder straps. No big deal. I regularly backpack my Chord TT so WA8 should be a breeze to carry around.


 
  
 From the WA8 page on Woo Audio's site:
_"Included Pelican carrying-case (water-resistant, crush-proof and dust-proof). Custom-cut insert foam provides maximum protection."_


----------



## raypin

gr8soundz said:


> From the WA8 page on Woo Audio's site:
> _[COLOR=000000]"[/COLOR]Included Pelican carrying-case (water-resistant, crush-proof and dust-proof). Custom-cut insert foam provides maximum protection."_


mmm....I m thinking along the lines of a leather case with room for both the WA8 and a DAP with a shoulder strap.....similar to what another tube amp manufacturer has done.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm....I m thinking along the lines of a leather case with room for both the WA8 and a DAP with a shoulder strap.....similar to what another tube amp manufacturer has done.


 
  
 There was a leather case for the prototype:
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/08/wu-tang-headphone-amplifier-clan-drops-into-sydney/
  
 Maybe Woo will release it later as an option.


----------



## skeptic

Beautiful industrial design - I look forward to hearing one!  Can anyone answer a couple of questions as to the all tube nature of the amp?
  
 If fed by the analog input, does the signal pass through any solid state devices (i.e. are the tubes the only gain stage in the amp circuit)? 
  
 I understand that 6S31B's are pretty low voltage tubes, but still (per the data sheets) designed to have 50V dc on the plate. The 6021 is supposed to have 100V dc. How can this be accomplished with a li-ion battery?


----------



## Sound Eq

please forgive me but how on earth is the w8 a portable device, i honestly think this is not portable at all, its more of a transportable device, portable means to most of us max the size of an iphone
  
 but it must be amazing as there is so much love for this w8
  
 i might consider one in the future as a transportable


----------



## leafwise

I've seen people play games on the metro with their laptops, so this is simply a reminder that everything is relative 
  
 Some say a stack is too large to be portable as well and choose a standalone DAP at the expense of some sonic aesthetics; Others are happy to carry whatever is needed to scratch their itch (5+ device stacks... you've seen them!).
  
 Agreed re: the above pictured leather case. Would love to see it as an option a-la the TU-05 ASP's leather satchel.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mrtim6 said:


> X2
> 
> Especially as many users of HD800 series state it's superior sonics in balanced mode.


 
  
 Bring any balanced portable or small desktop amp to our room at CanJam SoCal or anywhere WA8 is exhibited and listen for yourself if balanced is really that much better. I am assure you it is not. 
  


mikoss said:


> Any plans to release some info for the power output spec? 350mW seems low... What load is the 350mW at? How about output impedance? These are fairly straightforward specs for new amps, thanks!


  

 specs are just numbers. Don't consider a product based on specs. There are many amps with exceptional specs, but sound like cheap toys.
  


xcygen said:


> the windows driver link from the web is down. it doesnt even allow downloading. it just links you back to the wa8 page. can anyone fix this as i do not have the mac laptops


 
  
 Connect WA8 via USB and Windows will find the latest audio driver online. 
  


raypin said:


> mmm....I m thinking along the lines of a leather case with room for both the WA8 and a DAP with a shoulder strap.....similar to what another tube amp manufacturer has done.


  
 Made in USA leather case will be available soon.


----------



## mikoss

hifiguy528 said:


> specs are just numbers. Don't consider a product based on specs. There are many amps with exceptional specs, but sound like cheap toys.



With all due respect Mike, let's see the power output at specific resistances. Also, output impedance of the amp, thanks. These are meaningful specs.

I also completely agree about your thoughts on specs and amp performance, it just helps to gauge how well it would work for driving certain cans. I also take it personally when a hifi company won't publish output power meaningfully. Just giving us max power output number really doesn't mean anything... Surely you have some loads to correlate power output with.


----------



## hex182

If this thing is that good some people might want one as a desktop solution and some of those some might not be the sort of people that like to have a 10 things on their desk when they don't need to. Would it have been that hard to put a pre out on this thing?


----------



## WooAudio

The WA8 is dead silence. You can use the headphone out as a pre-amp out. Essentially, you doubled the duty as a tube preamp. All you need to do is a 1/4" (or 1/8") to RCA adapter cable.


----------



## Townyj

wooaudio said:


> The price is reflecting on the current USD to AUD exchange rate plus shipping and custom-duties and fees. The price equates to the US retail price. We are currently offering 10% pre-order special so please ask your local dealer for the same offer.




Cheers Jack, the exchange rate isnt good right now and probably wont be for a while. Doesnt seem viable right now, thanks for the reply i appreciate it.


----------



## gr8soundz

leafwise said:


> I've seen people play games on the metro with their laptops, so this is simply a reminder that everything is relative
> 
> Some say a stack is too large to be portable as well and choose a standalone DAP at the expense of some sonic aesthetics; Others are happy to carry whatever is needed to scratch their itch (5+ device stacks... you've seen them!).


 
  
 +1
  
 Shouldn't need to stack anything with this. Just the WA8 and whatever source (phone) you have with you. No doubt, someone will still stack it with a Chord DAC......


----------



## Khragon

A bit concerned this doesn't have enough power, only 350mw, probably at 8 ohm?, so not much power.


----------



## nzvlam

khragon said:


> A bit concerned this doesn't have enough power, only 350mw, probably at 8 ohm?, so not much power.


 

 From Jude's video, he mentioned the max power output is 350mW per channel into 50Ohms in 3 tube mode.


----------



## audionewbi

wooaudio said:


> The WA8 is dead silence. You can use the headphone out as a pre-amp out. Essentially, you doubled the duty as a tube preamp. All you need to do is a 1/4" (or 1/8") to RCA adapter cable.


 
 Aiming to use this as a premap for the KSE1500, good to know this.


----------



## 35FLE

audionewbi said:


> Aiming to use this as a premap for the KSE1500, good to know this.


 
  
 If the WA8 internal DAC is not up to scratch looks like a large 3 stack setup for me with Hugo + WA8 + kse1500


----------



## CongeeBear

Any word yet guys on whether this supports DSD?
  
 Would like to see some numbers on expected battery life too


----------



## gr8soundz

congeebear said:


> Any word yet guys on whether this supports DSD?
> 
> Would like to see some numbers on expected battery life too


 
  
 In the video Jude said he got DSD over DoP working with a few apps.
  
 Specs say up to 4 hours battery life so probably less than 4 hours. It's full tube AND full Class A (not a tube/ss hybrid and not Class A/B) so it'll eat power. Hope it doesn't get insanely hot.
  
 Battery makes it more transportable and probably has cleaner output than AC power.


----------



## gr8soundz

Found another pic of the WA8 leather case here:
 http://www.tcvblog.com/#!An-evening-with-Jack-Woo/cjds/55e9231c0cf29a3653c09a41
  

  
 Blogger also stated:
*".....after trying the WA8, the WA7 fell short of my expectations, and really isn’t the way I would go now if I were to purchase a tube amplifier (GET THE WA8 GUYS!)."*
  
 Keep in mind the WA8 was still a prototype at the time (6 months ago) but it seems the battery and third tube (among other things) may make a bigger difference than expected.


----------



## freitz

gr8soundz said:


> Found another pic of the WA8 leather case here:
> http://www.tcvblog.com/#!An-evening-with-Jack-Woo/cjds/55e9231c0cf29a3653c09a41
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Has anyone tested against the Wa7 Gen 2 model? It seems Woo would be smart enough to not sacrifice its own product line.


----------



## avitron142

Just listened to the WA8 at the NYC event today; it's good. It's really, really good. I'm usually not a fan of battery-powered dac/amps, but this... is really a desktop rig. Or at least to my ears it was.
  
 Also handled the HD800, HE1000, Edition X and all others I've tried with it to perfection. It's not every day that you see something that's pretty much summit-fi with all headphones, no bias.


----------



## Herueyes

avitron142 said:


> Just listened to the WA8 at the NYC event today; it's good. It's really, really good. I'm usually not a fan of battery-powered dac/amps, but this... is really a desktop rig. Or at least to my ears it was.
> 
> Also handled the HD800, HE1000, Edition X and all others I've tried with it to perfection. It's not every day that you see something that's pretty much summit-fi with all headphones, no bias.




I second the above... Jack knows what he's doing... & avitron knows what he's saying...




Nice seeing you again avitron142

Peace...

P.S. Jack had a big grin on his face when I questioned him about DSD via DoP...


----------



## eugenius

Bonus head-fi cred for the first guy who wears this amp in his man-purse with a LCD-XC.


----------



## jkross22

$1800 is a lot of cheddar.  I listened to Woo audio tube amplifies last year with a pair of Stax headphones (don't recall which ones), and it was fantastic.  
  
 That said, I can't hide my disappointment about the direction of ever increasing costs for these types of products.  I'm sure this is a fantastic sorta portable headphone amp, but it's stratospheric price will forever keep me away.  We're in a renaissance period for portable hi-fi and I am grateful for companies like Woo taking risks and pushing boundaries for what is available, and I recognize that there needs to be a rational risk/reward formula for them to make money.  That said, I'm happy for those who can afford these types of products and enjoy them, and hopefully sell them on at a nice discount for those who can't afford them, but at the same time, I hope that companies recognize that price points that exceed nice home amplifiers simply don't make sense to a large portion of the audio enthusiast/audiophile community.


----------



## gr8soundz

For many amps (and some headphones) I agree that rising costs are prohibitive.
  
 But, unlike other equipment that uses standard parts yet are still overpriced, Woo had to develop new methods of miniaturization just for their portable. Such development and new manufacturing methods are not cheap.
  
 I too may be unable to get one due to it's price but at least the WA8 brings new tech to the table to maintain full tube and full class A operation in a small chassis. Otherwise, there's no shortage of other, hybrid devices available.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Mojo vs WA8 vs AK380 review please! (Don't give me the AK380 ain't a DAC yadayada speech, everyone brings a mobile phone anyways so there is no difference at all in terms of number of bricks).
  
 Cheers,
 Lou


----------



## sonickarma

louisarmstrong said:


> Mojo vs WA8 vs AK380 review please! (Don't give me the AK380 ain't a DAC yadayada speech, everyone brings a mobile phone anyways so there is no difference at all in terms of number of bricks).
> 
> Cheers,
> Lou


 
 Don't forget CDM!


----------



## gr8soundz

sonickarma said:


> Don't forget CDM!


 
 +1


----------



## Greggo

Getting ready to sell off my headphone gear and go from 12 cans down to one, keeping just the EL-8, and saying goodbye to my Gustard X12/H10...
  
 Then pulling the trigger on this and an HD800S, but could use some guidance:
  
 1) Safe to assume that the great feedback on this amp paired with the higher end Audeze cans would translate well to the EL-8? For my ears the EL-8 is fantastic with a slightly warm amp that takes the highs down just a bit without sacrificing strong bass and good mids.
  
 2) I have loved my HD700 but the HD800S just sounds perfect to me, and though I don't expect planar like bass from this combination, can anyone offer up some feedback on how bass and percussion comes across on WA8 and HD800S? Especially for pop music in general?
  
 3) Biggest concern: I leave my Gustard stack powered on up to a week or two without turning it off, and when it does get powered down it is usually for only 6-12 hours and then it us on again for 200 plus hours at times... I use it not just for serious listening, but for general headphone/computer sessions with youtube/movies/etc... How would this translate to responsible use of something like the WA8? Would you cycle it on and off a few times a day or leave it on for a day or longer? Any concerns about the battery flaking out if it is always connected to a wall outlet, or is that a big no no and the battery charger is unplugged often? I would also be a bit concerned about constant cycling of the battery if this was my main rig, any thoughts?
  
 I am looking for a minimalist desktop rig that I can relocate around my house once in a while or take on a trip maybe once a year, so I am not drawn to the portable aspect as much as I am drawn to high performance, small form factor and great pairing with the two headphones I think I can ride into the sunset with. I don't care about balanced verses SE either, or about tube rolling as I am used to SS stuff and leaving things alone, I just want a warm, 3D engaging sound I can listen to for hours on end without fatigue, and I love the industrial aesthetics of this DAC/Amp combo. Do I sound like the right use case for this, any thoughts on my plan overall would be appreciated.


----------



## reeltime

raypin said:


> mmm....I m thinking along the lines of a leather case with room for both the WA8 and a DAP with a shoulder strap.....similar to what another tube amp manufacturer has done.


 

 There is a stunning leather option available from Woo.  Jack didn't specify cost.  It's an accessory.


----------



## gr8soundz

reeltime said:


> There is a stunning leather option available from Woo.  Jack didn't specify cost.  It's an accessory.


 
  
 I'm not at the SoCal show (unfortunately) but I did post some web pics of that case some days ago:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/75#post_12424484


----------



## mikoss

reeltime said:


> There is a stunning leather option available from Woo.  Jack didn't specify cost.  It's an accessory.



Oh man that sounds totally sweet. Does it have room for any other accessories? It would be cool if it had a compartment for things like custom IEMs, adapters, or even just lipstick too.


----------



## dandanng

I wanna know more detail how does it compare to ALO Continental Dual Mono? Price and size seems Dual Mono less and smaller. But could anyone comment about how different WA8 vs Dual Mono such as sound quality and types of songs (e.g. Classic, pop etc)would fit these two? Thanks!


----------



## audionewbi

dandanng said:


> I wanna know more detail how does it compare to ALO Continental Dual Mono? Price and size seems Dual Mono less and smaller. But could anyone comment about how different WA8 vs Dual Mono such as sound quality and types of songs (e.g. Classic, pop etc)would fit these two? Thanks!


 
 The two are different, you have a pure tube vs hybrid. For those who want the true tube experience, (large sound stage, smooth midrange, etc) WA-8 will be it, for those who like the overall sound of SS but the added benefit of tube CDM will be. I really like the CDM, I cant fault it however compared to my 627x I could not justify the purchase. But in no way that should be speak poorly of CDM as it is not.

 To me I have to have a side by side listen to make that claim. I was this close to getting the CDM but I walked out after hearing the WA-8 was just around the corner. From what I read tube amp design comes down to how good of a output transformer you are using. They went out and it seems to make their own for their WA-8.


----------



## bflat

Based on my listening to the WA8 prototype in amp only mode back in Aug 2015, I would say sound wise the WA8 and CDM are entirely different experiences. CDM is much closer to neutral and as ALO's own description states "a touch of tubes". WA8 adds quite a bit of warmth and euphony to the sound. I think headphone/IEM pairing with the WA8 is going to be pretty specific but quite spectacular with the right ones. I would be interested to know how the Ether C sounds with the WA8. If someone could comment by 3/31 that would be awesome LOL.


----------



## raypin

mmm....just pulled the trigger on the WA8 today (pre-order price). Singapore dealer (nearest to home) says two weeks. Can't wait to get my hands on my black  WA8.


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm....just pulled the trigger on the WA8 today (pre-order price). Singapore dealer (nearest to home) says two weeks. Can't wait to get my hands on my black  WA8.


 
 Thanks for buying everything I want before me (as always!) - so you can test before I pull the trigger -


----------



## raypin

mmm....not completely an impulse buy.....I know it is going to be a really good product, having extensively used the Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies (great amp). So, call it a reputation buy.


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

I've tested it in CanJam socal while I was talking to Mike (hifiguy) and we both I saw some issues with their grounding when the unit is charging and plugged in to my macbook at the same time...  Its connectivity to the device manager cuts in and out and couldn't not stay connected until the unit's charging cable is unplugged.  This happens when I'm using both my IEM to the 3.5mm plug and using the bigger plug for my bigger headphones.  But there's definitely a grounding issue.  I hope that those are just prototype units and not a production release.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bong hollywodd said:


> I've tested it in CanJam socal while I was talking to Mike (hifiguy) and we both I saw some issues with their grounding when the unit is charging and plugged in to my macbook at the same time...  Its connectivity to the device manager cuts in and out and couldn't not stay connected until the unit's charging cable is unplugged.  This happens when I'm using both my IEM to the 3.5mm plug and using the bigger plug for my bigger headphones.  But there's definitely a grounding issue.  I hope that those are just prototype units and not a production release.


 
  
 We were unable to duplicate the issue with the other two WA8s on display. We're looking into why that one unit had the issue with our MacBook Air. The show units are pre-productions. We are scheduled to begin production in early April, shipping mid April.


----------



## CongeeBear

Fingers crossed that it's relatively simple to replace the battery ourselves!
  
 Cost of a spare battery is of course a different story...


----------



## raypin

congeebear said:


> Fingers crossed that it's relatively simple to replace the battery ourselves!
> 
> Cost of a spare battery is of course a different story...


 
 mmm.......ditto. Need that option to extend the life of the WA8 beyond the constraint of the original battery and without the aggravation of shipping back the unit for battery replacement.  While 5 years (?) may seem sufficient, you never know when the need (to replace) will arise. I hope they listen and make this request happen.


----------



## CongeeBear

raypin said:


> mmm.......ditto. Need that option to extend the life of the WA8 beyond the constraint of the original battery and without the aggravation of shipping back the unit for battery replacement.  While 5 years (?) may seem sufficient, you never know when the need (to replace) will arise. I hope they listen and make this request happen.


 
  
 Also makes it easier to sell, for when we need to secure the funds for the inevitable WA9 (featuring a lightning cable output). Lol.


----------



## reeltime

dandanng said:


> I wanna know more detail how does it compare to ALO Continental Dual Mono? Price and size seems Dual Mono less and smaller. But could anyone comment about how different WA8 vs Dual Mono such as sound quality and types of songs (e.g. Classic, pop etc)would fit these two? Thanks!


 
  
 I had a chance to listen to the new ALO Continental V5 and the WA8 Eclipse.  I preferred the Continental.  The Woo was too warm and colored for my taste, and for it's size, it could use a little more power.  With 3 tubes on, I was up around 8 or 9 on the dial with my super efficient Foster TH-X00 headphones.  I can't imagine the amp driving anything that demands power.  
  
 The WA8 is remarkable to look at-- it's beautiful and the design is gorgeous.
  
 But it is really large for a portable (think 2 jumbo sized Milk Duds boxes stacked together, and it runs quite warm.
  
 The ALO Continental v5 is more neutral, runs cool to the touch, and is about the size of a Chord Mojo and will cost half the price of both the WA8 and standard Continental when it arrives in a month or two.  I'd choose either the ALO Continental V5 (there's no DAC in it-- you need the Continental to get a DAC included) or the Cavalli Spark ahead of the WA8.
  
 EDIT: Oh, I didn't bring up battery life-- the WA8 is about 3-4 hours.  The ALO is around 10ish and Cavalli is hoping for 17 hours by the time the Spark is delivered.
  
 Just my opinion, of course.  I'd note that I am a Woo fan, I just can't find a place for the WA8 in my rig.


----------



## sonickarma

Only 3-4 Hours battery for WA8 ?


----------



## WCDchee

reeltime said:


> I had a chance to listen to the new ALO Continental V5 and the WA8 Eclipse.  I preferred the Continental.  The Woo was too warm and colored for my taste, and for it's size, it could use a little more power.  With 3 tubes on, I was up around 8 or 9 on the dial with my super efficient Foster TH-X00 headphones.  I can't imagine the amp driving anything that demands power.
> 
> The WA8 is remarkable to look at-- it's beautiful and the design is gorgeous.
> 
> ...




How do you find them to compare in terms of resolution/staging?


----------



## audionewbi

sonickarma said:


> Only 3-4 Hours battery for WA8 ?


 
 Realistically it is enough for most of us, last time I sat down for 4 hours of non-top listening I had alot more hair than I have now


----------



## sonickarma

audionewbi said:


> Realistically it is enough for most of us, last time I sat down for 4 hours of non-top listening I had alot more hair than I have now


 
  
 I understand but a little frustrating daily charging  - but yes should be enough for most sessions but no good for long flights


----------



## audionewbi

sonickarma said:


> I understand but a little frustrating daily charging  - but yes should be enough for most sessions but no good for long flights


 
 Certainly not for long flight, just a word of caution if you like to travel on time avoid taking anything WA-8 looking, at least not on your carry on. I am been naively positive about WA-8, I cant wait to get my ears on it.


----------



## CongeeBear

audionewbi said:


> Certainly not for long flight, just a word of caution if you like to travel on time avoid taking anything WA-8 looking, at least not on your carry on. I am been naively positive about WA-8, I cant wait to get my ears on it. T


 
  
 This.
  
 Reminds me of the time I carried a Woo WEE in my carry-on, and the TSA agents made me take it out for closer examination -- thing looks like it could be detonated, lol.
  
 Wish this thing could also charge over USB, albeit much more slowly I'd imagine. Still, that would help with long flights, since most seats seem to have USB charging ports these days.


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....ot: so anything with a tube is a TSA magnet? So, they are thinking that someone has invented a tube bomb?  I don't get it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

sonickarma said:


> Only 3-4 Hours battery for WA8 ?


 
  
 Sit down one day and listen to music 4 hours straight. It's a long time...Take a 2 hr. break to charge and enjoy again for another 4. Additionally, WA8 can play while charging and the audio circuit is powered by the battery so no sonic loss.


----------



## warrenpchi

raypin said:


> mmmm.....ot: so anything with a tube is a TSA magnet? So, they are thinking that someone has invented a tube bomb?  I don't get it.


 

 I think it's luck of the draw sometimes.  I've gotten stopped for absolutely nothing before.  And yet, a few years ago, I was carrying box of tubes wrapped in some serious audio cabling.  The only thing I was missing was an alarm clock and some duct tape.  Went through with flying colors.  Go figure.


----------



## reeltime

hifiguy528 said:


> Sit down one day and listen to music 4 hours straight. It's a long time...Take a 2 hr. break to charge and enjoy again for another 4.


 

 I'd agree, but many of us would use this device on a plane.  It would run out on anything longer than a flight from Chicago to LA.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.... Flight problemz? Just buy 2. Problem solved.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

reeltime said:


> I'd agree, but many of us would use this device on a plane.  It would run out on anything longer than a flight from Chicago to LA.


 
  
 WA8 can play while charging and the audio circuit is powered by the battery so no sonic loss.
  


raypin said:


> Mmm.... Flight problemz? Just buy 2. Problem solved.


 
 I like this idea more.


----------



## reeltime

hifiguy528 said:


> WA8 can play while charging and the audio circuit is powered by the battery so no sonic loss.


 

 Have you seen the power brick that comes with this device?  I'm not even certain the low output A/C outlet in first class will power it.


----------



## WooAudio

The WA8 Eclipse is a compact tube amp/DAC that out-performances its successor WA6 (desktop tube amp) in many ways. Now you have the choice to move the amp anywhere you like. You can leave the battery charger plugged in when in use. The charger has an effective protection circuit to prevent the battery overcharged.
  
 Regarding to the DAC, the master volume control in the OS would be effective. Make sure the master volume is on 100%.
  
 During 3 years of testing with a few dozen of different headphones, we can be safe to say the Eclipse would satsify most headphones / IEMs with authority. 
  
 Finally, the leather case is available. You will see it on our site soon.
  
 Happy listening,
 Jack


----------



## VandyMan

No way to connect a transportable to a phone or pad? I guess it is for laptop users.

 I think the battery is kind of a waste. It adds expense and weight for a product that hardly any one is going to use on the go. It would be much better, in my opinion, to drop the battery and build the external power brick into the unit. 

 I'm disappointed because I was hoping the WA8 would be my new office headphone amp. I've always wanted a WA6, but it is too big for my desktop and too big to lock in my desk draw at night.


----------



## audionewbi

For me battery is essential, not everyone has clean power and I don't really like staying at once place for too long.


----------



## VandyMan

Makes sense for that use case, but since the battery is connected to the charger, I don't think it will clean your power unless you unplug it from the wall. Plugging/unplugging every few hours seems like a PITA to me, but if it works for you I'm glad. (no sarcasm intended)
  
 (I'm also doubtful that you will hear a difference unless your power is really really bad, but I have not tried, so I'm just guessing.)


----------



## gordec

What's Woo's warranty? It's not listed in their website. I also want to preorder one. Just no way to try this before ordering. Also they charge 15% restocking fee.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8soundz

vandyman said:


> Makes sense for that use case, but since the battery is connected to the charger, I don't think it will clean your power unless you unplug it from the wall. Plugging/unplugging every few hours seems like a PITA to me, but if it works for you I'm glad. (no sarcasm intended)
> 
> (I'm also doubtful that you will hear a difference unless your power is really really bad, but I have not tried, so I'm just guessing.)


 
  
 Or you can just leave it plugged in all the time while in use. It will pull cleaner power from the battery whether its plugged in or not (like a hybrid car whose engine is only for recharging the batteries).
  
 I also have a 12V iFi iPower which may be compatible with it for cleaner AC if that might make a difference.


----------



## VandyMan

gr8soundz said:


> Or you can just leave it plugged in all the time while in use. It will pull cleaner power from the battery whether its plugged in or not (like a hybrid car whose engine is only for recharging the batteries).


 
  
 I'm not an expert, but I did a bit of research on battery powered audiophile devices when the WA8 was announced. It is likely that as long as the WA8 is plugged in, any noise from the wall will not be blocked. For that to happen, the batteries would have to be fully isolated from the power source. Perhaps Jack can clarify...


----------



## VandyMan

Think about this... if  you use the WA8 while it is plugged in, does the battery drain? I think it is like my Fostex HP-P1 -- the power for amplification is drawn from the battery, but the battery stays nearly fully charged. That implies that the battery is still connected to the wall and will thus transmit noise like any conductor. I'd be happy for Woo or an EE to correct me, if I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## gr8soundz

Would you prefer the WA8 without a battery and (instead) an even larger, brick size power supply (perhaps the same size as the WA8)? They do still make the WA7 (for less) with no battery and an equal size tube power supply or similar size solid state psu.
  
 The WA8 amp is too big for true portability so the battery is acting more as a linear power supply. That should help any AC noise and power fluctuations from affecting the sound.
  
   Quote:


hifiguy528 said:


> WA8 can play while charging and the audio circuit is powered by the battery so no sonic loss.


----------



## audionewbi

vandyman said:


> Makes sense for that use case, but since the battery is connected to the charger, I don't think it will clean your power unless you unplug it from the wall. Plugging/unplugging every few hours seems like a PITA to me, but if it works for you I'm glad. (no sarcasm intended)
> 
> (I'm also doubtful that you will hear a difference unless your power is really really bad, but I have not tried, so I'm just guessing.)


my house has grounding issue. The hum is audible in my hifi system and all other amps I have plugged in without using powercoditioning. For my entertainment unit I was forced to buy a relatively expensive power conditioner which I do not own in my bedroom. This is why I prefer battery whenever I can get it.


----------



## VandyMan

Interesting. So you feel that battery power, even connected to the wall, is equivalent to a power conditioner? If that is the case, wouldn't power conditioners just put a battery at each output instead of things like isolation transformers? (Not for big amps, but everything else.) I don't know enough about electricity to say you are incorrect, but that does not sound right to me. Plus, isn't a ground loop really a different problem than a "dirty" power line? The power conditioner probably solves both problems, but does a battery? Maybe I'll start a topic over in Sound Science rather than continuing here.


----------



## VandyMan

gr8soundz said:


> Would you prefer the WA8 without a battery and (instead) an even larger, brick size power supply (perhaps the same size as the WA8)? They do still make the WA7 (for less) with no battery and an equal size tube power supply or similar size solid state psu.
> 
> The WA8 amp is too big for true portability so the battery is acting more as a linear power supply. That should help any AC noise and power fluctuations from affecting the sound.


 

 If that is the case, then it could be a much smaller battery. No need for four hours of charge. Anyway, my statement about what I'd prefer was just one customer letting Jack Woo know of another configuration/use case he might consider.


----------



## AnakChan

vandyman said:


> Interesting. So you feel that battery power, even connected to the wall, is equivalent to a power conditioner? If that is the case, wouldn't power conditioners just put a battery at each output instead of things like isolation transformers? (Not for big amps, but everything else.) I don't know enough about electricity to say you are incorrect, but that does not sound right to me. Plus, isn't a ground loop really a different problem than a "dirty" power line? The power conditioner probably solves both problems, but does a battery? Maybe I'll start a topic over in Sound Science rather than continuing here.


 

 Ack, for a general topic like this, please move off to a different thread. However, as for the WA8 specifically, that would be good if Jack could comment.


----------



## gr8soundz

anakchan said:


> Ack, for a general topic like this, please move off to a different thread. However, as for the WA8 specifically, that would be good if Jack could comment.


 
 I believe they already did (as I quoted above). Or at least @HiFiGuy528 (as a Woo rep) did.
  
 I'm just not sure what the person asking the questions is looking for. Sounds like they want either a smaller WA8, one without a battery, or one with a smaller battery(?). Apparently the WA7 doesn't fit the bill either. Plus there are other small tube amps by other manufacturers with and without batteries.


----------



## gr8soundz

Getting back to the WA8, can we get some internal pics of it? And the side opposite of the tube window?
  
 Still not 100% decided and would like to see the interior build, especially at this price. I assume its an all analog design except for the usb dac section.


----------



## VandyMan

gr8soundz said:


> I believe they already did (as I quoted above). Or at least @HiFiGuy528 (as a Woo rep) did.
> 
> I'm just not sure what the person asking the questions is looking for. Sounds like they want either a smaller WA8, one without a battery, or one with a smaller battery(?). Apparently the WA7 doesn't fit the bill either. Plus there are other small tube amps by other manufacturers with and without batteries.


 
 Most important was an iPhone/iPad connection. Nice to have would be not having the large power brick. Not sure why everyone got so upset about the battery part and missed the core of what I was asking for.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......I'd love a user-replaceable battery pack option  in the next gen Eclipse. As it is, my primary concern is the performance (with headphones)  and battery life a secondary one.  That and the upcoming tube kit. Two very, very long  weeks of waiting time...........if all goes well.......I hope Woo Audio will ship first to Singapore. Lol!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> mmm.......I'd love a user-replaceable battery pack option  in the next gen Eclipse. As it is, my primary concern is the performance (with headphones)  and battery life a secondary one.  That and the upcoming tube kit. Two very, very long  weeks of waiting time...........if all goes well.......I hope Woo Audio will ship first to Singapore. Lol!


 
  
 Please reach out to AVOne in sg. for an audition.
  
 Battery is serviceable when it's time to replace. Under normal use, it should last a few years.


----------



## gr8soundz

vandyman said:


> Not sure why everyone got so upset about the battery part and missed the core of what I was asking for.


 
 U mean something like this (via Google):
 http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/270611-iConnectivity-iConnect-Lightning-Cable
  
 Or this (the standard adapter connected directly to the WA8's included usb cable):
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
 From Woo's page:
_The Eclipse also uses an audiophile-grade ESS SABRE Reference 24bit/384kHz DAC, excelling with hi-res music files and *compatible with Apple iOS* and Android devices._
  
Beyond that, no one yet has a WA8 to test.


----------



## raypin

hifiguy528 said:


> Please reach out to AVOne in sg. for an audition.
> 
> Battery is serviceable when it's time to replace. Under normal use, it should last a few years.




Mmm....already pre-ordered so the only audition for me is when my WA8 arrives.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....just got word from the Singapore dealer: late April delivery (from mid-April) for the WA8. Is there a fast-forward button I can press right now????


----------



## HiFiGuy528

gr8soundz said:


> U mean something like this (via Google):
> http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/270611-iConnectivity-iConnect-Lightning-Cable
> 
> Or this (the standard adapter connected directly to the WA8's included usb cable):
> ...


 
  
 These two adapters from Apple would work.* *** important to buy them from Apple only. There are a TON of counterfeits on the web.*
  
 http://tinyurl.com/j8uuyhk
  

  
 http://tinyurl.com/jh3jcrs
  

  
 For USB cable, we recommend Nordost Blue Heaven or Heimdall2
  
 http://www.nordost.com/usb-cables.php


----------



## Koolpep

hifiguy528 said:


> These two adapters from Apple would work. **** important to buy them from Apple only. There are a TON of counterfeits on the web.*




Hi,

I am reviewing the WA8 for our local distributor at the moment. 

One question: is it normal that when the WA8 switches off, it emits a loud POP into the headphones? 

Other than that, this little baby sounds marvelous. Am a bit perplexed that it really drives IEMs as well as my planars with ease.... Review coming soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## audionewbi

Can one argue that using the apple CCK will cause a bottleneck due to them using a lesser quality cable than nordost? Of course I am just saying what all cable believers thing, I frankly Am not too worried about such things.


----------



## theveterans

> Can one argue that using the apple CCK will cause a bottleneck due to them using a lesser quality cable than nordost? Of course I am just saying what all cable believers thing, I frankly Am not too worried about such things.


 

 IMO, you can counter the degrading effects of CCK by using a USB decrapifer and a USB to SPDIF converter. The decrapifier and the spdif converter will ensure that the real time jitter is as minimum as possible before it goes to the DAC


----------



## raypin

mmm......I am using AudioQuest JitterBug for laptop usb out................not really sure if it helps but it is a just-in-case thing for me.


----------



## Koolpep

My review is up:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/15733

Hope you enjoy reading it.

Cheers!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

koolpep said:


> My review is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/15733
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty cool review dude. Thanks.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

new WA8 video.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

koolpep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am reviewing the WA8 for our local distributor at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is a soft 'pop' when power cycling the amp. This will not cause harm the headphones or the amp. We recommend to disconnect the headphone if the soft 'pop' bothers you. 
  
 Important: when switching between 2 or 3 tube mode, turn OFF the amplifier first, *this resets the output*. Otherwise, you may encounter distortion in the sound.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Isn't this thing a bit big for portable use?


----------



## gr8soundz

koolpep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am reviewing the WA8 for our local distributor at the moment.
> 
> ...


 


hifiguy528 said:


> It is a soft 'pop' when power cycling the amp. This will not cause harm the headphones or the amp. We recommend to disconnect the headphone if the soft 'pop' bothers you.
> 
> Important: when switching between 2 or 3 tube mode, turn OFF the amplifier first, *this resets the output*. Otherwise, you may encounter distortion in the sound.


 
  
 So, when switching from 2 or 3 tubes, we'd first have to remove the headphones (to avoid the pop), turn off the WA8, hit the switch, turn the WA8 back on, then reconnect the headphones?


----------



## Koolpep

louisarmstrong said:


> Isn't this thing a bit big for portable use?




Don't confuse portable with transportable. They never claim it to be portable but transportable and that it clearly is.

Portable use - it's 2 pounds (1.1 kg) - only for orks.


----------



## Koolpep

hifiguy528 said:


> It is a soft 'pop' when power cycling the amp. This will not cause harm the headphones or the amp. We recommend to disconnect the headphone if the soft 'pop' bothers you.
> 
> Important: when switching between 2 or 3 tube mode, turn OFF the amplifier first, *this resets the output*. Otherwise, you may encounter distortion in the sound.




The switching off between tube modes was known to me. That the soft pop is by design - hmmm, ok. I am not saying it's headphone damaging but it definitively scared me when experiencing it. 

If you are saying the pop won't cause any harm with headphones, I believe you. I will update my review with this information. I still think it's a major flaw for a device of that price range to do this. But again, if that is the price to pay to enjoy the a,along sound this thing produces. So be it,

Cheers.


----------



## Koolpep

gr8soundz said:


> So, when switching from 2 or 3 tubes, we'd first have to remove the headphones (to avoid the pop), turn off the WA8, hit the switch, turn the WA8 back on, then reconnect the headphones?




Yes. That's what I wrote in my review. That would be the process.

Since Woo Audio has acknowledged the pop is in all units but is not harmful to headphones and just a scary annoyance, I guess that's the flaw of an otherwise pretty much perfect product. 

Anyhow. Once I get the WA8 in my hands again (Friday during a meet) I will record the volume of the pop. 

I must say: it really took me by such a surprise that I was scared - the pop wasn't pleasant. 

Anyhow, good to know its not harmful but the tube mode changing process is odd.


----------



## CongeeBear

Would be interested to know how long it takes to completely charge the battery from zilch


----------



## CongeeBear

Seeing as how this thread has grown deafeningly quiet, I'm gonna throw out another question: For those of you who have bought this (or are seriously considering buying one) what colour are you getting? Curious to see the splits in colour preference.
  
 Myself, I'm still debating which colour to get. Since I tend to flip my gear every 1-2 years, I'd be particularly interested in how colour affects resale value.


----------



## SDBiotek

congeebear said:


> Seeing as how this thread has grown deafeningly quiet, I'm gonna throw out another question: For those of you who have bought this (or are seriously considering buying one) what colour are you getting? Curious to see the splits in colour preference.
> 
> Myself, I'm still debating which colour to get. Since I tend to flip my gear every 1-2 years, I'd be particularly interested in how colour affects resale value.



I opted for the gold color. I'd imagine it would command a few bucks more on the used market than the other colors, but who knows. I'd just pick whichever version you like best. Subjectively, the glow of the tubes may "pop" more in contrast to the black chassis.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....what sold me (90% of the reason) was the picture of the HD 800 S and the WA8. So, it is conventional black for me to match my black 800 S. Gold was my second choice. Silver was meh.....yeah, this thread is VERY QUIET. (lol! Shhh!).


----------



## CongeeBear

sdbiotek said:


> I opted for the gold color. I'd imagine it would command a few bucks more on the used market than the other colors, but who knows. I'd just pick whichever version you like best. Subjectively, the glow of the tubes may "pop" more in contrast to the black chassis.


 
  
 Leaning towards gold as well, even though I think a more conventional colour like black or silver would sell easier on the used market (where buyers tend to be more price sensitive). But subjectively, the gold finish plus tube glow just evokes more of that warm tube goodness to me.
  


raypin said:


> mmm.....what sold me (90% of the reason) was the picture of the HD 800 S and the WA8. So, it is conventional black for me to match my black 800 S. Gold was my second choice. Silver was meh.....yeah, this thread is VERY QUIET. (lol! Shhh!).


 
  
 Agreed, silver looks very meh to me. Which is odd, because I think the silver WA7 looks beautiful. If Woo released a battery-powered WA7, I'd be all over that in a heartbeat. Part of the reason why I even want a WA8 is because I was sick and tired of that obnoxiously large power brick - which is why I bought the tubed power supply. That however, led to space issues on my 72" desk, ugh


----------



## CongeeBear

Surprised that a USB cable is being included, since Woo doesn't normally include things like that. I wonder if there is anything special about that cable. Maybe the cable colour matches the amp? That'd be cool...


----------



## Koolpep

congeebear said:


> Surprised that a USB cable is being included, since Woo doesn't normally include things like that. I wonder if there is anything special about that cable. Maybe the cable colour matches the amp? That'd be cool...


 

 Well, I had the black version and it came with a black cable - see the evidence:
  

  

  
 So the cable is also not really something special.....


----------



## CongeeBear

Thanks Koolpep. Looks to be an audiophile-grade Monoprice cable. Lol.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Herb and Jason from Stereophile magazine checked out WA8 Eclipse at AXPONA audio show.
  
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/saturday-axpona-herb
  

  
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/axpona-lower-level-vistas


----------



## Koolpep

hifiguy528 said:


> It is a soft 'pop' when power cycling the amp. This will not cause harm the headphones or the amp. We recommend to disconnect the headphone if the soft 'pop' bothers you.
> 
> Important: when switching between 2 or 3 tube mode, turn OFF the amplifier first, *this resets the output*. Otherwise, you may encounter distortion in the sound.




I updated my review. The pop disappeared after a few days of use. It disappeared completely - we don't know what's going on but can confirm that, not even the softest of pops. Nothing changed on the WA8, in all modes and with all input methods, the pop disappeared. All pop witnesses checked it out again...maybe it's something that disappears with burn in? Who knows....

Just wanted to update you guys.


----------



## AnakChan

koolpep said:


> I updated my review. The pop disappeared after a few days of use. It disappeared completely - we don't know what's going on but can confirm that, not even the softest of pops. Nothing changed on the WA8, in all modes and with all input methods, the pop disappeared. All pop witnesses checked it out again...maybe it's something that disappears with burn in? Who knows....
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys.


 
  
 Interesting. Wonder if it was unit specific.


----------



## Xcygen

Chord hugo running with wa8. Darn sweet and wide sounding combo


----------



## jazzgene

Strange about the pop disappearing.  But good to know.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

xcygen said:


> Chord hugo running with wa8. Darn sweet and wide sounding combo


 
  
 Nice system!


----------



## CongeeBear

Can someone who's received their GOLD wa8 unit post a picture of it running under dim lighting? Thanks in advance!


----------



## skootb

xcygen said:


> Chord hugo running with wa8. Darn sweet and wide sounding combo



 


If you could only have 1, would you keep the Hugo or WA8?


----------



## Xcygen

There is a reason why i have both. Simply because different days different mood. Diffrrent preferences. I hate choosing either one only. So i rather work more to be able to afford both. Cheers


----------



## brams

Mine just arrived about 1hr ago. Using with a Questyle QP1R as a source via line out into Noble k10U. Even cold the combination is magical. The QP1R is excellent, but all I can say is it would be very diffucult for me to go back to just listening to it on its own at this point. The added lower end slam in particular is exceptional!


----------



## SDBiotek

brams said:


> Mine just arrived about 1hr ago. Using with a Questyle QP1R as a source via line out into Noble k10U. Even cold the combination is magical. The QP1R is excellent, but all I can say is it would be very diffucult for me to go back to just listening to it on its own at this point. The added lower end slam in particular is exceptional!




I'll be using the same set up at least part of the time. Did Woo send you a tracking number? Just curious since I have not had any order status updates.


----------



## brams

Yes, I got a tracking number late on Friday and it arrived in Toronto today.

If you have the same setup I think you're in for a treat!


----------



## SDBiotek

brams said:


> Yes, I got a tracking number late on Friday and it arrived in Toronto today.
> 
> If you have the same setup I think you're in for a treat!


 

 That's good to know! Looking forward more impressions from you while I wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## CongeeBear

brams said:


> Yes, I got a tracking number late on Friday and it arrived in Toronto today.
> 
> If you have the same setup I think you're in for a treat!


 

 Gah! It's posts like yours that make me waver in my resolve to wait until Black Friday before ordering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Since I'm also based in Toronto...


----------



## brams

Life's too short to wait.  I'll get a deal on something else on Black Friday!
  
 PM me your details.  Maybe we can arrange an audition depending on where you are in Toronto.


----------



## No KNOTsense

I'm thinking of getting a WA8 to go with my HD800S. So far I've only used a Chord Mojo with the HD800S. The combo sounds great to me but people say that the Mojo is not driving the HD800S to their full potential. What kind of differences could I expect with the WA8? I only have experience with solid-state amps.


----------



## bflat

no knotsense said:


> I'm thinking of getting a WA8 to go with my HD800S. So far I've only used a Chord Mojo with the HD800S. The combo sounds great to me but people say that the Mojo is not driving the HD800S to their full potential. What kind of differences could I expect with the WA8? I only have experience with solid-state amps.


 

 I don't know about "full potential" since Mojo has plenty of juice to power the HD800S, but you will get a thicker, fuller, sound from the WA8. That was from my opinion listening to the late prototype WA8 and HD800. You can even choose between 2 and 3 tube mode on how thick you want it. My choice of words is simple, but I want to make sure that "thicker" in this case doesn't mean losing sound stage and detail. Nor does it mean "syrupy and slow". If you are fan of a more neutral/cold, analytical sound, WA8 will not be music to your ears and you should stick with Mojo.


----------



## catoval55

bflat i would like to know if you have a woo audio wa8? reason for asking is that i will be in the field of accenting my chord hugo & ak380cu stack with warmth & a little of coloration maybe by the end of summer.
 i really need some bass impact or should i say bass slam to my portable rig.


----------



## bflat

catoval55 said:


> bflat i would like to know if you have a woo audio wa8? reason for asking is that i will be in the field of accenting my chord hugo & ak380cu stack with warmth & a little of coloration maybe by the end of summer.
> i really need some bass impact or should i say bass slam to my portable rig.


 

 I do not own a production WA8 but listened for about 30 min on the prototype back in Aug 2015 SF Meet. Maybe Mike or someone can describe the differences but I believe all that changed since was the DAC. Since the DAC was undecided back in Aug, I used my AK240 as source with tracks I know like the back of my hand. I listened to my own T5P and one of the HD800 that Woo Audio had on demo. I would have purchased the WA8 that day if it was in production, but I walked away with the WA7 + TP because I thought it was more balanced and versatile given the tube rolling capabilities. On the WA8 and T5P (known to be bass light) I thought 3 tube mode was a significant boost to sub to mid bass where I would not need any EQ. Using the WA7 today which is more balanced I still need to dial up about EQ +3 dB from 128 Hz on down to get the level of bass I like. My tubes on the WA7TP are the Siemens silver shield ECC82 which do have some bass warmth. My best guess is that the WA8 is going to give you around +4-5 dB boost from 64 Hz on down. The beauty is that I thought my T5P maintained their great soundstage and details on the high end on the WA8 with the added warmth and low end.
  
 My current Woo Audio setup is Mojo for DAC and WA7+TP in amp only mode. It's an awesome combo as my listening preferences have shifted towards more neutral. I think WA8 plus either your Hugo or AK380 for source would be a very nice combo will a decent amount of low end enhancement. You can also email the  Woo Audio folks for their opinion. They are a great group of guys and I think they are very honest on what their products can do. I had a great conversation with Mike and Jack when I bought the WA7.


----------



## ethanwallis

This is attractive, i am wonder how is the playing time.


----------



## catoval55

thank you bflat for the info.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

See us at the Munich High-end show at the Enigma Acoustics booth.  
  
 http://www.highendsociety.de/index.php/en_high_end_moc.html
  
 BTW, WA8 have begun shipping.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 WA8 Eclipse at the BMW Museum, Germany.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....shipping now? I hope some of the units are bound for Singapore. I've been waiting since March.


----------



## 35FLE

I'm waiting on someone to demo the WA8 with the Kse1500


----------



## bflat

35fle said:


> I'm waiting on someone to demo the WA8 with the Kse1500


 

 Unless WA8 has an undocumented line out, the only way to connect to a KSE1500 is via the headphone out to the line in of the KSE amp. While it would technically work, very doubtful anyone would want to do that.


----------



## hippos233

I'm wondering how hot it will be when it is playing, comparing with the ALO Continental Dual Mono.


----------



## Xcygen

Its about the same. Both is hot as hell


----------



## amham

Just received my WA8...talk about a brick, this thing is about the size and actually as heavy, maybe heavier.  DO NOT DROP on anything, it will be destroyed, the WA8 will most likely survive.  Solid is an understatement, it is a work of technology art.  Space grey, a bit deeper, more metallic looking than Apple's space grey...beautiful!  I can't overstate how solid this thing is...The volume knob is smooth...is it metallic or solid plastic, can't tell yet.  The clear glass (thick plastic?) thru which the tubes lie is very sexy.  Turned on and hooked up to my Mac Pro via MC21 using Senn 800s.  Dead cold but warms up quickly.  The SQ is very pleasant however any judgments will take time, certainly very smooth sounding with a great bottom end...the first quality noticed.   SOLID, SOLID is the overwhelming first impression.


----------



## amham

Almost three hours into listening and the battery indicator is showing 2 leds glowing, so about 3.5 - 4 hours hours is about the limit unless several charge/discharge cycles improves this a bit.  The sound has opened up, tube holographic soundstage as expected with a very smooth yet lively presentation.  WA8 is moderately warm, not concerning.  Bottom end is prominent and a pleasant surprise.  A favorite of mine is Jackson Browne's two volume live acoustic set. There are many live audience clapping and vocal sibilant sounds.  The WA8 portrays these sections smooth and natural, not rolled off, just to my liking.  Again with Senn 800S, just what I was expecting and hoping for.   The listening session includes the built in DAC, very impressive.  If you are using Senn 800/800S this maybe the amp for you.  Plenty of power at 300 Ohms (3.5 on the volume dial is a very comfortable level with great detail).  I have sold my LCD2/3, X, just too heavy with limited soundstage...over rated and undependable.  Many new owners who have laid out big bucks tend to report glowing reviews, maybe an unconscious way to justify/rationalize,  however with the limited listening session so far this amp/DAC warrants all the pre-release hoopla, albeit at a price.  As a means of comparison I do not lack for  great equipment to compare including WA22, WA6SE, DAC2 HGC, Grace 902, etc. Now onto the Hifiman 400S,  a favorite "budget" phone and somewhat soft presentation compared to the Senns. Oh yes, the WA8 is dead silent, most likely due to lacking rectifiers and good design choices...this will be a welcome outcome for tube amp lovers.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

amham said:


> Almost three hours into listening and the battery indicator is showing 2 leds glowing, so about 3.5 - 4 hours hours is about the limit unless several charge/discharge cycles improves this a bit.  The sound has opened up, tube holographic soundstage as expected with a very smooth yet lively presentation.  WA8 is moderately warm, not concerning.  Bottom end is prominent and a pleasant surprise.  A favorite of mine is Jackson Browne's two volume live acoustic set. There are many live audience clapping and vocal sibilant sounds.  The WA8 portrays these sections smooth and natural, not rolled off, just to my liking.  Again with Senn 800S, just what I was expecting and hoping for.   The listening session includes the built in DAC, very impressive.  If you are using Senn 800/800S this maybe the amp for you.  Plenty of power at 300 Ohms (3.5 on the volume dial is a very comfortable level with great detail).  I have sold my LCD2/3, X, just too heavy with limited soundstage...over rated and undependable.  Many new owners who have laid out big bucks tend to report glowing reviews, maybe an unconscious way to justify/rationalize,  however with the limited listening session so far this amp/DAC warrants all the pre-release hoopla, albeit at a price.  As a means of comparison I do not lack for  great equipment to compare including WA22, WA6SE, DAC2 HGC, Grace 902, etc. Now onto the Hifiman 400S,  a favorite "budget" phone and somewhat soft presentation compared to the Senns. Oh yes, the WA8 is dead silent, most likely due to lacking rectifiers and good design choices...this will be a welcome outcome for tube amp lovers.


 
  
 Congratulations!!! We would love to see a pic or two of your WA8 + HD800s system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 WA8 Eclipse is the smallest amplifier we've ever built and a lot of tech goes inside of it. We hand build every product we sell in our own facility in NY. Thanks for everyone's patience with their order. We're getting them out as quickly as possible.


----------



## brams

amham said:


> Almost three hours into listening and the battery indicator is showing 2 leds glowing, so about 3.5 - 4 hours hours is about the limit unless several charge/discharge cycles improves this a bit.  The sound has opened up, tube holographic soundstage as expected with a very smooth yet lively presentation.  WA8 is moderately warm, not concerning.  Bottom end is prominent and a pleasant surprise.  A favorite of mine is Jackson Browne's two volume live acoustic set. There are many live audience clapping and vocal sibilant sounds.  The WA8 portrays these sections smooth and natural, not rolled off, just to my liking.  Again with Senn 800S, just what I was expecting and hoping for.   The listening session includes the built in DAC, very impressive.  If you are using Senn 800/800S this maybe the amp for you.  Plenty of power at 300 Ohms (3.5 on the volume dial is a very comfortable level with great detail).  I have sold my LCD2/3, X, just too heavy with limited soundstage...over rated and undependable.  Many new owners who have laid out big bucks tend to report glowing reviews, maybe an unconscious way to justify/rationalize,  however with the limited listening session so far this amp/DAC warrants all the pre-release hoopla, albeit at a price.  As a means of comparison I do not lack for  great equipment to compare including WA22, WA6SE, DAC2 HGC, Grace 902, etc. Now onto the Hifiman 400S,  a favorite "budget" phone and somewhat soft presentation compared to the Senns. Oh yes, the WA8 is dead silent, most likely due to lacking rectifiers and good design choices...this will be a welcome outcome for tube amp lovers.




Your impressions match mine exactly. I also echo your sentiments with respect to the build quality and solid feeling. The weight is really surprising and makes it clear this is a high quality, transportable unit. The feeling if luxury is definitely commensurate with the price.

Interested in hearing your comparisons to the other amps. 

Mine is still breaking in since it's just about a week old but on a very quick comparison to my liquid carbon using a Questyle QP1R on the line-in for both units the Wa8 is slightly warmer, has deeper, punchier bass, is a bit more nuanced in the midrange and has what appears to be more detail on top. Take this comparison with a grain of salt since level matching was done by ear and the LC is optimized for fully balanced performance, but the impression was the same with both my k10ua and Lawton modded th900. The LC sounded more neutral and the Wa8 more fun. 

I love the LC so the fact that Wa8 compares favorably at this early stage of break-in is amazing to me. Can't wait to try the digital input since the dac is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## bflat

Thanks all for the impressions. Please let us know if you are using 2 or 3 tubes and what the differences in sound are.
  
 I think the days are numbered for my WA7 LOL


----------



## uelover

bflat said:


> Thanks all for the impressions. Please let us know if you are using 2 or 3 tubes and what the differences in sound are.
> 
> I think the days are numbered for my WA7 LOL




Why is that so?


----------



## bflat

uelover said:


> Why is that so?


 

 My first choice would have been WA8 but it was still in prototype. I am going to listen to the production model at the next meet and decide there. Don't need both.


----------



## uelover

bflat said:


> My first choice would have been WA8 but it was still in prototype. I am going to listen to the production model at the next meet and decide there. Don't need both.




I see. not sure if the wa8 beats the wa7. 

Anyone knows if the wa8 would do he1000 justice? Or would lcd X be a better choice?


----------



## CongeeBear

amham said:


> Just received my WA8...talk about a brick, this thing is about the size and actually as heavy, maybe heavier.  DO NOT DROP on anything, it will be destroyed, the WA8 will most likely survive.


 
  
 LOL. I love this description. So great.
  


amham said:


> ...The volume knob is smooth...is it metallic or solid plastic, can't tell yet.


 
  
 Metal or plastic knob, can anyone confirm?


----------



## amham

> amham said:
> 
> 
> > ...The volume knob is smooth...is it metallic or solid plastic, can't tell yet.
> ...


 
 It appears to be nicely machined metal.  An earlier post I read somewhere suggested it was plastic, it is not.


----------



## VandyMan

amham said:


> As a means of comparison I do not lack for  great equipment to compare including WA22, WA6SE, DAC2 HGC, Grace 902, etc.


 
  
 I've always wanted a WA6 SE for my work setup, but it is not practical for me. Would you say the WA8 is a similar sound signature to the WA6 SE or closer to the WA7?


----------



## amham

vandyman said:


> amham said:
> 
> 
> > As a means of comparison I do not lack for  great equipment to compare including WA22, WA6SE, DAC2 HGC, Grace 902, etc.
> ...


 
 The WA6SE is an excellent value and depending on the quality of the tubes it will perform admirably, on a par with other Woo's.  I've not heard the WA7


----------



## HandBanana

What do you guys think of my portable home + office setup?
  
 I've been using an old tube magic D1 for the past 6 years with a pair of ATH-M50's and figured it was time for an upgrade. _H__oly hell was this an upgrade!_ The sound is flawless to my ears. I've messed around with the 2-3 tube modes, I prefer 3 tubes. The differences are small but noticeable, 2 tubes sounds more pure and clinical while 3 tubes has a warmer, punchier sound. Using 3 tube mode I listen at 3 on the volume dial with my HD 800 S, 2 tube mode requires me to crank it to 4. The WA8 has tons of power to spare, I feel I will damage my headphones if I crank the volume higher than 6-7 on the dial, at this volume my HD 800's work well as desktop speakers. My favorite thing about the WA8 is the low noise floor though, my tube magic always had a noticeable static hiss when the volume was turned above 1/3 and no music was playing, the WA8 is 100% silent even when the volume knob is maxed, it makes me so happy.
  
 Also for you bass heads out there, I've used my JVC SZ-2000's with the WA8 and the bass hits so much harder compared to my D1 its crazy.


----------



## gr8soundz

That looks like a great transportable setup. Congrats.
  
 Makes me want to take a shot at getting the WA8 (price). Just (finally) got an iTube too for my setup but the WA8 sound like an even bigger step up.


----------



## bflat

Speaking of portable, anyone try to use OTG digital out from an Android phone or CCK on iPhone to the USB input of the WA8? I usually don't take a laptop with me on my travels.


----------



## brams

There is a link to Windows drivers on the WA8 product page in the Woo Audio web site. It's right at the end of the Specifications section.

The driver worked well for me.

I did try using an OTG cable from an android phone (LG G3) but could not get it to work. Will try again today, but emailed Woo Audio for clarification.


----------



## CongeeBear

Hand Banana, that's one sweet transportable setup you've got there -- would love to know where I can get my own hands on a Pelican case like that. I ordered a case from Tube Depot, and it looks nothing alike.


----------



## brams

Happy to report that the Wa8 does work quite well with an android cell phone using an OTG usb cable. You need to unplug the line-in since that takes precedent over the usb input.

Thanks to Woo Audio for pointing this out!


----------



## HandBanana

brams said:


> There is a link to Windows drivers on the WA8 product page in the Woo Audio web site. It's right at the end of the Specifications section.
> 
> The driver worked well for me.
> 
> I did try using an OTG cable from an android phone (LG G3) but could not get it to work. Will try again today, but emailed Woo Audio for clarification.


 
  
 Oh wow lol, how did I miss that! The WA8 is working fine on Windows 10! Thanks for the heads up!
  
  


congeebear said:


> Hand Banana, that's one sweet transportable setup you've got there -- would love to know where I can get my own hands on a Pelican case like that. I ordered a case from Tube Depot, and it looks nothing alike.


 
  
 Thanks! Here's the cheapest I could find: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/568931-REG/Hardigg_Storm_Case_IM2200_00001_iM2200_Storm_Case_with.html


----------



## HiFiGuy528

congeebear said:


> LOL. I love this description. So great.
> 
> 
> Metal or plastic knob, can anyone confirm?


 
  
 The volume knob is aluminum. 
  
 If anyone is rockin' the new Apple MacBook, here's a link to USB-C certified cable form Belkin. No adapter needed. 
  
 http://amzn.to/2221JDG
  
 It's no Nordost cable, but it'll do until they make a USB-C cable.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just got mine. I like what I hear


----------



## ufospls2

Here is a weird question. If using a mac, when plugged in, do the keyboard volume controls work to control the WA8? Not a concern, just curious. Also, how would the Abyss do with the WA8? And LCD-4?


----------



## uelover

ufospls2 said:


> Here is a weird question. If using a mac, when plugged in, do the keyboard volume controls work to control the WA8? Not a concern, just curious. Also, how would the Abyss do with the WA8? And LCD-4?


 
  
 Keyboard volume control doesn't work with WA8.
  
 LCD4 and Abyss with the WA8 are not the most ideal match. You can do better with more powerful alternatives.


----------



## wellers73

bflat said:


> Speaking of portable, anyone try to use OTG digital out from an Android phone or CCK on iPhone to the USB input of the WA8? I usually don't take a laptop with me on my travels.


 

I don't own a WA8, but I demoed one at Stereo Exchange in NYC. It worked like a charm using my iPhone as a source and sounded fantastic! I used my Westone W60s and a store pair of LCD2s.


----------



## audionewbi

Going for a final audition. My dream is to purchase the ATH HA5050 but WA8 is equally capable. I don't have my Hugo with me this time so I am going in with the intention to try to listen to the WA8 in the worst way possible using my iPhone .


----------



## brams

uelover said:


> Keyboard volume control doesn't work with WA8.
> 
> LCD4 and Abyss with the WA8 are not the most ideal match. You can do better with more powerful alternatives.




I heard the Abyss with the WA8 pre-production unit last fall and thought it sounded marvelous. My recently received WA8 sounds even better with my LA-900 than I recall it did with the pre-production even allowing for the unreliability of aural memory and even with the tubes still with less than 50 hours. Given this I assume the production unit would sound better with the Abyss. 

Did you try with 2 tubes or 3? 3 tubes does add some punch while retaining the overall character.

No experience with the LCD4 so I can't comment on that unit.


----------



## audionewbi

WA8 has the same tonality my calyx M but less coloured. CDM could not touch the WA8 in amp mode. I couldn't check the DAC but darn if they had stock I would buy it on the spot.

The best pairing that I had today was with k3003. I had with me the ck100pro, ex1000 and k3003. K3003 scaled up more than the other two, ck100pro brightness was tamed however ex1000 pairing didn't more me.

Now I am back to doing my research


----------



## ufospls2

brams said:


> I heard the Abyss with the WA8 pre-production unit last fall and thought it sounded marvelous. My recently received WA8 sounds even better with my LA-900 than I recall it did with the pre-production even allowing for the unreliability of aural memory and even with the tubes still with less than 50 hours. Given this I assume the production unit would sound better with the Abyss.
> 
> Did you try with 2 tubes or 3? 3 tubes does add some punch while retaining the overall character.
> 
> No experience with the LCD4 so I can't comment on that unit.


 
 Well, the Abyss is harder the drive than the LCD-4 so if you felt it did well with the Abyss, it should do well with the LCD-4. Granted, it may not be "ideal" but it should in theory power them well (ish). I have my powerful desktop set up for when I really want to do a hardcore listening session, so "good enough" would probably be ok for my needs. I have always had SS gear, so the tubes are drawing me towards the WA8, it would be a cool change of pace. Here is what I have figured so far
  
 pros: All tube
         Supposedly wonderful sound
         Made in the US
         Seems to be built very well (please correct me if I am wrong, I am looking for sturdy build quality)
                   
 cons: price(!) vs. my other options
           power output
           battery life (3-4 hours)
           Tubes will need replaced by Woo Audio at some point, as will the battery.
  
 I will get a chance to listen to the WA8 in a few weeks with both my Abyss and LCD-4 so I will report back then. Hopefully it blows me away to the point where I just plunk down my wallet, but it might not and I will have to look at other options.


----------



## brams

Build quality is outstanding including the feel of the volume control. It literally looks and feels like its carved from a solid block of aluminum and the weight is surprisingly heavy.

Another great point is that it works wonderfully with every iem I've tried; dead quiet with no hiss at all. As I reported before it's a fantastic match with the Noble k10ua. I would not pair with a bright iem though. The WA8 is quite extended and clean on top and very neutral through the upper bass and midrange so it will do nothing to tame a bright unit especially if the source is on the cold side of neutral. Having said that it is a good match with the ER4S with the QP1R as a source. The great low end (sub bass/midbass) really balances the top end of the ER4S and the midrange is superbly clean.

To put my comments into context I tend to prefer a neutral response with a very slight lift in the sub bass and bass. The K10ua is about as warm a signature as I would find acceptable for long term, reference listening.

Finally, in practice and for the intended use as a transportable unit (basically a desktop class unit that is easy to relocate), I have not found battery life to be an issue. Keep in mind that you can contine to use the unit while it is charging. Even so more battery life is always better. It would be great if Woo Audio could add the option for a user to connect an Anker style battery pack and/or use a usb cable adapter to extend battery life or charge using a usb cable for those who need it.


----------



## danielleesq

Has anyone paired the wa8 with the he1000?


----------



## uelover

danielleesq said:


> Has anyone paired the wa8 with the he1000?




As far as my ear tells me, they pair well together. 

The two headphones that pair well with the WA8 are the HD800 and the HE1000.


----------



## danielleesq

uelover said:


> As far as my ear tells me, they pair well together.
> 
> The two headphones that pair well with the WA8 are the HD800 and the HE1000.




Great, thank you.


----------



## audionewbi

But to my ears Mr Speaker and Audeze didnt pair too well. I couldnt try the HE1000 but the Hifiman Edition X sounded darn good on the WA8.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I like it more with the HE1000 and the Edition X than with the HD800


----------



## 35FLE

audionewbi said:


> But to my ears Mr Speaker and Audeze didnt pair too well. I couldnt try the HE1000 but the Hifiman Edition X sounded darn good on the WA8.


 
 Have you tried with the Kse1500?


----------



## audionewbi

35fle said:


> Have you tried with the Kse1500?



No I didn't.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Anyone tried the Viva Egoista 845 with HE1000 yet? Thoughts?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

audionewbi said:


> But to my ears Mr Speaker and Audeze didnt pair too well. I couldnt try the HE1000 but the Hifiman Edition X sounded darn good on the WA8.


 
  
 Edition X pairs well and Sennheiser HD800S too.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

hifiguy528 said:


> Edition X pairs well and Sennheiser HD800S too.


 

 Pretty awesome setup there.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....what's that interconnect that you are using to connect the ZX2 to WA8?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have to say the Edition X is really good on the Wa8, For some reason I don't quite like my HD800 on it though, all the other Hifimans, and Audeze's I do like.


----------



## Koolpep

who I reviewed the WA8 I had the HD800S and Edition X at the same time. 
  
 They both were driven excellent from the WA8. As were the HE560 and super most surprising: the T90 LE sounded like it came form a different galaxy - really loved what I heard. The T90 needs the right amp to shine but wow did it shine with the WA8. Absolutely amazing.
  
 To be honest, to my ears - I did not hear any headphone sound bad form the WA8 in my week with it. It's a marvel!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Ultrainferno

koolpep said:


> who I reviewed the WA8 I had the HD800S and Edition X at the same time.
> 
> They both were driven excellent from the WA8. As were the HE560 and super most surprising: the T90 LE sounded like it came form a different galaxy - really loved what I heard. The T90 needs the right amp to shine but wow did it shine with the WA8. Absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Must try my T90 on it later then!


----------



## Koolpep

ultrainferno said:


> Must try my T90 on it later then!


 

 YOU MUST!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> Mmm.....what's that interconnect that you are using to connect the ZX2 to WA8?


 
  
 Sony WM-Port to USB adapter. This allows digital pass-thru to WA8.


----------



## nephilim32

vandyman said:


> Interesting. So you feel that battery power, even connected to the wall, is equivalent to a power conditioner? If that is the case, wouldn't power conditioners just put a battery at each output instead of things like isolation transformers? (Not for big amps, but everything else.) I don't know enough about electricity to say you are incorrect, but that does not sound right to me. Plus, isn't a ground loop really a different problem than a "dirty" power line? The power conditioner probably solves both problems, but does a battery? Maybe I'll start a topic over in Sound Science rather than continuing here.




Hey. Sorry to chime in late here bit the power line conditioner doesn't solve both problems. What his problem is that maybe the wiring in his home is dated and he has a grounding issue, which creates that electrical hum. What has to happen is that the AC power cord safety Prong has to be removed and that hum will disappear. DC powered or battery operated does not matter. It's that freakin' pin. Lol. I had this problem. 

Anyhow. Back to the WA8. Very tempted to pull the trigger on this incredible amp. 2600$ CAN though. Retail is a bitch.


----------



## deanorthk

Seeking high quality sound at work, the WA8 sound like... the holy grail!
 Though, work place means for me closed headphone, as I don't want to use IEM... what would be the closed headphone of choices with this beast?
 That, if I can manage to find a way to get it to Reunion island without beeing destroyed by VAT, 33% of 1900$ beeing... horrible


----------



## WayneWoondirts

wow, @Ultrainferno's review is very tempting (CDM owner myself)...

 http://www.headfonia.com/review-woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-new-transportable-king
  
 What do you think?


----------



## raypin

mmm......recommend it also... Eclipse is a top-notch transportable tube amp that will take care of your headfi needs on and off the road. If not for the paltry battery life (3 hours or so), this would be a must-have. Don't hesitate..........to push you to the edge, here's.inspiration:


----------



## bmichels

Digital-in is only USB, Not Optical ? So there is no way to use an A&K DAP as a digital source fot the WA8 ? 

So digital source ( to use the WA8's internal DAC) are limited to PC/Mac or Some rare DAP that offer USB digital out instead of toshlink ( Sony and......, ?,?)


----------



## gr8soundz

Android and iOS work too.


----------



## raypin

bmichels said:


> Digital-in is only USB, Not Optical ? So there is no way to use an A&K DAP as a digital source fot the WA8 ?
> 
> 
> 
> So digital source ( to use the WA8's internal DAC) are limited to PC/Mac or Some rare DAP that offer USB digital out instead of toshlink ( Sony and......, ?,?)



 


mmmm......yeah, optical in is a puzzling omission on the eclipse.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

raypin said:


> bmichels said:
> 
> 
> > Digital-in is only USB, Not Optical ? So there is no way to use an A&K DAP as a digital source fot the WA8 ?
> ...


 

 A very nice setup I am sure... Not sure if it is entirely portable though... Using the HE1000 or the HD800S on the street or on a train is something that I haven't seen anyone doing yet. Please take a pic when you do it. Probably better with closed cans out there though as the noise leak will be hilarious with the said cans. Better yet if you can do a video of tube rolling on the WA8 while you're on the go. People will be amazed.
  
 Louis Armstrong


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....I've used the HD 800/S and other open cans on the train, the Airport Express train of Hong Kong. Quiet, smooth ride. It depends on the train, I guess. The WA8 plus AK 380 cu can be used on the go. To buffer the heat, I use a rubber matting to insulate my hands from the heat emanating from the WA8. No problem. Of course it is not ideal (just turn the volume up a bit) but still doable+listenable and if strangers stare at me, I don't mind at all. Once I'm in my zone, nothing else matters.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

raypin said:


> Mmm.....I've used the HD 800/S and other open cans on the train, the Airport Express train of Hong Kong. Quiet, smooth ride. It depends on the train, I guess. The WA8 plus AK 380 cu can be used on the go. To buffer the heat, I use a rubber matting to insulate my hands from the heat emanating from the WA8. No problem. Of course it is not ideal (just turn the volume up a bit) but still doable and who really cares if strangers stare at you. Once I'm in my zone, nothing else matters.


 

 Open headphones may cause problem for others if it is, say, a long flight - just saying, in case you actually use the HD800S combo on the plane. Also, not sure whether the power outlets on planes can charge/power the WA8 for the duration for entire flights.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....then turn the volume down to avoid disturbing them. Buy 2 WA8 = good for a 6 hour flight. Lol!


----------



## kikouyou

louisarmstrong said:


> Open headphones may cause problem for others if it is, say, a long flight - just saying, in case you actually use the HD800S combo on the plane. Also, not sure whether the power outlets on planes can charge/power the WA8 for the duration for entire flights.


 

 I do not see the point of listening to an open headphone in a plane, unless you like to listen to the plane engines that is


----------



## raypin

Mmm....depends on where you are seated. If you are seated farthest away from the engines and on the upper deck of, say,  the A380 or the venerable 747, you just have to pump up the volume to drown the ambient noise, which becomes tolerable once the pilot throttles down the engine  to cruising speed. It is not ideal but still listenable. Casual listening mode and only if your neighbor does not mind the sound leakage. I vastly prefer a less-than-perfect headphones listening than the incessant gossiping of noisy passengers or, worse, babies crying. It also helps me avoid panic attacks by focusing on music than endlessly worrying about the tin can falling like a rock and burning me to a crisp.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

raypin said:


> Mmm....depends on where you are seated. If you are seated farthest away from the engines and on the upper deck of, say,  the A380 or the venerable 747, you just have to pump up the volume to drown the ambient noise, which becomes tolerable once the pilot throttles down the engine  to cruising speed. It is not ideal but still listenable. Casual listening mode and only if your neighbor does not mind the sound leakage. I vastly prefer a less-than-perfect headphones listening than the incessant gossiping of noisy passengers or, worse, babies crying. It also helps me avoid panic attacks by focusing on music than endlessly worrying about the tin can falling like a rock and burning me to a crisp.


 

 Wouldn't something say a TH900 or LCD-XC be much easier though... I would highly recommend that SZ2000 for travel. Cheap and satisfying. Simply has the best bass (quality not quantity) than all the high end headphones that I have had, however amped, and quite decent overall SQ for its price.  I just use IEMs like Layla, SE846 or K10 on flight. If it's for a holiday, I may bring a nice portable headphone setup. Also the new AKG N10Q is something to watch out for.


----------



## raypin

OT: mmm.....yeah, I use closed-backs (like the TH 900, Ether C and the Kennerton Magister) , iems (like the KSE 1500 and AKT8iE) and ciems (like the Zeus XIV)  which are more well-suited for noisy environment listening.


----------



## danielleesq

Are the Focals the new flagship referenced in this video?


----------



## jude

danielleesq said:


> Are the Focals the new flagship referenced in this video?


 
  
 Hi @danielleesq, yes, that was the flagship headphone I was referring to *at 4:15 in the video*. I wasn't sure anyone would remember that, or make the connection.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Glad to see more traditional brands like Goldumund, McIntosh and now Focal going into the Head-fi market. Some of these products really show what Hifi really is - not just some startup brand marking up the price and then claiming that they are the best (because they are the most expensive). In the Hifi world, cables aside, price is usually in proportion to quality - sadly that is not the case in Head-fi, especially in recent years. Even sadder is there are people who buy into that scam - a lot of people can't afford proper Hifi gear (or the space required for such gear), but can easily afford the top end of Head-fi gear, so they thought they'd just buy the most expensive Head-fi stuff and they would have bragging rights. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## bmichels

townyj said:


> Jude stated that it output 350mw x 2, i am also interested to find out at what impedance.


 
  
 The *online manua*l says: "*Max Output: Approx. 350mW @ 45 ohms*"
  
 Tomorow morning I will be able to test A/B/C the WA8 against the TU-05 and the HUGO.   I will take pictures & report.


----------



## bmichels

Testing right now. . . 



Thanks to Pierre Costers from Belhifi (a dealer near Bruxelles), I had today the opportunity to try during almost 3 hours the WA8 against the HUGO alone and the HUGO+TU-05. 


Will write a report later but first conclusion Is that WA8 using it's own Internal DAC make much more sense that line in !

WA8 DAC+Amp > HUGO + TU-05 > HUGO + WA8


----------



## raypin

mmm......agree 100%. To my ears and after testing it with a number of configuration, I prefer using the WA8 Eclipse in standalone mode and fed by my laptops and bettered only by the AK 380 cu + WA8 but the margin of difference is not that substantial. The amp and dac are a perfect match. So, are you buying the Eclipse?


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> mmm......agree 100%. To my ears and after testing it with a number of configuration, I prefer using the WA8 Eclipse in standalone mode and fed by my laptops and bettered only by the AK 380 cu + WA8 but the margin of difference is not that substantial. The amp and dac are a perfect match. So, are you buying the Eclipse?




At the End of the demo I asked if I could buy the demo unit but It was not possible because It was réserved for the Press. So YES I Will buy one.


----------



## bmichels

So.... My modest complete WA8 review is *published here*


----------



## LouisArmstrong

bmichels said:


> So.... My modest complete WA8 review is *published here*


 

 Great review - I find the notion that WA8 sounds better than Hugo to be extremely hilarious though. Woo Audio. LOL.


----------



## uelover

louisarmstrong said:


> Great review - I find the notion that WA8 sounds better than Hugo to be extremely hilarious though. Woo Audio. LOL.




I don't quite get the joke or pun or whatever that is intended. Haha.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

uelover said:


> I don't quite get the joke or pun or whatever that is intended. Haha.


 

 No worries dude


----------



## bmichels

louisarmstrong said:


> Great review - I find the notion that WA8 sounds better than Hugo to be extremely hilarious though. Woo Audio. LOL.


 

 I can understand you since I have been myself a big fan of my HUGO and my MOJO to the point that I even use mu HUGO as my desktop DAC to feed my $5000 EC445 desktop tube amp, but... when I tried again the TU-05 associated with it and when I tried the WA8, I realized that a little Warms added to the precision of the HUGO does make the listening experience more... enjoyable (at least with the HE-X)


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone,

 For those interested, here are my impressions of the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse when paired with the Meze Headphones 99 Classics, my Custom PC and Questyle Audio QP1R, written during the time I had the WA8 Eclipse on loan for a couple of weeks (the full review of the 99 Classics is here).


----------



## bmichels

*Any picture on the INSIDE of the WA8 ?*  Please can a happy owner open his precious and take pictures ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Like to compare with my TU-05 inside (also a Tube ONLY amp).


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> *Any picture on the INSIDE of the WA8 ?*  Please can a happy owner open his precious and take pictures ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 One screw, as far as I can remember, is located behind the warranty sticker. So opening up would mean voiding the warranty. Unless that's just bad luck on my part with an unfortunately placed sticker on my Woo sample.


----------



## uelover

ultrainferno said:


> One screw, as far as I can remember, is located behind the warranty sticker. So opening up would mean voiding the warranty. Unless that's just bad luck on my part with an unfortunately placed sticker on my Woo sample.


 

 I thought I saw 7 screws at the side. The warranty sticker on my unit isn't pasted over any of the screw.


----------



## bmichels

uelover said:


> I thought I saw 7 screws at the side. The warranty sticker on my unit isn't pasted over any of the screw.


 
  
 So... open it for us pleaaaase


----------



## uelover

bmichels said:


> So... open it for us pleaaaase


 

 It uses some tiny hexagonal screw which I have no idea how to open it and I don't think I dare to try


----------



## raypin

mmm.......7 phillips and a hexagonal screw of some type (my eyes are too tired) but if you run you fingers across the warranty sticker, there is an indentation or hole of some kind  underneath it (perhaps another screw), so no go. Sorry, I can't risk voiding the warranty. The sticker text: warranty void if removed.


----------



## bmichels

Is it possible to easily do *tube rolling with the WA8 ? Has someone tested already ?*

Is this supported by WooAudio ? Will Woo offer or recommand alternatieve tube sets ( or caps & tubes upgrade) like they do for their desktop amps ?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> Is it possible to easily do *tube rolling with the WA8 ? Has someone tested already ?*
> 
> Is this supported by WooAudio ? Will Woo offer or recommand alternatieve tube sets ( or caps & tubes upgrade) like they do for their desktop amps ?


 
  
 Tubes are user replaceable. We will have tubes kit and upgrade tubes available in the near future. Right now, the focus is to fill the long backorder queue.


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Is it possible to easily do *tube rolling with the WA8 ? Has someone tested already ?*
> 
> Is this supported by WooAudio ? Will Woo offer or recommand alternatieve tube sets ( or caps & tubes upgrade) like they do for their desktop amps ?


 
  
 I was under the impression you ordered the WA8 at the shop? Or did you go direct? Or haven't you ordered yet?


----------



## bmichels

ultrainferno said:


> I was under the impression you ordered the WA8 at the shop? Or did you go direct? Or haven't you ordered yet?


 
  
 The shop could not sell me the demo init ans also did not had the selling price for a new unit.  I just received today the infos for ordering.


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> The shop could not sell me the demo init ans also did not had the selling price for a new unit.  I just received today the infos for ordering.


 
  
 Yeah, as the Demo unit is mine (for now) they couldn't sell that of course


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Using a tube amp without tube rolling is not using a tube amp at all folks.


----------



## uelover

louisarmstrong said:


> Using a tube amp without tube rolling is not using a tube amp at all folks.




It is a tubeedoo amp.


----------



## shawngt2

Using a tube amp without having a collection of tubes for rolling is enjoying the warmth and realism of the music with what you are given folks.


----------



## bmichels

shawngt2 said:


> Using a tube amp without having a collection of tubes for rolling is enjoying the warmth and realism of the music with what you are given folks.


 
  
 agree but... you can also try to tailor the sound to your taste and you are happy when you find some rare tube or tubes that have a nice story to tell.
  
 Here my small collection of tubes for my TU-05


----------



## WooAudio

The WA8 is designed with simplicity in mind. Tube rolling on the WA8 is easy although it cannot compare to a full sized desktop amp. 

The 6S31B power tube is a very unique tube. There is no direct substitude. It has a long lifespan so you won't need to worry about changing tubes once a while. 

You can roll the 6021 which is a common tube.

At the end, the WA8 is for a minimal, user friendly setup. 

We will offer tube kit for replacement. Right now, we just want you to enjoy and be worry-free.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

A quick pic of WA8 Eclipse in Space Gray color. What ya think?


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> A quick pic of WA8 Eclipse in Space Gray color. What ya think?


 
 Looks rad.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Nice. Really nice.


----------



## VandyMan

The color looks great. The alignment of the cutouts looks strange to me. Probably better to align them at center and not have them so close to the edges. The USB cutout, in this photo, looks sloppy.


----------



## Schmeisser

Hi, Can any one advise please What store in the States can I order/buy WA8 from and get it delivered quickly? Are they available immideately or there is some waiting time to get one ? Woo site says something like "once paid it will be shipped approximately in two weeks". Maybe they are out of stack there then Is there a dealer/distributer that has these amps in stock ( ready to ship)? I would need it delivered in one week 10 days max as I am going traveling. (that's whay I need this amp now)
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## raypin

mmm....if you are in a hurry, I suggest you phone any of the 5 Woo Audio dealers in the States. The digits are in the Woo Audio website. From my understanding, there is a long queue for the WA8. Mine took nearly 2 months (from preorder to delivery).


----------



## Schmeisser

Thanks I will. I spent all day today reading threads and reviews on this amp. It seems that it sounds good. I didn't find how this amp is with McIntosh MCH1000. What I learned Woo8 adds bass to HD800 that with other amps (probably "non-tube") lacks a bit of (like drums). But MCH1000 phones are bassy in comparison to HD800. wondering how good would it be with Woo8. I guess I like lows  haha


----------



## redstar

Has anyone tried the WA8 with the Campfire Audio Andromeda?

Cheers.


----------



## danielleesq

Got to try out the LCD-3 with the WA8 and WOW. Incredible sound coming out of these. I'm contemplating trading my He1000 for a pair.


----------



## Smileyko

I am about to dive into the WA8 world right now. Never seen it, never heard it, can't get it in HK but it's available in Taiwan. Just from reading you guys post I have to get one to try. It's my first tube gear. You know why I like this? No tube rolling. I am a lazy plug and play kind of guy. Expat living in Vietnam. Simple yet Summit-Fi is what I want. I will have to fly to Taiwan to pick up so hope for the best. I just got the Hifiman HEX 4 days ago driving it with the AQ RED, Mojo waiting at home. Can't wait to try the glow of the tube sound.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New Record Day reviews WA8 Eclipse.


----------



## redstar

May i ask, what IEMs have people tested with the WA8, and what sounds fantastic with the WA8, IEM wise?
Cheers


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is anyone using WA8 out of a Mojo? Please let me know your thoughts, like how much better is it for IEMs using the WA8 than using just the output of the Mojo? Your thoughts will be appreciated.
  
 Cheers,
 Louis Armstrong


----------



## bmichels

louisarmstrong said:


> Is anyone using WA8 out of a Mojo? Please let me know your thoughts, like how much better is it for IEMs using the WA8 than using just the output of the Mojo? Your thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Louis Armstrong


 
  
 As you know, I tested the WA8 with and without the Mojo, and to my ears the sound was clearly better when using the WA8's internal DAC.  So Mojo is really not necessary, but... then you need a USB source (a DAP with USB-Digital-out like the AK70 or a tablet PC)?


----------



## Currawong

Jack Wu was kind enough to lend me his for a couple of weeks. I have it hooked up to my MacBook Air and Ether Flow so far, and I just switched to the Yggy to compare. I think if I was a regular traveller this would be quite tempting to buy.  It doesn't sound like a portable amp at all.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

For those who want to use WA8 with external battery pack. Here's a link to one we've tested and liked. You can play WA8 off the battery pack or recharge WA8.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0116BX968/


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> For those who want to use WA8 with external battery pack. Here's a link to one we've tested and liked. You can play WA8 off the battery pack or recharge WA8.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0116BX968/


 
  
  
 Thanks.  This is indeed a very neat & small AC converter.* I guess this "Chargetech" needs to be used with the original WooAudio charger ?*
  
 But is it possible to also power the WA8 directly with DC curent (a battery) instead of having to use this AC curent converter + the WooAudio Charger ( this is 2 blocks) ?


----------



## amham

Converting AC to 12.8V/3A (Woo charger output) via this powerpack  is quite inefficient.  Can the WA8 accept 12V DC directly (at given current) without this conversion?  If so, there are many additional options.  Of course, using a 3A inline fuse would provide some protection.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> Thanks.  This is indeed a very neat & small AC converter.* I guess this "Chargetech" needs to be used with the original WooAudio charger ?*
> 
> But is it possible to also power the WA8 directly with DC curent (a battery) instead of having to use this AC curent converter + the WooAudio Charger ( this is 2 blocks) ?


 
  
 WA8 does not have charging mechanism inside. The included external charger is required. The battery pack is an option for those who has no access to a wall outlet when WA8 needs to recharge. It is extremely rare that there would not be a power outlet anywhere someone travels to. Even airplanes have AC outlets in the seats!


----------



## brams

All things considered this is a good solution. Great find Mike. It's not often a manufacturer promises to look into something and actually does!! That is commendable.

From your testing how much playing time does this charger add? 

Since the Woo external charger must still be used it would be great to offer a slimline version of that (Woo) charger with short, detachable cords on both ends. That way every thing could be kept nice and compact.

Thanks for investigating this option. This just keeps on getting better 

Incidentally, is the WA8 pairing with the Focal Utopia better than with the hd800 (my apologies if that impression was covered in an earlier post)? It seems like it should be. That will probably be my next can, but I choke whenever I consider the price.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.......I am really interested in the AC outlet equipped battery bank, not just for my WA8 but for my other devices. So, is this safe to use with the WA8, including the charger. Will using it void the warranty of the Eclipse? Need this answered by Woo Audio before committing.


----------



## brams

raypin said:


> Mmm.......I am really interested in the AC plug equipped battery bank, not just for my WA8 but for my other devices. So, is this safe to use with the WA8? Will using it not void the warranty of the Eclipse? Need this answered by Woo Audio.




Woo Audio were the ones who made the recommendation:



hifiguy528 said:


> For those who want to use WA8 with external battery pack. Here's a link to one we've tested and liked. You can play WA8 off the battery pack or recharge WA8.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0116BX968/




Given this and the fact that they have tested and are using it, I'm sure it's safe. Still I agree it would be best if they confirm using it won't void the warranty.

I didn't wait and just ordered one from the Canadian Amazon site after realizing that with exchange factored in and free shipping it is actually cheaper in Canada than on the US Amazon site. We Canadians have to be very good at doing this type of calculation on the fly and seizing the moment if it makes sense!


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....Chargetech products are sold here in Manila.The portable outlet was 40% off retail just this June. Too late to take advantage. But if the WA8 warranty holds, I ll grab one from Amazon.


----------



## STR-1

Heard the new Focal Utopia headphone with the WA8 at CanJam London today. I want both bits of kit.


----------



## bmichels

str-1 said:


> Heard the new Focal Utopia headphone with the WA8 at CanJam London today. I want both bits of kit.


 
  +1  to me also it was the best "transportable" set-up.  Almost a "mini stax"


----------



## Toolman

Anyone any idea if the WA8 is considered safe to carry onboard of a flight?


----------



## moedawg140

toolman said:


> Anyone any idea if the WA8 is considered safe to carry onboard of a flight?


 
  
 I wouldn't see why not.  It wouldn't be my personal first choice, unless you aren't carrying a lot of gear onboard (I usually carry tons of stuff), and, if you want to listen to it for a flight that's longer than 4 hours, make sure the plane(s) you are boarding has a power outlet for the WA8 (you can always use the ChargeTech power external battery mentioned earlier in this thread by @HiFiGuy528, though).


----------



## SDBiotek

If you can deal with the hot amp and the plane ride is actually quiet enough for you to appreciate the amp's performance, it can be done. Like Moedog said, though, it definitely wouldn't be my first choice for use while on the plane. The ChargeTech unit is nice, but it's nearly as large as the WA8 itself. The WA8 is definitely better suited as a "once you get to your hotel or office" use situation, not really while on a plane.
Would it be awesome to have the tubes glowing on the seat tray...yes!


----------



## Toolman

Sorry for not being clear...I'm definity not planning to use the WA8 while on plane as I typically love using my NW-ZX100 with "days of juice in one single charge" for my long haul flights.

My question being...since WA8 is a tube amp and we know many airport security screeners around the world are not properly trained, so they might flag this wheneven it goes through the X-Ray scanners whether I'm to keep it in my checked luggage or as a hand carry.

However it is my plan to bring this along with me while on my long trips where I often have some hours of undisturbed time to enjoy my music in relatively peace


----------



## SDBiotek

toolman said:


> Sorry for not being clear...I'm definity not planning to use the WA8 while on plane as I typically love using my NW-ZX100 with "days of juice in one single charge" for my long haul flights.
> 
> My question being...since WA8 is a tube amp and we know many airport security screeners around the world are not properly trained, so they might flag this wheneven it goes through the X-Ray scanners whether I'm to keep it in my checked luggage or as a hand carry.
> 
> However it is my plan to bring this along with me while on my long trips where I often have some hours of undisturbed time to enjoy my music in relatively peace



Ah, that would make more sense. I haven't traveled yet with my WA8, but I have never had a problem with bringing my smaller portable amps through security. I'd take it out of whatever bag you're carrying it in, though when you put your carry on items on the conveyor belt to get scanned.As it's rather dense and heavy, that might save you some time, compared to having to wait for a TSA agent to pull empty a bag to manually check your electronics. I think only once did I actually have to explain what a portable headphone amplifier was, but it was obvious that it went with my headphones and portable music player.


----------



## SDBiotek

For peace of mind, definitely carry on the WA8, don't put it in a checked bag.


----------



## moedawg140

sdbiotek said:


> If you can deal with the hot amp and the plane ride is actually quiet enough for you to appreciate the amp's performance, it can be done. Like Moedog said, though, it definitely wouldn't be my first choice for use while on the plane. The ChargeTech unit is nice, but it's nearly as large as the WA8 itself. The WA8 is definitely better suited as a "once you get to your hotel or office" use situation, not really while on a plane.
> Would it be awesome to have the tubes glowing on the seat tray...yes!


 
  
 It's Moedawg.  Thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

toolman said:


> Sorry for not being clear...I'm definity not planning to use the WA8 while on plane as I typically love using my NW-ZX100 with "days of juice in one single charge" for my long haul flights.
> 
> My question being...since WA8 is a tube amp and we know many airport security screeners around the world are not properly trained, so they might flag this wheneven it goes through the X-Ray scanners whether I'm to keep it in my checked luggage or as a hand carry.
> 
> However it is my plan to bring this along with me while on my long trips where I often have some hours of undisturbed time to enjoy my music in relatively peace


 
  
 No, you should be okay.  If they ask you, just tell them it is an amplifier.  Better yet, tell them it is an amplifier even before they tell you to take it out of the bag or tell them if you have to put it in the conveyor belt during security checks.  As long as you let them know, you should have no issue.  I brought 6 DAC/amps/amps with me, and they could care less when I went to London for CanJam a couple of weeks ago.  Also the two Paris airports didn't care, the New York airport didn't care and the Los Angeles airport didn't care.  What they (London) did care about though, was everything else that I carried (headphones and IEMs), and for that, I was held in customs for longer than I should have.
  


sdbiotek said:


> For peace of mind, definitely carry on the WA8, don't put it in a checked bag.


 
  
 I highly agree.  Not saying that anyone could steal your WA8 if it is in a checked bag...okay, I am, but it's always good to keep valuables of any type on you, and not at the mercy of a suitcase or bag that is away from you for hours on end.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

moedawg140 said:


> sdbiotek said:
> 
> 
> > If you can deal with the hot amp and the plane ride is actually quiet enough for you to appreciate the amp's performance, it can be done. Like Moedog said, though, it definitely wouldn't be my first choice for use while on the plane. The ChargeTech unit is nice, but it's nearly as large as the WA8 itself. The WA8 is definitely better suited as a "once you get to your hotel or office" use situation, not really while on a plane.
> ...




In my case, if anyone saw anything glowing on my seat tray, I'd probably be shot by an air marshall or have a "welcome party" waiting for me at the gate. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Yup. Definitely quoted the wrong post. Top notch stuff Tapatalk, top notch stuff. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## HandBanana

toolman said:


> Anyone any idea if the WA8 is considered safe to carry onboard of a flight?


 
  
 I recently flew with my WA8 in my carry on. Was completely hassle free getting through TSA, no questions at all. Just to be safe I printed the "http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html" page just in case the TSA had any questions.
  
I also used my wa8 in flight for a couple hours and didn't get questions from anyone on the plane.
  
You should be fine!


----------



## nick97

I own a chord mojo and I love it but I'm looking to upgrade. This looks super cool and I'm wondering if it would be worth it to upgrade? It's a pretty big price difference but if it was going to be night and day Improvement I might be up for it, any opinions from owners?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....you guys use the WA8 with the iPad Pro (on latest iOS)?????? Can't seem to make it work. Am using genuine Apple CCK with USB interconnect. Nothing wrong with either CCK or USB. Connects flawlessly with the Chord Dave. S.O.S. Tia.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> Mmm....you guys use the WA8 with the iPad Pro (on latest iOS)?????? Can't seem to make it work. Am using genuine Apple CCK with USB interconnect. Nothing wrong with either CCK or USB. Connects flawlessly with the Chord Dave. S.O.S. Tia.


 
  
 Make sure the volume slider in music app. is set at MAX. on iOS device.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....that worked. Thanks.


----------



## Wyd4

I tried the wa8 with the ether c yesterday.

I always said there was no way I would spend that much on a 'portable' dac/amp. 

Suffice to say I am looking for things to sell.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.......replaced the DUM with WyWires Red and tried both Ethers on the WA8. Better.


----------



## blackwolf1006

Picked up a WA8 a few weeks back. Right now I have it connected using a mini cable to my AK380.
  
 Will I get a better Sound Quality if I connect it via USB to my PC?.
 Whats the best way to connect the AK380 to the WA8?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....use an OTG (type B to mini-usb) cable. Mine came from Moon Audio ( Black Dragon, 6") . Experiment to find out which sounds better to your ears when compared with the analog cable.


----------



## AnakChan

> blackwolf1006 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a WA8 a few weeks back. Right now I have it connected using a mini cable to my AK380.
> ...


 
  
 Personally for me, I leverage on the AK380's DAC line-out into the WA8's Line In. I use a digital in (USB) into the WA8 if I hook it up to a PC/iPad/iPhone.
 used the WA8's DAC when I hook it up to my PC or my iPad.


----------



## AnakChan

hifiguy528 said:


> For those who want to use WA8 with external battery pack. Here's a link to one we've tested and liked. You can play WA8 off the battery pack or recharge WA8.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0116BX968/


 
  
 Bummer, just saw this when I had just I had just pledged for the Omnicharge Pro. Fingers crossed the Omnicharge Pro's DC-direct output would be more efficient than the ChargeTech AC/DC for the WA8 despite the ChargeTech having a higher capacity @ 27K mAh.

 Mike,
  
 How long did the ChargeTech :-
 1) take to charge the WA8 (when the WA8 is off)?
 2) extend the listening time of the WA8 (when used in charge/use mode)?


----------



## jfoxlim

handbanana said:


> I recently flew with my WA8 in my carry on. Was completely hassle free getting through TSA, no questions at all. Just to be safe I printed the "http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html" page just in case the TSA had any questions.
> 
> I also used my wa8 in flight for a couple hours and didn't get questions from anyone on the plane.
> 
> You should be fine!


 

 Thanks for the info, good to know.


----------



## blackwolf1006

this thing is amazing. it drives every thing from my Layla I to my HD800. 
  
 .


----------



## HiFiGuy528

TONEAudio magazine reviews WA8 Eclipse. Download a free copy here. 
  
 http://tinyurl.com/zbfhuhf


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

Looks like you have a mojo, if so, how would you compare the wa8 against mojo?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

fritz1234 said:


> Stupid(ish) question.
> 
> I'm wondering why people get into tubes. I would think it's for people with high impedance headphones > 300 ohm, as I would probably go there myself if, I was willing to the money


 
  
 Not today's tube amps. In the past tube amps were OTL (output transformerless), WA8 is transformer-coupled which has a wider range of hp impedance compatibility (8–600 Ohms). We still make WA2 and WA3 which are OTL.


----------



## Onetwothree

My jaw drops when I see the price for this thing but a part of me is still tempted. A device like this needs to last for many many many years though and this thing has a nonuser replaceable battery and we all know that lithium batteries have serious degradation after 2-3 years. 

So how difficult will it be to open up the device for a battery replacement?


----------



## Toolman

Same concern as the above. My battery last under 4hrs per charge now...so when it comes time to replace the battery, where and who should i send my WA8 to? 

Obviously I'm an overseas user


----------



## bmichels

onetwothree said:


> My jaw drops when I see the price for this thing but a part of me is still tempted. A device like this needs to last for many many many years though and this thing has a nonuser replaceable battery and we all know that lithium batteries have serious degradation after 2-3 years.
> 
> So how difficult will it be to open up the device for a battery replacement?


 
  
 One solution: a swapable battery, like on a CamCorder.  This will also make the 4 hours battery life more acceptable by allowing the user to buy 2 batteries and swap them when empty 
  
   or


----------



## blackwolf1006

bmichels said:


> One solution: a swapable battery, like on a CamCorder.  This will also make the 4 hours battery life more acceptable by allowing the user to buy 2 batteries and swap them when empty
> 
> or


 
  
 good Idea.


----------



## Onetwothree

As far as I know, the reason our devices now have non user replaceable batteries is because manufacturers make the trade off to make devices lighter and thinner. When we are talking about a phone only a few millimeters thick we can see the benefit but devices like this are heavy and thick. Who's going to care that the device is 5% bigger? 

People replace their phones so often that they don't care as much about features like that anymore but a device like this has to last 10+ years.


----------



## bmichels

onetwothree said:


> Who's going to care that the device is 5% bigger?
> 
> .




+1


----------



## SuperPollito

Excited to see all the buzz around the WA8, it's absolutely beautiful. Maybe someday....


----------



## raypin

Mm......buzz is worthy.


----------



## amham

I'm 69 years old.  I've been involved in audio since my early teens.  I've owned many, many components...cheap and very expensive.  I've never enjoyed an audio product more than the Woo WA8...period!


----------



## sdwong

Just bought myself a WA8. Can I charge and play at the same time? Will I damage the battery if I charge overnight or leave it plug to the mains.


----------



## SDBiotek

You can charge and use it at the same time. The battery won't be damaged. The unit will stop charging the battery once the battery is topped off. Like with many other battery powered devices, though, it is good to periodically run down the battery and recharge it.


----------



## sdwong

Thank you for your advice. 
The WA8 is an amazing product!


----------



## sdwong

Wish to seek some comments of the WA8 with the focal utopia. Is this a good or even can be said as a perfect match?


----------



## AnakChan

sdwong said:


> Wish to seek some comments of the WA8 with the focal utopia. Is this a good or even can be said as a perfect match?


 
  
 Funny you're posting this now. I've managed to borrow the Utopia/Elear for a few days and I'm listening to the WA8 with the Utopia -right now-, along with my TH-900 & HD800S. Will update later as I've literally just switched it on.


----------



## sdwong

Wow, thanks in advance.

I heard the Utopia with Chord Dave but have not put the trigger on the Utopia yet. I bought the WA8 using the shop's HD800s as demo. I can see your comment valuable advice for me.


----------



## AnakChan

sdwong said:


> Wow, thanks in advance.
> 
> I heard the Utopia with Chord Dave but have not put the trigger on the Utopia yet. I bought the WA8 using the shop's HD800s as demo. I can see your comment valuable advice for me.


 
  
 So in terms of pairing so far, I've only got the Eddie Current Zana Deux (modded SE to give me the low/high gain) and the WA8. Personally I found the ZDSE (with Mullard ECC35) a little "hot" with the Utopia whilst the WA8 seems to tone treble somewhat that down somewhat a little. The cost though is the WA8 seems to have a slightly smaller soundstage than the ZDSE.
  
 Still very preliminary (just under an hour's worth of listening/comparing), the resolution of the Utopia is impeccable. I hear more things with the Utopia than my HD800S. However, (and this is where I feel I need more time), the HD800S just feels like it has more room to breath whereas with the Utopia I think I feel I hear more internal reflections than the HD800S.
  
 Not wanting to turn this into a headphone comparison but back to the WA8, the Utopia seems to pair well with it, more so than my ZDSE. Again this is only 1 hr's worth of listening so I'll probably need more time.


----------



## sdwong

Thank you for your initial impression. 
No hurry for a conclusion.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New beyerdynamic Amiron Home headphones + WA8 Eclipse in Space Gray.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA8 Eclipse is available for auditioning at most of our retail dealers. Mindisc in Australia is a newly added reseller. http://www.minidisc.com.au
  
 http://wooaudio.com/dealers/


----------



## STR-1

Now, if you can only set something up in Western Europe. There appears to be a lot of interest in Woo Audio products in the UK.


----------



## sdwong

Thanks Anak,
 Sorry for thanking so late. I have seen your other review and comment. Looks like the WA8 can really stand up against some mighty top class amp in the market!


----------



## loplop

I would really love to hear one of these.  I nearly pulled the trigger on one to pair with my LCD-X and LCD2's, but came across a deal on the new-ish ifi iCan Pro and grabbed that one with my yearly audio dollars instead.  Obviously a very different choice (not being portable, for one), and I'm not sure if I'll regret it or not as my love is strong for this Woo 
  
 It's kindof a golden age, isn't it? High end walkmans with entire music collections on tiny chips, portable tubes, incredible headphone choices.  I could have never imagined this future when I was rocking cassettes on my first Sony Walkman.  I absolutely love tubes and what Woo has done here (true tube chain w/transformers) in a portable rig is just amazing.
  
 Maybe next year.  If Woo announces tube rolling choices I'll probably be tossed over the cliff


----------



## amham

Woo 8 not a good match with Audeze.  Senn 800/800S and similar, IMHO.


----------



## loplop

amham said:


> Woo 8 not a good match with Audeze.  Senn 800/800S and similar, IMHO.


 
 Well, that's too bad.  I suppose I'll have to pick up a pair of HD800's someday to scratch this itch, then, which moves it somewhat down my list of priorities.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

I usually bounced between many audio components and headphones and of all I missed the eddie current 4-45 the most--for amp, but I am no longer missing the 4-45 since having the woo wa8. The wa8 doesn't have the same soundstage but just does the extra 10% that adds 90% of the enjoyment. Going to stick with this one for years--years longer than other components I've had. Truly an addicting amp/dac (wa8).


----------



## bmichels

jaredjcrandall8 said:


> I usually bounced between many audio components and headphones and of all I missed the eddie current 4-45 the most--for amp, but I am no longer missing the 4-45 since having the woo wa8. The wa8 doesn't have the same soundstage but just does the extra 10% that adds 90% of the enjoyment. Going to stick with this one for years--years longer than other components I've had. Truly an addicting amp/dac (wa8).




If you are interested I still sell my ED445


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

bmichels said:


> If you are interested I still sell my ED445


 
 Ha, no thanks. Great amplifier but the wa8 has been doing it for me. I had the hd800 on the ED445 and loved it though. What will you go to next?


----------



## bmichels

jaredjcrandall8 said:


> Ha, no thanks. Great amplifier but the wa8 has been doing it for me. I had the hd800 on the ED445 and loved it though. What will you go to next?




Next ? I have now the BHSE with a Stax SR009


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

bmichels said:


> Next ? I have now the BHSE with a Stax SR009
> Welp, can't get better than that


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

Enjoying this beauty on both 64 audio a3 and a12.  The Wa8 makes a the a3 sound two times more expensive, and makes the a12 sublime.


----------



## drbobbybones

Wow, I really need one of these badly after reading this entire thread. I just picked up a Chord Dave and I am not sure what use my WA22 will end up having in my home setup. This would be perfect for travel and office for me! If it pairs well with a ZMF Eikon, I might have to let go of the WA22 and pick this up instead!


----------



## Sonic Guild

If portability is not important for me, would you recommend the WA8 over the WA22?
 I know that the WA22 has no DAC and it has much better and more powerful tubes + power source. 
 I am asking due to their almost the same price. 
 I will use it to power the Utopia and possibly LCD3F & HD800S. 
 It might sound outrages, but I am going to sell my Neo 430 and settle down with WA8. I just need a smaller setup!


----------



## drbobbybones

If portability or size doesn't matter to you, I think the WA22 would probably suit your needs very well.  You have an excellent DAC that would drive the WA22 incredibly well through its balanced inputs.  I love the sound of this and I have to decide if the combo is worth keeping it around with the DAVE or selling it and using the money for something that works better for my needs.
  
 The sound of WA22 is incredible--I just don't know if it is necessary in my particular setup.  The sound coming straight out of the DAVE is butter to me.  But I travel a lot and could use something that has a little extra sizzle than my OPPO HA-2, which actually is pretty awesome for what it is--an excellent portable solid state DAC/amp.


----------



## sdwong

sonic guild said:


> If portability is not important for me, would you recommend the WA8 over the WA22?
> I know that the WA22 has no DAC and it has much better and more powerful tubes + power source.
> I am asking due to their almost the same price.
> I will use it to power the Utopia and possibly LCD3F & HD800S.
> It might sound outrages, but I am going to sell my Neo 430 and settle down with WA8. I just need a smaller setup!




As a new WA8 + Utopia owner. Even if I have not heard the WA22. I will probably keep or buy the WA22 if I have a flagship DAC, especially the Dave.

Since I am also eyeing the moon 430. Can you discribe the pairing with the Utopia? I have audition the Utopia with the Dave direct. While the details and tone are great. I do find it a bit aggressive and too much "si" with vocal for my personal taste. I have read that the moon is warm. Hence my interest.

I am in search of all in one DAC/Amp combo and is willing to pay more.


----------



## AnakChan

I received my OmniCharge Pro today which will be used for charging (extending?) the usages duration of my WA8. Despite it having an AC outlet, I actually don't think this is the best way to charge the WA8. with an original DC internal -> AC external -> DC charge. That would be rather inefficient.
  

  

  
 I plan to use the barrel output below instead and configure it to charge the WA8 which IMHO is a more efficient DC-DC charge. I'll need to find a barrel to barrel cable though.

  
 I'd expect this to be more efficient than the ChargeTech portable pack mentioned earlier in the threads.


----------



## drbobbybones

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that just the DC input to charge the Omnicharge Pro?



anakchan said:


> I received my OmniCharge Pro today which will be used for charging (extending?) the usages duration of my WA8. Despite it having an AC outlet, I actually don't think this is the best way to charge the WA8. with an original DC internal -> AC external -> DC charge. That would be rather inefficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDBiotek

drbobbybones, the OmniCharge has a DC output as an option (if you ordered it configured that way).
AnakChan, please let us know if you find a barel to barel cable. I'm waiting on my Omni charge to ship.


----------



## Sonic Guild

When connecting the WA8 to the wall does it bypass the battery? If not, will this affect the battery life span?
  
 The almost similar price of the WA22 and WA8 keeps me on the fence between them. Did anybody compare them?


----------



## drbobbybones

sdbiotek said:


> drbobbybones, the OmniCharge has a DC output as an option (if you ordered it configured that way).
> AnakChan, please let us know if you find a barel to barel cable. I'm waiting on my Omni charge to ship.




Wow that's really cool. Might have to pick one up!


----------



## AnakChan

drbobbybones said:


> Wow that's really cool. Might have to pick one up!


 
  
 Maybe something like this :-
  
 http://www.ambery.com/10dcpocomato.html
  

  
 If you do pick up the OmniCharge, ensure it's the OmniCharge -*Pro*- cos that version allows DC port for input & output. If you get the smaller regular OmniCharge 13,600mAh version, that barrel port is for input charging the OmniCharge only.
  
 The Pro allows the same barrel socket for DC output of 1V-24V. I've not checked the WA8 adapter on what voltage setting I should use yet.
  
 P.S. side note, for those who use Qi wireless charging, the OmniCharge has that option too .


----------



## raypin

Mm...dc to dc recharging will make the WA8 sound better or perform better in terms of adding to battery life than dc to ac to dc?


----------



## AnakChan

raypin said:


> Mm...dc to dc recharging will make the WA8 sound better or perform better in terms of adding to battery life than dc to ac to dc?


 

 ? Curious where this came from. So in terms of sound I'd expect -no- change to the WA8 whatsoever. In terms of the battery life, I'm hoping the OmniCharge Pro power bank will extend it's current 4 hr battery life (if I'm travelling but in all honesty, I really don't know if I'd handcarry the WA8 to listen on the plane or just check it in). So the question now would be "how much" could that OmniCharge Pro extend the WA8's battery life.
  
 It has 20,400mAh (yes, less than ChargeTech's 27,000mAh). How that 20,400mAh is used to charge the WA8 was the specific area of interest. Bear in mind the 20,400mAh battery pack in the OmniCharge Pro is DC.
  
 Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong but I would think that converting from DC -> AC (for use of the AC outlet socket) only to be converted back from AC -> DC by the WA8 charging adapter would be inefficient use of the 20,400mAh. Since the OmniCharge Pro has the option for the DC barrel out, one could just plug straight DC out -> DC in of the WA8 to charge which would be more efficient use of the 20,400mAh battery pack of the power bank.


----------



## raypin

Mm..the chargtech gets me about 3.5 hours more, with small spare. That's the benchmark. Let us know about the omni since it uses known battery brand.


----------



## Schmeisser

I know you guys change your gear from time to time as the constant search for (ever) higher end is a part of this hobby & fun. So surely some of you wants to sell your WA8 to buy something fresh  for yourself.. Then please just let me know. I would buy a WA8 from you if it is in absolutely like new condition. You know just like you I am a perfectionist too. BTW My name is Paul. I am in Seattle, WA (with cash ready to send you =0)


----------



## sdwong

Hi Anak. Having seen how airport baggage handlers hanle our bags. I will not check in the WA8 but rather hand carry with my computer bag.


----------



## brams

anakchan said:


> ? Curious where this came from. So in terms of sound I'd expect -no- change to the WA8 whatsoever. In terms of the battery life, I'm hoping the OmniCharge Pro power bank will extend it's current 4 hr battery life (if I'm travelling but in all honesty, I really don't know if I'd handcarry the WA8 to listen on the plane or just check it in). So the question now would be "how much" could that OmniCharge Pro extend the WA8's battery life.
> 
> It has 20,400mAh (yes, less than ChargeTech's 27,000mAh). How that 20,400mAh is used to charge the WA8 was the specific area of interest. Bear in mind the 20,400mAh battery pack in the OmniCharge Pro is DC.
> 
> Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong but I would think that converting from DC -> AC (for use of the AC outlet socket) only to be converted back from AC -> DC by the WA8 charging adapter would be inefficient use of the 20,400mAh. Since the OmniCharge Pro has the option for the DC barrel out, one could just plug straight DC out -> DC in of the WA8 to charge which would be more efficient use of the 20,400mAh battery pack of the power bank.




The ravpower rp-pb14 is another option. It is rated at 23000mAh, has a dc out port (no AC out) and was also recommended by Woo Audio as I posted on an earlier thread. The elimination of the dc to ac back to dc conversion should result in a slightly longer run time for the same battery size, but I have not done any comparison on the extended run time of the wa8 with each.

The great thing about the Chargetech is the AC output allows it to be used with products that require an AC power source and it does turn the liquid carbon into a transportable unit. Works great with the Wa8!


----------



## AnakChan

brams said:


> The ravpower rp-pb14 is another option. It is rated at 23000mAh, has a dc out port (no AC out) and was also recommended by Woo Audio as I posted on an earlier thread. The elimination of the dc to ac back to dc conversion should result in a slightly longer run time for the same battery size, but I have not done any comparison on the extended run time of the wa8 with each.
> 
> The great thing about the Chargetech is the AC output allows it to be used with products that require an AC power source and it does turn the liquid carbon into a transportable unit. Works great with the Wa8!


 
  
 The OmniCharge also has the AC outlet too. Going a little off topic here but OmniCharge Pro (with selected options) support AC 100V (or 220V if selected) output, DC output 1-24V, 3.6A USB output, and wireless Qi charging too. For fun I bought a Qi wireless-lightning card and it works great with me just placing my iPhone on top of the OmniCharge Pro.
  
 Back on topic though, I haven't used my WA8 enough to drain the battery to see how much longer the OmniCharge Pro's DC-DC charging can extend a single session's worth of listening time. Hopefully I'll get some time this new year's break.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA8 Eclipse driving new Klipsch flagship headphones at CES 2017.


----------



## moedawg140

Nice...but you aren't in the picture!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Best way to listen to DSD music on WA8 Eclipse.


----------



## BillinSF

I need advice re WA8.
  
 I received mine yesterday and tried it out with TIDAL streaming from iPhone with HD 800S and Ether Flow C.  Loved the sound!  It's one of the most solid-feeling, well-made devices of any kind I have every touched.
  
 Now I have a problem.  I am audiophile old guy acquainting myself with the new headphone products, etc.  Bought an Oppo HA-1 last month, and it's fine, but I love the tube sound of the WA8 and see tubes as my future.
  
 Should I return the WA8 and go up to the WA 22?  If so, what do I do for the DAC portion?  Woo Firefly?  Some other tube DAC product?  Use the Oppo for DAC only? 
  
 I really don't need the transportability of the WA8, but wanted Woo's latest product. Is the WA 22 going to be a huge improvement over the WA8?  I don't mind disposing of the HA-1 but, as I said, I'm new and the solid state sound, even though quite nice, pales compared to the Woo, to my taste.  (I'm old enough to remember playing records on a big hi-fi)
  
 I'd sure appreciate any thoughts/advice.
  
 -Bill


----------



## loplop

billinsf said:


> Loved the sound!  It's one of the most solid-feeling, well-made devices of any kind I have every touched.
> 
> (I'm old enough to remember playing records on a big hi-fi)
> 
> ...




Your problem is that you're an old audiophile with nervosa tendencies (something always better out there!). I am also of the same era, and share those tendencies. 

My advice: listen to your ears. If the WA8 sounds great to you, why the heck would you complicate life by selling it and going with a two-box solution you haven't heard?

Kick back, enjoy listening via the WA8, and forget anything else exists. 

That's what I should have done.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

loplop said:


> Your problem is that you're an old audiophile with nervosa tendencies (something always better out there!). I am also of the same era, and share those tendencies.
> 
> My advice: listen to your ears. If the WA8 sounds great to you, why the heck would you complicate life by selling it and going with a two-box solution you haven't heard?
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent advice! I'd love to pick up a WA8 at some point...


----------



## drbobbybones

billinsf said:


> I need advice re WA8.
> 
> I received mine yesterday and tried it out with TIDAL streaming from iPhone with HD 800S and Ether Flow C.  Loved the sound!  It's one of the most solid-feeling, well-made devices of any kind I have every touched.
> 
> ...




I have listened to the WA8 extensively now for some time. And I also own a HA-1, WA22 and a DAVE so I can offer my thoughts on this exact question. 

The most surprising thing is that the WA8 sounds somewhat similar to the HA-1 going into the WA22, especially in 3 tube mode. The WA8 also sounds somewhat similar to the HA-2 itself in 2 tube mode, just like you said. I guess it is because they both use the ESS Sabre 9018 DAC chip. 

The biggest difference with the WA22 is the soundstage and instrument separation. The WA22 is clearly superior to the WA8 regarding those factors, and it has more tube warmth, especially with the tubes that I chose for it. And the soundstage and the instrument separation increases further when you use the DAVE as the DAC, as the WA22 seems to scale very well with DAC choices. Each instrument in my current setup is identifiable and separate in space, whereas the WA8 seems to push them together to some degree. But if I hadn't ever heard my current setup, the WA8 would be still be pretty awesome on its own. The fact that it is transportable is icing on the cake.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

billinsf said:


> I need advice re WA8.
> 
> I received mine yesterday and tried it out with TIDAL streaming from iPhone with HD 800S and Ether Flow C.  Loved the sound!  It's one of the most solid-feeling, well-made devices of any kind I have every touched.
> 
> ...


 
  
 WA8 is a unique product. For the first time, users can enjoy truly un-compromised desktop-class sound from a DAC/amp system that fits in a backpack or a briefcase. We’ve had many customers write us saying they are enjoying high quality music more often and in places they couldn’t in the past. e.g. late night listening, in the bedroom, from home to the office, in hotel room when traveling, etc. WA8 Eclipse revolutionize when and where audiophiles can use their system.


----------



## DJBaila

FYI.... for anyone using USB Audio Pro player in Andriod.
  
post #590


----------



## JoeDoe

Recently posted my review of the WA8: http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/18231
  
 To quote well... myself: _"I've gotten off the merry-go-round for the headphone circuit (with my PS1000s and ZMF Ori's), and now, thanks to the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse, I see the end of the tunnel for upstream gear as well."_
  
 Love this little guy!


----------



## amham

drbobbybones said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that just the DC input to charge the Omnicharge Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The omnicharge pro (dc out) DOES NOT WORK with the WA8, at least not my sample.  The omni auto reverts to pulling power from the WA8 after a short time of apparent charging.  No method of connecting, turning on/off etc I've tried works.  The manufacturer refuses to reply to my emails.  Strongly suggest finding another power option.


----------



## AnakChan

amham said:


> The omnicharge pro (dc out) DOES NOT WORK with the WA8, at least not my sample.  The omni auto reverts to pulling power from the WA8 after a short time of apparent charging.  No method of connecting, turning on/off etc I've tried works.  The manufacturer refuses to reply to my emails.  Strongly suggest finding another power option.


 
  
 Here's what I get :-
  


 Per Omnicharge page: https://omnicharge.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/235925288-Icon-Explanations
"Adjustable DC output: Adjustable 1V-24V DC is activated."
 
As you can see above, I've set mine to 12.6V output.

 What status is your WA8 when you're trying to use your OmniCharge? Is your WA8 fully drained or does it still have some charge left when you plug into the WA8?


----------



## amham

anakchan said:


> amham said:
> 
> 
> > The omnicharge pro (dc out) DOES NOT WORK with the WA8, at least not my sample.  The omni auto reverts to pulling power from the WA8 after a short time of apparent charging.  No method of connecting, turning on/off etc I've tried works.  The manufacturer refuses to reply to my emails.  Strongly suggest finding another power option.
> ...


 
 I have the same setup.  I've tried the wa8 fully, half, empty charge with the same results.  Always reverts to drawing power from the WA8.  Sometimes it takes a few minutes, at other times immediately.


----------



## AnakChan

amham said:


> I have the same setup.  I've tried the wa8 fully, half, empty charge with the same results.  Always reverts to drawing power from the WA8.  Sometimes it takes a few minutes, at other times immediately.


 
  
 Weird. So, for the photo above, the WA8 was between 4 & 5 LED charged (i.e it was almost fully charged). I've taken just another photo now - approx 50 mins after the one above :-


  
 I haven't disconnected it from the Omnicharge, I've not switched off the WA8. I've also not plugged anything else into the Omnicharge since but I did just switched off the USB as such the USB icon disappearing. As you can see the Omnicharge battery has dropped to 77% from 99%. My WA8 has 5 fully lit LEDs.

 P.S. I'll PM you as it's kinda off topic for the non Omnicharge owners here - even though it's for the WA8.


----------



## amham

anakchan said:


> amham said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same setup.  I've tried the wa8 fully, half, empty charge with the same results.  Always reverts to drawing power from the WA8.  Sometimes it takes a few minutes, at other times immediately.
> ...


 
 I'm glad yours is working, mine is NOT.  Same conditions as you have suggested.  Thanks for your efforts, I've replied to your PM.


----------



## moedawg140

I've been using the originally-mentioned ChargeTech Portable Power Outlet (purchased during Black Friday for $99) with no operational issues. 

Here's the link if it may have been missed: https://chargetech.com/product/portable-power-outlet/


----------



## drbobbybones

amham said:


> I'm glad yours is working, mine is NOT.  Same conditions as you have suggested.  Thanks for your efforts, I've replied to your PM.




Mine works fine as well. I went on a flight cross country and used WA-8 power alone until about 2 lights. Plugged in the Omnicharge and charged the rest of the way. No problems.


----------



## AnakChan

moedawg140 said:


> I've been using the originally-mentioned ChargeTech Portable Power Outlet (purchased during Black Friday for $99) with no operational issues.
> 
> Here's the link if it may have been missed: https://chargetech.com/product/portable-power-outlet/


 
  
 One of the reasons why we've been talking about the Omincharge Pro is 'cos it has a DC barrel output for a straight DC - DC connection. i.e. one doesn't need to carry the WA8 AC adapter along with the powerbank. Also conceptually a direct DC - DC would be more efficient use of the Omnicharge's Pro's 20,400mAh capacity whereas a DC - AC - DC in theory should be less efficient.
  
 Having said that the ChargeTech has as 27,000 mAh so the result longevity of extending the WA8 playing time may end up being the same - where whatever is lost in inefficiency is made up with a larger capacity.


----------



## moedawg140

anakchan said:


> One of the reasons why we've been talking about the Omincharge Pro is 'cos it has a DC barrel output for a straight DC - DC connection. i.e. one doesn't need to carry the WA8 AC adapter along with the powerbank. Also conceptually a direct DC - DC would be more efficient use of the Omnicharge's Pro's 20,400mAh capacity whereas a DC - AC - DC in theory should be less efficient.
> 
> Having said that the ChargeTech has as 27,000 mAh so the result longevity of extending the WA8 playing time may end up being the same - where whatever is lost in inefficiency is made up with a larger capacity.




The main reason why I am recommending the ChargeTech is because I have experienced zero issues with the unit, and others who may have issues with other power outlets can use this and other positive experiences from the ChargeTech and purchase one if they so choose. 

Also, I am enjoying the 27,000 mAh capacity of the ChargeTech, as it powers my Surface Book, RIVA TURBO X, and co-worker's ION ~50W speaker enough to teach all day. 

Cheers


----------



## AnakChan

moedawg140 said:


> The main reason why I am recommending the ChargeTech is because I have experienced zero issues with the unit, and others who may have issues with other power outlets can use this and other positive experiences from the ChargeTech and purchase one if they so choose.
> 
> Also, I am enjoying the 27,000 mAh capacity of the ChargeTech, as it powers my Surface Book, RIVA TURBO X, and co-worker's ION ~50W speaker enough to teach all day.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Since you want to flex some e-muscles here about your powerbank, good for you that you have experienced zero issues with your ChargeTech as with I with my OmniCharge Pro (which also has AC outlet, Qualcomm QuickCharge support, along with Qi wireless charging).

 But to bring it back to topic, I don't need to carry the WA8 AC adapter with the Omnicharge Pro as the DC-DC works well.


----------



## moedawg140

anakchan said:


> Since you want to flex some e-muscles here about your powerbank, good for you that you have experienced zero issues with your ChargeTech as with I with my OmniCharge Pro (which also has AC outlet, Qualcomm QuickCharge support, along with Qi wireless charging).
> 
> 
> But to bring it back to topic, I don't need to carry the WA8 AC adapter with the Omnicharge Pro as the DC-DC works well.




No flexing any "e-muscles", here, sir. I read there was a user that had issues with their OmniCharge, hence one of the reasons why I specifically suggested a known working power outlet (everyone that has used it, thus far), the ChargeTech, which was originally recommended by Mr. Liang, from Woo Audio. 

Enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## SoBe HiFi

Thanks for the review.
I've been saving up for a WOO Firefly... maybe this will be cheaper and more transportable?
>>> clicks Woo website <<<
Oops, make that TWO Fireflies ,
Still want one, I love their quality.


----------



## drbobbybones

sobe hifi said:


> Thanks for the review.
> I've been saving up for a WOO Firefly... maybe this will be cheaper and more transportable?
> >>> clicks Woo website <<<
> Oops, make that TWO Fireflies ,
> Still want one, I love their quality.


 

 The WA7 is not more transportable than the WA8, if that's what you're referring to.  
  
 Personally, I think the WA8 blows the WA7 out of the water in sound quality and usability.  YMMV though.


----------



## SoBe HiFi

Good to know. I haven't had the pleasure of hearing one (yet


----------



## JoeDoe

drbobbybones said:


> The WA7 is not more transportable than the WA8, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Personally, I think the WA8 blows the WA7 out of the water in sound quality and usability.  YMMV though.


 
 Completely agreed if we're talking about the WA7 1st gen. Haven't heard the newer one, but the WA8 really does deliver desktop quality sound in a transportable package.


----------



## TYATYA

Pleaseeee! Hdvd800 or WA8 should I choice for HD800S ?
Priority for sound than movable


----------



## drbobbybones

TYATYA said:


> Pleaseeee! Hdvd800 or WA8 should I choice for HD800S ?
> Priority for sound than movable



Both are good, but the WA8 is warmer and gives more body to the lean mids of the HD 800S.  If you were gonna consider the HDVD 800, I'd wait anyway until the new HDV 820 comes out.  It's the updated version of the HDVD 800 and probably will sound better because of the upgraded DAC section.


----------



## TYATYA

drbobbybones said:


> Both are good, but the WA8 is warmer and gives more body to the lean mids of the HD 800S.  If you were gonna consider the HDVD 800, I'd wait anyway until the new HDV 820 comes out.  It's the updated version of the HDVD 800 and probably will sound better because of the upgraded DAC section.



Thanks for feedback. I heard abt 820 but I guest the price will be a pain. Hdvd800 and wa8 is under consider (I must choice, if Wa8, base on feedback/review bcs I dont find any local dealer to tesr it). Hdvd800 is for Hd800s but I find it is not as clear sound as a cheap Chinese dacvoice336se after changing stock tubes (just cost $490 incl upgrading).


----------



## Galm

Is there a discussion thread for these or is this it?  Smaller than I expected for such a positively received product.

Has anyone tried this with the Yggdrasil?  Kinda debating getting both.

I own WA7s right now and a Cayin iDac-6.


----------



## ciukas

Is it worth it getting a linear power supply for the wa8?


----------



## drbobbybones

pinciukas said:


> Is it worth it getting a linear power supply for the wa8?



No.  The WA8 relies purely on its internal battery supply, even when it's plugged in.


----------



## Dipesh

This is a wonderful piece of equipment. Monolithic design and clear resolution with a proper glaze of tube effect.


----------



## Zachik

New to this thread (read ALL of it before posting )...
I have auditioned the WA8 for the first time 2 days ago at the SF meet. Long story short - I ended up buying 1 of the 2 demo units from Mike!
This little wonder (to my ears) sounds on par with the best tube amps ($3,000+) that I auditioned at the meet. Obviously, hard to do a very "accurate" A/B comparisons, but if it is close enough to require a lot of back and forth - then that is proof enough (for me) that it is as-good (or 95% as good).
As a side note, I usually not a huge fan of the Utopia, and auditioned them at CanJam and the meet on several setups, never impressed by them. They sounded good (though not $4,000 good) driven by the WA8 !


----------



## nogi replicant

I'm looking to buy if anyone is keen to sell. cheers.


----------



## Zachik

nogi replicant said:


> I'm looking to buy if anyone is keen to sell. cheers.


Someone (not me!!) is selling one. Good price, too. 
Good luck


----------



## gordec

Anyone current with WA8 had Centrance M8 before? I thinking about upgrading. Just wondering if I'm going to hear and very dramatic upgrade. Pretty simple setup Android USB-OTG -> WA8 -> LCD-XC.


----------



## sarnhelen

I see Hifiguy loves the sound of the W8 with Sony Z1R (and clearly with a Kimber cable, from the pic), and he should know. But on the Z1R threads the wisdom is, tube amps are always a bad match for Z1R. I'd like to hear more from anyone with this combination.


----------



## Cognacbrown

raypin said:


> mmm......recommend it also... Eclipse is a top-notch transportable tube amp that will take care of your headfi needs on and off the road. If not for the paltry battery life (3 hours or so), this would be a must-have. Don't hesitate..........to push you to the edge, here's.inspiration:



@raypin, I've the CDM too and I'm wondering how the WA8 compares?


----------



## nogi replicant

sarnhelen said:


> I see Hifiguy loves the sound of the W8 with Sony Z1R (and clearly with a Kimber cable, from the pic), and he should know. But on the Z1R threads the wisdom is, tube amps are always a bad match for Z1R. I'd like to hear more from anyone with this combination.



I Demo'd a couple of different headphones with the WA8 this week. Tried the Z1R with it. I have tried the Z1R with a few different amps and not liked it at all. The WA8 was the first time I have actually thought the Z1R sounded pretty damn good.


----------



## nogi replicant

I will receive a WA8 soon so am looking for some headphones to pair it with. I can demo most cans with it, however not the Abyss. Is the WA8 capable of driving the Abyss to good performance levels? Not just volume but actually allowing the Abyss to do its thing? Thanks.


----------



## Zachik

nogi replicant said:


> I will receive a WA8 soon so am looking for some headphones to pair it with. I can demo most cans with it, however not the Abyss. Is the WA8 capable of driving the Abyss to good performance levels? Not just volume but actually allowing the Abyss to do its thing? Thanks.


Have you tried the Abyss before (with other amps)?
I am asking because not everyone likes them... Do you think or know for a fact you even like them (with other amps)?


----------



## Joseph Lin (Sep 13, 2017)

nogi replicant said:


> I will receive a WA8 soon so am looking for some headphones to pair it with. I can demo most cans with it, however not the Abyss. Is the WA8 capable of driving the Abyss to good performance levels? Not just volume but actually allowing the Abyss to do its thing? Thanks.


Deleted...


----------



## nogi replicant

Zachik said:


> Have you tried the Abyss before (with other amps)?
> I am asking because not everyone likes them... Do you think or know for a fact you even like them (with other amps)?



No I haven't tried the abyss. Have tried most other headphones at sr009 price and under. From what I have read though the abyss has attributes I value like bass, soundstage, and texture/tactility. Due to having little kids with wondering hands and wanting to use this upcoming headphone purchase in multiple locations around the house (office and lounge room etc) I needed a small transportable amp (enter WA8). I am looking at probably getting the HE1000v2 or maybe the Utopia for it (slight lean towards the HEK). But if I thought the WA8 was capable of driving the Abyss then I would make significantly extra efforts to demo it. Means travelling a very long distance here in Australia.


----------



## Zachik

nogi replicant said:


> No I haven't tried the abyss. Have tried most other headphones at sr009 price and under. From what I have read though the abyss has attributes I value like bass, soundstage, and texture/tactility. Due to having little kids with wondering hands and wanting to use this upcoming headphone purchase in multiple locations around the house (office and lounge room etc) I needed a small transportable amp (enter WA8). I am looking at probably getting the HE1000v2 or maybe the Utopia for it (slight lean towards the HEK). But if I thought the WA8 was capable of driving the Abyss then I would make significantly extra efforts to demo it. Means travelling a very long distance here in Australia.



I am not a big fan of the Utopia, but it does sound good with WA8. Listened to them together at a meet.
Never auditioned the HE1000v2 with WA8.
I personally love the Mr. Speakers AEON and Ether Flow (open) with the WA8. Great match!
One of the reviewers matched WA8 with HiFiMAN Edition X v2 and loved it together.


----------



## Cognacbrown

Had a chance to test both Hugo2 and WA 8 using my DAP Onkyo DP1XA with a couple of headphones namely the Hifiman Edition X v2 and the Audeze LCDi4. After a couple of hours of testing, I walked out of the shop with both the WA 8 and also the LCDi4 (fully paid of course . I wanted so much to prefer the Hugo 2 as it makes such a convenient portable package especially the ability to charge using the micro USB is much desired. However, the WA 8 sounded so much more musical and balanced without sacrificing details. You've got to compare both to appreciate very noticeable differences in sound signature. At the end, I've tried many genres and I find myself always going back to the WA 8. On resolution, both units are very good at detail retrieval. I didn't feel I'm losing much via the WA 8. I own the Hifiman Edition X and the pairing is sublime! The LCDi4 is an incredible portable device. It ran so close to the Hifiman Edition X. Makes it an essential travel earphone.

My only gripe is that I've to carry the weight of WA8 together with its brick style power block for my travel needs. I know some people have bought an Omni charger as a backup to the limited battery life. At the end, I value top notch and desired sound signature over battery life. It's that good in my books. I do have a backup of course in the Chord Mojo.


----------



## Zachik

Cognacbrown said:


> Had a chance to test both Hugo2 and WA 8 using my DAP Onkyo DP1XA with a couple of headphones namely the Hifiman Edition X v2 and the Audeze LCDi4. After a couple of hours of testing, I walked out of the shop with both the WA 8 and also the LCDi4 (fully paid of course . I wanted so much to prefer the Hugo 2 as it makes such a convenient portable package especially the ability to charge using the micro USB is much desired. However, the WA 8 sounded so much more musical and balanced without sacrificing details. You've got to compare both to appreciate very noticeable differences in sound signature. At the end, I've tried many genres and I find myself always going back to the WA 8. On resolution, both units are very good at detail retrieval. I didn't feel I'm losing much via the WA 8. I own the Hifiman Edition X and the pairing is sublime! The LCDi4 is an incredible portable device. It ran so close to the Hifiman Edition X. Makes it an essential travel earphone.
> 
> My only gripe is that I've to carry the weight of WA8 together with its brick style power block for my travel needs. I know some people have bought an Omni charger as a backup to the limited battery life. At the end, I value top notch and desired sound signature over battery life. It's that good in my books. I do have a backup of course in the Chord Mojo.



Enjoy your new toys! 
I agree with every word about the WA8 - great fun/musical sound without sacrificing details. I am also very glad to hear your opinion with pairing to Edition X as it is on my wishlist...


----------



## nogi replicant

Cognacbrown said:


> Had a chance to test both Hugo2 and WA 8 using my DAP Onkyo DP1XA with a couple of headphones namely the Hifiman Edition X v2 and the Audeze LCDi4. After a couple of hours of testing, I walked out of the shop with both the WA 8 and also the LCDi4 (fully paid of course . I wanted so much to prefer the Hugo 2 as it makes such a convenient portable package especially the ability to charge using the micro USB is much desired. However, the WA 8 sounded so much more musical and balanced without sacrificing details. You've got to compare both to appreciate very noticeable differences in sound signature. At the end, I've tried many genres and I find myself always going back to the WA 8. On resolution, both units are very good at detail retrieval. I didn't feel I'm losing much via the WA 8. I own the Hifiman Edition X and the pairing is sublime! The LCDi4 is an incredible portable device. It ran so close to the Hifiman Edition X. Makes it an essential travel earphone.
> 
> My only gripe is that I've to carry the weight of WA8 together with its brick style power block for my travel needs. I know some people have bought an Omni charger as a backup to the limited battery life. At the end, I value top notch and desired sound signature over battery life. It's that good in my books. I do have a backup of course in the Chord Mojo.



Hi, I will receive my WA8 in the next couple of days. I will be testing out a bunch of headphones and also the LCD i4. From you comments above it sounds like you think the Edition X with the WA8 is better than the i4 with the WA8 (with the Edition X being far cheaper than the i4). How do you find the two compare? thanks.


----------



## Cognacbrown

Hi Nogi, 

Honestly I can't say which I like better. Sure the HEX2 is much cheaper - half the price of LCD i4 but the LCD i4 is so compact and once you put them on, I hardly feel them. They would definitely be my go to earphones for my travels esp hotel room.

Both have got the big soundstage, deep bass (although I thought the HEX2 might be more visceral like you can actually feel the rumbling) and very scalable- sound doesn't compress and harden when volume is turned up. Mind you I've only had the LCD i4 for a couple of days. So maybe the new toy effect might wane but I'm liking the sound of these so far. If you have no need for compactness, then I would consider HEX2 a steal.


----------



## nogi replicant

Both my Tia Fourte and Dita Dream sound soooo good out of the WA8 3 tube. So much body in the lower regions and so musical. I am a happy guy.


----------



## Zachik

@nogi replicant - welcome to the WA8 club


----------



## gunwale

anyone tried wa8 and alo cdm or tu 05 tur 06?


----------



## Cognacbrown

Yes I think the WA8 raised a high bar for musically and the ability to make so many IEMs and headphones, Planars and non Planars so good. It’s amazing. If only they are the size of Mojo. However I would not trade their musicality for size. It’s that good. Comparing the popular Hugo 2 is certainly an interesting one. 

I’ve the ALO CDM as well. It doesn’t have the bloom as WA8 but is a good compromise if compactness is critical. I loathe lugging the WA8 in its Pelican case together with a bulky USB B cable and the power brick. That’s my only gripe.


----------



## Zachik

Cognacbrown said:


> I’ve the ALO CDM as well. It doesn’t have the bloom as WA8 but is a good compromise if compactness is critical. I loathe lugging the WA8 in its Pelican case together with a bulky USB B cable and the power brick. That’s my only gripe.



Can you make a little more detailed comparison between WA8 and ALO CDM?
I love my WA8, but considering additional SMALLER and LIGHTER DAC/Amp for travel - no way I am going to travel with my WA8


----------



## Cognacbrown

Ever since I got the WA8, I’ve not spent much time with the ALO CDM. However I did a fair bit of comparison with Hugo and CDM (which I got later). 

The CDM has better drive IMHO compared to the Hugo. The WA8 however just has the magic to make all the headphones and IEMs I have sound good. I don’t think the comparison is fair. The WA8 is a transportable product (almost desktop like) and the CDM is more portable. I like the CDM for its portability and the ability to tube roll easily to get the sound I want. I use the Sonotones tubes which I prefer over the stock (Philip). I use more recently that Hifiman HEX2 and they sound good with the CDM. I’ve since sold the Hugo.


----------



## gunwale

so even if you roll tube, there's no way the cdm will sound close to wa8?


----------



## Cognacbrown

I’ve only tried a couple of tubes. Apparently the best of the lot are the Mullards but they are hard to find!


----------



## SDBiotek (Sep 27, 2017)

I have both CDM and the WA8. For me, the WA8 is the "better" sounding of the two, but at the moment the ALO is much more customizable due to the relative ease of swapping out the tubes. WA8 has higher output, but some folks may like being able to get a warmer, lush, "tubey" sound from CDM. WA8 in high output mode can sound more tubey compared with 2-tube mode, but it seems less colored, to me, compared with CDM. I enjoy both products.


----------



## xparallax (Sep 27, 2017)

nogi replicant said:


> Both my Tia Fourte and Dita Dream sound soooo good out of the WA8 3 tube. So much body in the lower regions and so musical. I am a happy guy.



Hi, what cable you used to connect your 1z and wa8? pcm or dsd (DoP) ?


----------



## nogi replicant

xparallax said:


> Hi, what cable you used to connect your 1z and wa8? pcm or dsd (DoP) ?



Pretty sure it DoP, I ordered the cable from Japan. I have selected DoP in the Output Settings on the 1z.


----------



## xparallax




----------



## xparallax

I bought a Onkyo dp-x1a exclusively for wa8 and it perfectly work. I wonder if I can get a cable for connecting 1z to wa8 when I buy 1z. can you tell me if it is a Sony made cable or a custom made cable, what is the model no and where you got it ? thanks.


----------



## Joseph Lin

xparallax said:


>


Cool setup!


----------



## Buster1679

Hugo 2 plus WA8 get them both and use them both.  Freakin awesome

Hugo 2 has the much better DAC, much better sound. But definitely line out using WA8 as a tube AMP. 

It's expensive but way worth it. 

IEMs are incredible and so are over the earheadphones.


----------



## Ike1985 (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm most interested in the Hugo2 vs Wa8 comparison.  To me, these two are at the top of the mountain.  I could easily sell Hugo2 and get a Wa8 if I wanted and I assume the only real downgrade from the Wa8 would be the level of micro detail since that is what Chord is known for.  Is there anyway to demo the Wa8, I really loved the tube sound of my CDM.  I would also imagine the Hugo2 + Wa8 would be the pinnacle of transportable sound but if you're gonna spend that much why not just step up to an actual desktop setup and get even better sound.


----------



## Buster1679

I have them both, the only reason I didn’t step up is I’m new at this hobby.  Well at least at this level.  

Anyways, H2 & Mojo way way better DAC’s.  That said WAD tubes are awesome.  I’ve A to B etc.. all the way around, let other people here including wife and friends etc..

If I had to go with one I’d keep H2, but I don’t and so I use the line out feature and then WA8 as tube amp.  I use Silver dragon to connect H2 to WA8 & I use Audioquest Coffee usb micro with mini USB adapter plus Apple camera adapter. 

No matter what music, ITunes, HD Tracks, Tidal including MQA tidal Chord.  No matter if watching movies, sports or streaming something.  I have a Chord product acting as DAC.  

I have an OPPO 205 and that has a good DAC too.  Chord is better @ least to me.  I don’t believe it’s better by a little I think the Chord Dacs have in matches realism and separation.  

When listening side by side to WA8 I am constantly just using the WA8 as an amp.  I will say that I like having the tube amp as it adds more weight when I want it to. 

I use IEM’s mostly JH Audio and Ultrasone headphones every now and then.  I don’t mean to love all over Chord but I do believe the differences between the two is more than just a little or micro. Chord has the DAC mastered again at least to me.  But I would not give up my tube amp to go right along side either.


----------



## Cognacbrown

Ike1985 said:


> I'm most interested in the Hugo2 vs Wa8 comparison.  To me, these two are at the top of the mountain.  I could easily sell Hugo2 and get a Wa8 if I wanted and I assume the only real downgrade from the Wa8 would be the level of micro detail since that is what Chord is known for.  Is there anyway to demo the Wa8, I really loved the tube sound of my CDM.  I would also imagine the Hugo2 + Wa8 would be the pinnacle of transportable sound but if you're gonna spend that much why not just step up to an actual desktop setup and get even better sound.



I’ve spent quite a bit of time comparing the between the H2 and WA8 and I prefer the sound signature of WA8. I don’t think I lose much in terms of micro detail. In fact on some tracks the tube harmonics bring out certain micro details which sounds faint on the H2. The overall additional weight of WA8 sound brings a nice balance and enhances musicality - more goosebumps or toe tapping moments. Particularly like the bass when playing EDM or bass heavy tracks. Between the 2, I find the H2 sound comparatively darker. WA8 sounds livelier without being bright. I think both are TOTL transportable DAc /Amps and I can live with either if I don’t have a choice. If one has to choose, then it’s a matter of personal preference. 

Best if you can arrange for an audition and test for yourself. 

Coincidentally, I bought the IFI IDSD Black Label as a portable amp to supplement my Chord Mojo. It’s another good amp with good driving power, flexibility to tweak the sound (without EQ) and form factor to connect to my iPhone or DAP. I use mainly the Audeze LCDi4 and the Hifiman Edition X and they sound sublime with the additional driving power. 

I


----------



## gordec

I just got the WA8. I installed the driver for it on Windows 10, but there is driver error. Anyone ran into this issue?


----------



## Buster1679

Yes I did, I’m not sure if it’s a windows issue or computer issue.  I got it working once but it’s not worked again since. 

I can play music or stream media but my computer doesn’t pick up the USB connection.

I’m not sure if it’s a usb driver issue or Windows 10 issue. 

Sucks regardless, I even paid my IT firm to see if they could get it corrected but they tell me these types of things happen all the time with windows.

I’m always wondering if the sound isn’t as good as it could be based on the XMOS driver not picking up the WA8. 

To be honest of kind of given up on using my laptop and gone exclusively to iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Cognacbrown

I too use my WA8 exclusively with Ipad/ Auralic Aries Mini. No problems there..

I had a lot of problems with my Chord Hugo previously connectiong to my PC (Win10). More recently, I tried to my IFi black label iDSD micro. Lots of intermittent dropouts. Seems like Drivers conflict - primarily between my desktop speaker driver and the iFI driver. Tidal is also unlistenable and so is Jriver. On my PC game battlefield 1, it’s better but I still get intermittent dropouts. Really frustrating with the Win10.

Will be keen to hear if anyone has win10 issues and any good solutions to this problem.


----------



## gordec

Buster1679 said:


> Yes I did, I’m not sure if it’s a windows issue or computer issue.  I got it working once but it’s not worked again since.
> 
> I can play music or stream media but my computer doesn’t pick up the USB connection.
> 
> ...



Mike from WooAudio told me to disable driver signing, and it's worked for me. https://www.howtogeek.com/167723/ho...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/. The Wa8 driver isn't officially signed by Microsoft.

BTW I absolutely love the Wa8. It pairs perfectly with Utopia. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Buster1679

Yep, that’s it.  That’s what my IT firm told me as well.  I couldn’t remember exactly.  However, they did not provide me the info to disable the driver.  

Thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## deanorthk

I was searching for a Cypher labs theorem 720 as a portable dac/amp, to power my HD 650, and sometimes my TH900 MK2, and then I remembered the WA8..ho gosh... that would be perfect it seems, considering it can drive almost anything


----------



## gordec

Wa8 pairs so well with Utopia. Before Utopia sounds a little too aggressive to me and with it's small sound stage very revealing nature. I was getting fatigued out. The Wa8 opens it up enough and then adds a natural and smooth quality to it. Absolutely delightful.


----------



## ra990 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wanted to chime in with my experience using the HE1000V2 with the WA8. On music that is already loud, I can do with volume being set between 6 and 7, no problems there - sounds great. But, then I've got a bunch of music where I have to turn the WA8 up to max volume and even then it's not as loud as I'd like it to be. For those, I was using software preamplification, which worked fine but I don't like doing it. So, I would say for the HE1000V2's the WA8 may do the job, but it's not ideal. The HE1000 need more power.

I'm actually getting an Edition X V2 in today, which I believe will be a much better pairing with the WA8. I do really like the WA8 with various headphones I've tried so far, including the HD650 and HD800S.


----------



## drbobbybones

ra990 said:


> Wanted to chime in with my experience using the HE1000V2 with the WA8. On music that is already loud, I can do with volume being set between 6 and 7, no problems there - sounds great. But, then I've got a bunch of music where I have to turn the WA8 up to max volume and even then it's not as loud as I'd like it to be. For those, I was using software preamplification, which worked fine but I don't like doing it. So, I would say for the HE1000V2's the WA8 may do the job, but it's not ideal. The HE1000 need more power.
> 
> I'm actually getting an Edition X V2 in today, which I believe will be a much better pairing with the WA8. I do really like the WA8 with various headphones I've tried so far, including the HD650 and HD800S.



Two questions:

1) How is your WA8 connected to your source?  Are you using it as a DAC or as an amplifier only?
2) How loud are you listening to your music?

I just tried a SPL meter on my HE1000 V2 with my WA8 connected directly from my PC with a USB cable.  I then set the volume knob to 10.  On "Roundabout" by Yes, I hit 109 dB.  On La Capricciosa by Vilde Frang (classical), I got 106 dB.  I couldn't even get the earpads close to my ears at that level.


----------



## ra990

drbobbybones said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) How is your WA8 connected to your source?  Are you using it as a DAC or as an amplifier only?
> 2) How loud are you listening to your music?
> ...



Using it as dac/amp. Like I said, on most music, it's just fine at the 6-7 volume range, but others it doesn't get to where I want. For example, listen to the first track from Muddy Waters - Folk Singer (24/192), if you have it. You'll want to turn the volume up to max.


----------



## meomap

ra990 said:


> Using it as dac/amp. Like I said, on most music, it's just fine at the 6-7 volume range, but others it doesn't get to where I want. For example, listen to the first track from Muddy Waters - Folk Singer (24/192), if you have it. You'll want to turn the volume up to max.


Are you using 2 tubes or 3 tubes config to listen?


----------



## ra990

meomap said:


> Are you using 2 tubes or 3 tubes config to listen?


3 tubes, always...


----------



## davidland

interested!


----------



## ra990

davidland said:


> interested!


In what?


----------



## nogi replicant

Any word on tube upgrades? Not that i think the stock tubes aren't good, and not that i know anything about tubes either. But who doesn't like upgrades right? Take my money!


----------



## Tumyum

ra990 said:


> In what?



In few things - maybe something wrong with your wa8, or something wrong with that CD, or something wrong with your ears. Not normal for max volume unless pair with hard drive cans.


----------



## Tumyum

nogi replicant said:


> Any word on tube upgrades? Not that i think the stock tubes aren't good, and not that i know anything about tubes either. But who doesn't like upgrades right? Take my money!



Yes, I would like to know to. What are some of the best tubes one could give to the wa8? reason I ask is I know it will never cost $1k for a bulb


----------



## Dulalala

Tumyum said:


> Yes, I would like to know to. What are some of the best tubes one could give to the wa8? reason I ask is I know it will never cost $1k for a bulb



And that’s where you're wrong... I've seen tubes go over that. I doubt the ones for the WA8 will though.


----------



## Tumyum

Dulalala said:


> And that’s where you're wrong... I've seen tubes go over that. I doubt the ones for the WA8 will though.



Those tiny tubes in the WA8 go over $1,000 each?


----------



## Dulalala

Tumyum said:


> Those tiny tubes in the WA8 go over $1,000 each?



No I meant in general, tubes can cost more than $1000 each. I explicitly said in the post above that “I doubt the ones for the WA8 will though”.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Dulalala said:


> No I meant in general, tubes can cost more than $1000 each. I explicitly said in the post above that “I doubt the ones for the WA8 will though”.



As someone who uses tube guitar amps and also has an ALO CDM - neither of which use exactly the same tubes as the Wa8 of course - I’d be surprised if the tubes in the Woo weren’t very affordable. Happy to be told that the tubes are a big part of the cost of a Wa8, but i’d be quite shocked if that were the case.


----------



## bflat

The challenge with subminiature tubes is not price, but availability. Even when you find them, they frequently sell in lots of 10-500 units. But per unit price is low - around $10. These must be soldered directly on to the amp PCB or a proprietary adapter that only the amp maker sells. Therefore, the audiophile market for these is tiny.

I have a WA8 on the way. While I love my current gear, I do miss the Woo Audio house sound ever since I owned the WA7 and auditioned the WA8 prototype.


----------



## Tumyum

WA8 is my first tube amp and I would to play around with tubes. So very likely we have to depend on Woo if we want to roll tubes since the tubes are soldered into the circuit board? Also, if we change tubes for the WA8, would it make small/big change in sound say compare to the bigger tube amp? Thanks guy!


----------



## bflat

Tumyum said:


> WA8 is my first tube amp and I would to play around with tubes. So very likely we have to depend on Woo if we want to roll tubes since the tubes are soldered into the circuit board? Also, if we change tubes for the WA8, would it make small/big change in sound say compare to the bigger tube amp? Thanks guy!



Yes, we will need to source from Woo Audio unless they decide to sell the bare PCB like ALO does. As for change in sound with different tubes, we won't know until we try. There are a lot of 6021 compatible tubes.


----------



## Cognacbrown

I have a ALO CDM tune amp too and changing the tubes do lend to a different signature. However I also think the tubes in WA8 are well implemented and I didn’t find the same desire to tube roll -(unlike the CDM).


----------



## bflat

As a soon to be owner, I have some basic questions:

Does the WA8 always need to be positioned as pictured with the tubes standing up or can I lay the WA8 down with tube window on top?
Does the 3.5mm output have a lower gain than 6.3mm?
Does Woo Audio provide Windows ASIO drivers?
I also read through some old posts regarding the charger. It seems to me the "power supply" is a LiPo charger where the charging circuitry is built in the charger itself and not the WA8. Looking at the specs, it's identical to ALO CDM, but the plug size looks different. LiPo charger will shut itself off when the battery is fully charged. I'm not sure what will happen to the WA8 battery if you just plug in a 12V power supply. A power supply does not shut itself off.


----------



## gordec

I finally sold my Utopia. Probably want to get the HE1000 v2. For current owners of the Wa8 and HE1000 v2, would Wa8 get most out of the HE1000? I can always get the HeX. I had it before and really liked the sound. I don’t want a full desktop rig as I tend to move around the house when I listen. Thanks.


----------



## Dulalala

bflat said:


> Does the WA8 always need to be positioned as pictured with the tubes standing up or can I lay the WA8 down with tube window on top?



Well I've used it like that. Never had an issue, though it doesn't have any rubber feets on that side so be aware of scratches.



bflat said:


> Does the 3.5mm output have a lower gain than 6.3mm?



No.



bflat said:


> Does Woo Audio provide Windows ASIO drivers?



Yeah it's on their website.


----------



## bflat

Thanks!


----------



## AnakChan

gordec said:


> I finally sold my Utopia. Probably want to get the HE1000 v2. For current owners of the Wa8 and HE1000 v2, would Wa8 get most out of the HE1000? I can always get the HeX. I had it before and really liked the sound. I don’t want a full desktop rig as I tend to move around the house when I listen. Thanks.


Search this thread. I believe @uelover has tried the HE1K (dunno about V2 though) with the WA8 and said it paired well in post #231.

I use my WA8 with the Utopia and like it. Why did you sell your Utopia?


----------



## gordec

AnakChan said:


> Search this thread. I believe @uelover has tried the HE1K (dunno about V2 though) with the WA8 and said it paired well in post #231.
> 
> I use my WA8 with the Utopia and like it. Why did you sell your Utopia?



My experience with the Utopia is as most reviews have described. I just can't get over the closed sound stage. Also it's not the most comfortable for for me. I feel too much clamping pressure after about 30 min. Otherwise world class headphone. Beautiful pairing with the WA8.


----------



## uelover

AnakChan said:


> Search this thread. I believe @uelover has tried the HE1K (dunno about V2 though) with the WA8 and said it paired well in post #231.



The WA8 pairs well with the HE1000 (and I believe the V2 as well) and I can live with it as my only DAC/Amp. However, the HE1000 (V2) is something that keeps scaling with a better amp, and you will still get the itch to move on to something even better after a while. I sold my HE1000 for V2, and then the V2 itself before I would sinn and order the ALO Audio Studio Six amp.


----------



## meomap

uelover said:


> The WA8 pairs well with the HE1000 (and I believe the V2 as well) and I can live with it as my only DAC/Amp. However, the HE1000 (V2) is something that keeps scaling with a better amp, and you will still get the itch to move on to something even better after a while. I sold my HE1000 for V2, and then the V2 itself before I would sinn and order the ALO Audio Studio Six amp.



There you go.  Studio Six.
I am using SS6 with Utopia, wonderfull pairing.


----------



## uelover

meomap said:


> There you go.  Studio Six.
> I am using SS6 with Utopia, wonderfull pairing.



How dare you sow the seed of temptation!


----------



## gordec

uelover said:


> The WA8 pairs well with the HE1000 (and I believe the V2 as well) and I can live with it as my only DAC/Amp. However, the HE1000 (V2) is something that keeps scaling with a better amp, and you will still get the itch to move on to something even better after a while. I sold my HE1000 for V2, and then the V2 itself before I would sinn and order the ALO Audio Studio Six amp.



I ended up ordering the HE1000 v2. I thought about just going with HeX and get the AK380 amp, so that will be probably good enough for me. Perhaps with WA8 it’s not even good enough for me to hear the difference between HeK and HeX. The HE1000 just looks like a work of art, part of me have to try it.


----------



## bflat

Hi All,

Just got my WA8 and so far so good. I was prepared for the soft pop on power up and down but noticed it's different on 3 tube versus 2 tube. With 3 tube, it's very soft even on my IEMs so I wouldn't worry at all leaving them plugged in. However, with 2 tubes, it's quite a bit more and also sharp sound like static discharge. Is this consistent with other folks?


----------



## Dulalala

bflat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my WA8 and so far so good. I was prepared for the soft pop on power up and down but noticed it's different on 3 tube versus 2 tube. With 3 tube, it's very soft even on my IEMs so I wouldn't worry at all leaving them plugged in. However, with 2 tubes, it's quite a bit more and also sharp sound like static discharge. Is this consistent with other folks?



Yep, same thing happens to me.


----------



## bflat

Thanks! I like 3 tubes better anyway so not a big deal for me.


----------



## gordec

For those wondering, the HeK v2 sounds spectacular with the WA8. It's got plenty juice and authority for my ears. I have it at about 4 (3-tubes). Great synergy. It's a significant step up from HD800 with SDR mod.


----------



## Zachik

Great pairing with Mr. Speakers Aeon Flow Closed, too!
Highly recommend both.


----------



## pithyginger63

this might be a really stupid question. i'm looking to upgrade my dac and amp for my pc. i pretty much only use iems and have been considering a chord mojo due to the numerous recommendations of it and description of its amazing resolution. as i am a sucker for retro design and cool looking stuff (imo the mojo is ugly), i'm really attracted to the wa8 and am thinking of saving up for one rather than buy a mojo in the near future. these are obviously not comparable in terms of price, but does the wa8 beat the chord mojo in terms of microdetail, resolution and texture?


----------



## bflat

pithyginger63 said:


> this might be a really stupid question. i'm looking to upgrade my dac and amp for my pc. i pretty much only use iems and have been considering a chord mojo due to the numerous recommendations of it and description of its amazing resolution. as i am a sucker for retro design and cool looking stuff (imo the mojo is ugly), i'm really attracted to the wa8 and am thinking of saving up for one rather than buy a mojo in the near future. these are obviously not comparable in terms of price, but does the wa8 beat the chord mojo in terms of microdetail, resolution and texture?



If micro detail, resolution, and texture are important to you, stay away from tube amps. Not to say tube amps can't give you a good amount of that, but in the context of Chord DACs, the recommendation is to not amp those at all. This is of course assuming you have headphones that can resolve what the Chord DACs can deliver.


----------



## Buster1679

My recommendation is go for Mojo. 

I believe the Chord products have the most detailed, resolving dacs I’ve heard.  

I own Mojo, Hugo 2 and WA8.  

I love them all and won’t get rid of any of them.  But if I had to pick one after hearing them all & considering price.  I would choose Mojo and be a very happy man. 

Good luck choosing


----------



## Ike1985 (Mar 9, 2018)

Buster1679 said:


> My recommendation is go for Mojo.
> 
> I believe the Chord products have the most detailed, resolving dacs I’ve heard.
> 
> ...



Nevermind


----------



## Joseph Lin

pithyginger63 said:


> this might be a really stupid question. i'm looking to upgrade my dac and amp for my pc. i pretty much only use iems and have been considering a chord mojo due to the numerous recommendations of it and description of its amazing resolution. as i am a sucker for retro design and cool looking stuff (imo the mojo is ugly), i'm really attracted to the wa8 and am thinking of saving up for one rather than buy a mojo in the near future. these are obviously not comparable in terms of price, but does the wa8 beat the chord mojo in terms of microdetail, resolution and texture?



I think if you have right headphone/iem, then the differences between dac/amp will not be as significant. What kind of iem are you using? I have both Mojo and WA8, I found Mojo too artificial and warm. WA8 is smooth and still able to maintain details. If you are going to pair WA8 with U18t or Forte, then you will not be disappointed. If micro-detail is what you are looking for, Hugo2 maybe a good choice.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Mar 9, 2018)

f


Joseph Lin said:


> I think if you have right headphone/iem, then the differences between dac/amp will not be as significant. What kind of iem are you using? I have both Mojo and WA8, I found Mojo too artificial and warm. WA8 is smooth and still able to maintain details. If you are going to pair WA8 with U18t or Forte, then you will not be disappointed. If micro-detail is what you are looking for, Hugo2 maybe a good choice.


funnily enough I'd be pairipg with the a12t. still waiting for it to ship tho...

it's probably not as detailed as the a18t or the fourte but when I heard the a12 I thought that was plenty articulate (i have pretty bad ears...)

in the end tho, I'll probably get all three at some point (mojo, wa8, hugo 2) (and maybe a18)

thx!


----------



## Jalo

Has anyone played with the upgrade tube for the WA8 yet? GE or Sylvania tube that replaces the 6021 tube? If so like to hear some feedback or impressions.


----------



## Joseph Lin

pithyginger63 said:


> f
> 
> funnily enough I'd be pairipg with the a12t. still waiting for it to ship tho...
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you can skip mojo. I am not a fan of mojo and since you will get hugo2, why mojo again?


----------



## pithyginger63

Joseph Lin said:


> In my opinion, you can skip mojo. I am not a fan of mojo and since you will get hugo2, why mojo again?


i see, thx for the advice, i'll skip it


----------



## Ike1985

pithyginger63 said:


> f
> 
> funnily enough I'd be pairipg with the a12t. still waiting for it to ship tho...
> 
> ...



I think you can skip Mojo if you're getting Hugo2, I see no reason why I'd want to listen to Mojo if I had Hugo2.


----------



## eaglejo

I've got the Mojo and the H2.  Just bought a WA8 to see how it might work into the equation.  I use the Mojo at work and the H2 in my home office.  I find the H2 to be a little too much of a good thing with iems.  I've got Kaiser Encores and I prefer the Mojo with them.  The Kaiser Encores with silver wire sound great with the Mojo.  Fatiguing with the H2.  Now have them cabled with some Copper Litz which is getting me closer, but not where I want to be with the H2.

I love tubes, so the final solution might be Mojo/H2 feeding the WA8 at work and in the home office.  

Given my sonic preferences (front-row, meaty, energized wall of sound), I tend to go with a detailed/dynamic dac into tubes.  I've always had the best success that way.  By success, I mean my preferred sonic habitat.

If I could only keep one, it would be the Mojo.  All of these require a decent digital signal into them.  I'm using  UltraRendu/LPS1.2 in the home office and a IsoRegen/LPS1.1 at work.

In my main rig (Rethm Trishnas, Triode Labs 2A3,  Zotl2, Auralic Vega), I tried the Hugo 2 direct and it sounded completely flat and boring.

Not sure if this helps or simply muddies the waters.  I've cycled through enough gear to know what I like.  What I like is often not a mfr's top offering.  You just get to a point where there's simply too  much detail and it completely alters what I listen to.  99% of my listening is via Tidal, so that certainly colors the decision. 

And yes, I've got a turntable and several TBs of ripped cd's.  I don't want to be a d-bag vinyl-phile, but my vinyl rig consistently trounces everything else.  The problem is that I'm too lazy to listen to vinyl all the time.  I'll binge on it for a bit, but invariably go back to Tidal.  I now simply migrate to that which results in me listening to the most music.


----------



## Buster1679

I’ve got exactly the same set up and have been loving it.  

Every know and again, I disconnect the H2 and listen to it on its own and visa-versa with WA8.  However, I always reconnect and use H2 as DAC and WA8 for tubes.  I feel this combo is about as good as it gets. 

I also have Mojo travel. 

I’ve bought a few albums via HD Tracks but now I find the access to Tidal easier and just use that for music.  

Interested to hear your thoughts on H2+WA8.


----------



## dstubked

I have the wa8 now with a focal utopia and I really love this combination. It gives me more joy than my desktop yggy + wa22 (yes i know i am screwed). I’m not good with audiophile terms of describing bass / treble etc etc..but when your body starts tapping to the music you will know you have a winner.

I got a H2 inbound and I am quite interested to A/B them and even do a H2 + WA8. Will post my impressions soon when I get the chance.


----------



## eaglejo

I've had the WA8 for several days now.  On it's own, it is simply a great unit and I think it's sonics are completely consistent with the price.  I bring it to work with me and listen to Tidal all day and then take it home for my office rig.  With the H2 it simply is amazing.  I view it as a transportable desktop rig.  For the most part, I don't view it's sonic attributes under the guise of "for a transportable" unit.  It doesn't quite have the drive/prat of the H2, but it's still really good.  When you combine the two, you're getting a stellar combo with infinite flexibility.  At work, I use recabled Oppo PM3s/Kaiser Encores and love the sonics of the H2/WA8 combo.  For me, I know gear is really good when it doesn't alter the music I listen to.

So, if I had to sell all of my audio gear which would fund a lot of other things, say an Airstream, I'd keep the WA8/H2 combo.  The f u part of the combo is that you'd be really happy with the WA8 solo, until you heard the two together.

I have to imagine the WA8/H2/Focal Utopia combo would be about as good as it gets for something transportable.  You'd have to go with a mondo expensive desktop rig to beat it.

I think the Aeon Flow Closed would be a stellar combination as well with the above.


----------



## Zachik

eaglejo said:


> I think the Aeon Flow Closed would be a stellar combination as well with the above.


WA8 (using internal DAC) driving Aeon Flow Closed - is an amazing combination! Speaking from personal experience


----------



## bflat

I am curious to try out the H2 or Qutest as a DAC for WA8. At the moment I am using a Schiit stack of Mimby and EITR. Compared to the internal DAC, I feel that the Schiit stack has more accurate/tighter bass and smoother highs without a loss of detail. I suspect the Chord DACs have a similar effect but add more resolution on the top end.


----------



## eaglejo

bflat said:


> I am curious to try out the H2 or Qutest as a DAC for WA8. At the moment I am using a Schiit stack of Mimby and EITR. Compared to the internal DAC, I feel that the Schiit stack has more accurate/tighter bass and smoother highs without a loss of detail. I suspect the Chord DACs have a similar effect but add more resolution on the top end.



I'd love to hear how the H2 compares to the L3 Holo in your Home rig.


----------



## bflat

eaglejo said:


> I'd love to hear how the H2 compares to the L3 Holo in your Home rig.



That would be a difficult comparison since the Holo is a pure DAC that needs an amp while Chord products all have headphone outputs. When you add up the cost of a Holo DAC, an appropriate amp, plus the near mandatory SU-1 DDC, the costs are closer to Dave than H2. From that perspective, I think nearly all the folks who have compared Dave to Holo, preferred the Dave.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi all,

I’m considering taking advantage of Woo Audio’s sale on the WA8 to drive my Utopia. I’m currently using an iFi micro iDSD BL, and though I like it’s performance, I’ve always been attracted to the WA8. My question is what USB cable others who have this combo are using. The included cable looks to be a generic type, and if I’m going to spend all this money on the WA8, I should get a cable that is commensurate with the system.

I have a MacBook running Audirvana+ that will drive the WA8.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions, especially good value options.


----------



## bflat

jwbrent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m considering taking advantage of Woo Audio’s sale on the WA8 to drive my Utopia. I’m currently using an iFi micro iDSD BL, and though I like it’s performance, I’ve always been attracted to the WA8. My question is what USB cable others who have this combo are using. The included cable looks to be a generic type, and if I’m going to spend all this money on the WA8, I should get a cable that is commensurate with the system.
> 
> ...



I would go with Wireworld USB cables with whatever version you think is a good price. The mechanical quality is top notch and they use a flat cable that separates power from signals. Lastly, go with the shortest length that works for your configuration.


----------



## jwbrent

bflat said:


> I would go with Wireworld USB cables with whatever version you think is a good price. The mechanical quality is top notch and they use a flat cable that separates power from signals. Lastly, go with the shortest length that works for your configuration.



Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Jalo

jwbrent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m considering taking advantage of Woo Audio’s sale on the WA8 to drive my Utopia. I’m currently using an iFi micro iDSD BL, and though I like it’s performance, I’ve always been attracted to the WA8. My question is what USB cable others who have this combo are using. The included cable looks to be a generic type, and if I’m going to spend all this money on the WA8, I should get a cable that is commensurate with the system.



I just bought the WA8 to drive my Utopia also.  I purchased the wireworld Platinum USB cable (20") and it works very nice.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jalo

Has anyone ever tried to connect two headphones to the WA8?  I am thinking that will be a good way to compare two separate headphones given everything upstream is the same.


----------



## bflat

Jalo said:


> Has anyone ever tried to connect two headphones to the WA8?  I am thinking that will be a good way to compare two separate headphones given everything upstream is the same.



In practice no. Two different headphones will play at different volume levels when connected simultaneously. Volume is the most critical aspect when comparing headphones objectively. It must be done at the same volume level. This is why a blind testing box has separate volume controls for each output so that volume can be matched.


----------



## llamaluv

Is there any difference in sound quality between the 3.5mm and 6.3mm sockets?

I'm about to order a custom cable and I'm tempted to get it in a 3.5mm termination for portability's sake, but only if I can be confident that the SQ will be the same.


----------



## bflat

llamaluv said:


> Is there any difference in sound quality between the 3.5mm and 6.3mm sockets?
> 
> I'm about to order a custom cable and I'm tempted to get it in a 3.5mm termination for portability's sake, but only if I can be confident that the SQ will be the same.



I asked the same question before buying and was told no difference. I can confirm that my sensitive IEM sounds same volume and quality on both outputs.


----------



## llamaluv

bflat said:


> I asked the same question before buying and was told no difference. I can confirm that my sensitive IEM sounds same volume and quality on both outputs.



Thanks, I'll go 3.5mm then.


----------



## llamaluv (Jul 9, 2018)

redstar said:


> Andromeda?



So as a test, I just tried the Andromedas I just got (4th of July b-stock sale) on the WA8 thru the 3.5mm jack, and it's a non-starter. I played a bright JPop track and it was fairly unlistenable. Bass is gone.

From what I gather, an output impedance of 2 ohms is about the upper limit before the Andromedas' bass response goes too far south, so I'll have to assume the output impedance of the WA8 is above that as well.

I actually use the 300-ohm Eikons as my main headphones with the WA8 so it won't affect me in practice, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth when manufacturers are so coy about revealing their amps' output impedance specs. But oh well.


----------



## llamaluv

For the record, let me also comment on what happens when I connect the WA8 to the Campfire Vega (Andromeda's evil twin): 

Crazy deep bass, big, airy soundstage, punchy dynamics, and an altogether huge, dramatic sound. 

So yea. I'm feeling more synergy out of the Vega than any headphone/IEM I've plugged into the WA8 thus far.


----------



## mikaell

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Best way to listen to DSD music on WA8 Eclipse.


Hi,

Recently purchased the WA8 ... Very very happy with it so far! I was wondering...
- What is / Is there a recommended burn-in period?
- In most photos the unit is standing up on the rubber feet. I don't trust that that's a "safe" position on my desk and would like to use it lying down, tubes facing upwards. Since it gets so hot, can I safely operate the unit lying down on the table?

Thank you WA for a wonderful product!


----------



## SDBiotek

You should be fine having it stand either way, just make sure it has some breathing room so the heat can dissipate a bit from the casing.
Burn-in time is whatever you want it to be...there is no universal rule, and many believe there is no benefit. However, when you initially turn on the amp, there is a brief period needed for the tubes to begin working optimally. You can start listening right away, though.


----------



## mikaell

SDBiotek said:


> You should be fine having it stand either ....



Thanks for your quick reply and tips! Just want to lay it down on the desk, nothing covering it with plenty of space around it. Just to not knock it over -- it might destroy the floor if it falls )

I'm curious if woo believes in tube burn in  I've read a lot on the subject online - but this is my first tube HP amp. I only have a tube phono stage and honestly didn't notice much of a change after the first few hours. I'm only referring to burn-in time, not the normal heat-up time each time.

Cheers!


----------



## fnsnyc

I am loving the WA8, but think I like my WA7 better.
Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## SDBiotek

mikaell said:


> Thanks for your quick reply and tips! Just want to lay it down on the desk, nothing covering it with plenty of space around it. Just to not knock it over -- it might destroy the floor if it falls )
> 
> I'm curious if woo believes in tube burn in  I've read a lot on the subject online - but this is my first tube HP amp. I only have a tube phono stage and honestly didn't notice much of a change after the first few hours. I'm only referring to burn-in time, not the normal heat-up time each time.
> 
> Cheers!



As related to Head-Fi, I have no idea where the audiophile idea of burn-in came from. But I can tell you that many electronic devices do go through burn-in time at the factory, but it is not for any "magical" sound improvement or "conditioning capacitors" etc. Instead, depending in the device, the manufacturer may know that certain types of problems may occur which can only easily be identified by actually running the device for a while. Making sure that a high power amp can run at rated max load and maintain thermal stability, for example. I think that over time this idea has morphed into the audiophile (or audiofool) version referred to online.


----------



## mikaell

fnsnyc said:


> I am loving the WA8, but think I like my WA7 better...


I got a chance to listen to the WA7 for a while and size / transportability issues aside, personally liked the WA8 better. From the ones I could test liked the WA22 best and the WA8 came close second. Listening with HD800s. Maybe it's also the dac? No idea... WA22 is amp only.



SDBiotek said:


> As related to Head-Fi, I have no idea where the audiophile idea of burn-in came from...


Makes sense!


----------



## GrussGott (Sep 16, 2018)

SDBiotek said:


> As related to Head-Fi, *I have no idea where the audiophile idea of burn-in came from.*



The idea came from the people that engineer and build the gear.

For example, Zach from ZMF will tell you his dynamics sound much better after 150 hours of burn-in which is likely due to the mechanical flexibility of the driver.  The Schiit ladder DACs (multi-bit) use "burn-in" or warm up time for thermal equilibrium before they sound proper (e.g., Yggy can take weeks).  Dan from Mr. speakers will tell you to burn-in his Aeon Flows for 2 weeks.  audioquest puts batteries on their TOTL cables that constantly applies a voltage,  etc etc.

With tubes it's typically 20 minutes to full speed, and off after you're done using them.


----------



## eaglejo

Anyone try plopping their WA8 into the main rig?  I just did and it was numbingly good with my Rethm speakers and Triode Labs 2a3.  It might be time for operation simplify in my main rig.  I was using an iPad as a Roon endpoint.  I normally use an UltraRendu/LPS1.2 to feed the WA8.  Hate to even say this and maybe it's system synergy but it bettered about $15K worth of gear/cables in the main rig.


----------



## mikaell

eaglejo said:


> Anyone try plopping their WA8 into the main rig?  I just did and it was numbingly good with my Rethm speakers and Triode Labs 2a3.  It might be time for operation simplify in my main rig.  I was using an iPad as a Roon endpoint.  I normally use an UltraRendu/LPS1.2 to feed the WA8.  Hate to even say this and maybe it's system synergy but it bettered about $15K worth of gear/cables in the main rig.



Absolutely 

Sometimes I like to play with this and use the WA8 as a pre-amp.
Though I love the WA8, strictly for the DAC i prefer my Bryston BDA-3 when not on the go.

What I sometimes do is BDA > WA8 > Accuphase Integrated Main in (basically just using the power amp). And love it! It changes the sound & mood definitely.

Also tried this on a friend's much more expensive system with dedicated Accuphase power amp & I preferred the WA8 to his Accuphase Preamp almost each time in a blind A/B test. 

Sometimes I also like plugging my phono pre-amp directly into the WA8 and have a go at it... it's just such a versatile tool


----------



## PanzerIV

nzvlam said:


> I like the look, the feel, and I'm sure it sounds great too!  But, who walks around with a portable tube amp and TOTL OPEN headphones?
> So I guess it will be for when people on a trip and when they are in their hotel room??  And how many people spend that much time in a hotel room and willing to spend $1700 on an amp?
> So, same here, I rather spend the money on sound quality than portability.


Exactly what I think, and the WA8 is the same price as the WA6-SE that I just bought and it's far less powerful. The WA8 is still far below the recommended 500mW at 110Ohm that Audeze recommends for my LCD3 and the WA8 is still too big to fit into my pyjama's pockets when I walk around the house at night so I really can't justify spending that much on it.


----------



## KESM (Jan 15, 2019)

I guess I’m in the minority as far as carry goes.  I use it @ work, on my desk in an open office environment, currently with Grado's (GW100s).  I transport it in the included Pelican case (in my back pack).  I don’t think it’s designed for portability...say as one would with a phone or DAP.  As you’ve stated...it’s not practical or possible.  However I don’t think that was Woo Audio’s intent (transportable not to be confused with portable).

There may also be synergy limitations with driving Planar HPs.  For example pairing this amp with my pair of Aeon Flow Open HPs doesn’t wow me.  I’m not certain if it’s the WA8 or AFOs (again synergy). The WA8 does have enough power to drive ‘em but my stable of dynamic HPs sound ‘better’ IMO.  As with most amp & HP pairings...the more efficient the HPs the ‘better’ or easier it is to drive ‘em.  I don’t own any planars, beyond the AFOs, so bear that in mind...regarding my take on planars.

I don’t know that there’s an all tube portable amp in existence?  If you want sublime tube sound quality...that you can carry & set up readily...then this will fit the bill.  It’s pricey...once heard...you’ll likely not have any urge to trade up. I had reservations around the cost...but now utilize it more than I’d initially thought.  I also think the initial cost can be weighed out over the longterm value of ownership...as I have no desire to sell it.

I’ve changed out the stock tube (but there’s no real need to)...all tubes sound wonderful (stock & upgrade offerings on the woo audio site) ...so care was taken into the design consideration regarding tube pairing.  In one word: elegant.

The best feature is having premium desktop tube SQ that can be transported to whatever environment you desire.  The possible user configurations are seemingly endless.  Today I’m running it as follows: Fiio M9 > WA8 > MPOW BT adapter > Grado GW100.  This config allows me to roam while @ work (no worry with HP cord limitations)


----------



## Zachik

KESM said:


> There may also be synergy limitations with driving Planar HPs. For example pairing this amp with my pair of Aeon Flow Open HPs doesn’t wow me. I’m not certain if it’s the WA8 or AFOs (again synergy). The WA8 does have enough power to drive ‘em but my stable of dynamic HPs sound ‘better’ IMO. As with most amp & HP pairings...the more efficient the HPs the ‘better’ or easier it is to drive ‘em. I don’t own any planars, beyond the AFOs, so bear that in mind...regarding my take on planars.


I actually think they sound GREAT with the *closed* version (AEON Flow Closed). Do not have the open, so never tried that combo...


----------



## eaglejo

My experience was a bit different with the AEON Closed.  I thought they sounded good but felt like they were slightly underpowered.  My other phones are Nobody Kaiser Encore, Focal Clear and Meze Classic 99s just to provide some context.  The WA8 also sounds great with the Focal Utopias.


----------



## GrussGott

KESM said:


> I guess I’m in the minority as far as carry goes.  I use it @ work, on my desk in an open office environment, currently with Grado's (GW100s).  I transport it in the included Pelican case (in my back pack).  I don’t think it’s designed for portability...say as one would with a phone or DAP.  As you’ve stated...it’s not practical or possible.  However I don’t think that was Woo Audio’s intent (transportable not to be confused with portable).



Great post - I'm on the fence between this and the RME ADI-2: both are "transportable" for my needs, which is basically moving around the house, or to and from a known location, to a place where I'll be sitting and listening for a few hours.  I'd be lying if I said I didn't love the nerd features of the RME (even if I don't use them) and the WA8 is obviously possibly doubt the price ... decisions, decisions ...

Anyway, I really appreciate all of the posts on uses and experience as it's helping make a decision.  THanks to all!


----------



## mikaell

GrussGott said:


> Great post - I'm on the fence between this and the RME ADI-2: both are "transportable" for my needs, which is basically moving around the house, or to and from a known location, to a place where I'll be sitting and listening for a few hours.  I'd be lying if I said I didn't love the nerd features of the RME (even if I don't use them) and the WA8 is obviously possibly doubt the price ... decisions, decisions ...
> 
> Anyway, I really appreciate all of the posts on uses and experience as it's helping make a decision.  THanks to all!



I do love the WA8. It pairs wonderfully with the HD800s - for which, for my taste, a tubed amp was a "necessity"  I think the real valve, class A amplification is unbeatable and there's no other amp on the market offering this.

As use case scenarios go, I never consider audiophile listening on the go - really can't get that that with street, plane, train noise around - no matter the headphones or amplification. For that my iPhone & airpods or any decent noise cancelling HP are good enough. 

My use case scenario for the WA8 is late night listening and in room listening while away. I got a case that fits nicely both the headhones and the WA8 in between and that's the best sound I can take with me anywhere.

Had the ifi iDSD Black Label for a while and honestly, sound through the WA8 is so much more satisfying - for my taste. For the price, the ifi is good (though I really really didn't like their DAC implementation) - but the amplification was good. At home, I do prefer to hook up the WA8 to my system DAC, but on the go I don't feel I'm really missing anything. As a player I just use my phone as a high resolution player, connected via USB to the WA8.

Never had a chance to listen to the ADI-2, however the WA8 i suspect has a different sound signature due to the tubes and that battery is really nice to have to  move from one room to another without wires. Also that might help the sound and low with noise floor. Actually I never ever heard any noise at any volume with the WA8.

Hope you can test both and choose the one that suits your taste best!


----------



## Lathlaer

Hey guys, I have a quick question - is a slight static that happens periodically something normal for this amp? I mean, it doesn't depend on the volume (it can sit on 0 and I still hear slight static from time to time). I have opened the glass and inspected the tubes, they seem to be seated correctly and there is no dirt on them as well. Currently went back to my solid state replacement amp/dac from Audio-GD and I'm wondering whether I should contact my country's rep for a diagnosis and replacement/repair or whether it's totally normal for tube amps and they will look weird at me. 

I have it paired with Focal Utopia with Kimber Axios cable btw. but that shouldn't matter since the static is definitely gone when I use it with a solid state. The tubes shouldn't have expired since I bought the amp in December 2018. True, I have had it turned on 8h/day on average but that still doesn't come close to the expected durability of stock tubes.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mikaell

Lathlaer said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question - is a slight static that happens periodically something normal for this amp? ...



Hi, Never heard anything like this. Mine is very silent with no funny noises. You might here a slight pop when starting up and shutting down that's normal. If you hear static I'd look to first change the placement of the unit, the cables and contacts and such. If you change all these and the problem persists - might be time to use that warranty. Also maybe ask Woo directly?

Good luck


----------



## KESM

I’ve heard some low level noises intermittently/rare occasion.  It’s nothing that would give me pause over the sound quality from the amp.  Meaning...I’ve never heard any noises during playback from the amp that are distracting. There is a pop...when powering the unit on/off..as noted by many users.  This is a quiet amp in my experience.

The most conservative approach would be to reach out to Woo Audio &/or return the unit while under warranty.  They can confirm if something abnormal is going on with your unit. If it is they’ll be eager to fix it.  I’ve contacted their office before...with minor questions regarding the accessory replacement tubes that I ordered.  I’ve received excellent customer service from Woo Audio (Mike Liang).


----------



## Lathlaer

Yeah, I just dropped the unit for RMA, we'll see what will come out of this. I hope everything will be alright because I really, really liked it. The pop when turning on/off is normal and expected and that slight static happened only recently. Will update once the shop contacts me with relevant info. Unfortunately my contact with Woo Audio is a bit tough since I live in Europe, but I did get a mail from Mike regarding other matter (unfortunately they don't plan on offering replacement power tubes in their shop as that was my question).


----------



## KESM

I’m certain Woo Audio will determine root cause.  I forgot to mention one or two very important things previously stated to some degree by other owners.  The input cable that’s used to feed signal into the amp can possibly introduce signal noise if it’s not shielded properly. I’ve experienced this...& have determined that I can not use some of my input cables with this amp. But it’s not the amp...it’s likely the cable sensitivity to RF noises.  I found it easily remedied by switching to a cable whereby no noises are heard; or you can move to another location to avoid localized interference (less than ideal solution).  You’ll easily know if it’s the source input cable...slowly increase volume when NO music’s playing...the amp should be dead silent.

I’ve also experienced some noises during initial ‘cold’ start up; these subside quickly once the unit gets warmed up.  I’ve also unplugged a cable & plugged it back in...& for whatever reason...no further noises were heard.  Again...these instances are rare...non-typical occurrences.  

I should note...when I say noises...I mean noises generated from the cable signal feed (not the amp).  That is...when NO music’s being played back...with the volume turned up...the WA8 is dead silent in my experience. 

Fun fact:  I routinely listen for ‘noises’ when music’s NOT being played back on my amp.  This behavior extends to any amp that I own (Krell, naim).

I have it in office today...as always...sublime sound quality.  Currently listening to Dr. Dre’s 2001 instrumental version.


----------



## ahossam

Any comparison between hugo 2 vs WA8 ?


----------



## Cognacbrown

I wrote a comparison review of the 2 a couple of years ago. Of the 2, I much prefer the sig of the WA8. More balanced and meatier sound. I was surprised the detail retrieval on the WA8 was quite good and couldn’t tell at that time the difference with H2. I was pairing mainly the LCDi4 then. I wish the WA8 has balanced topology but then neither is the H2.


----------



## Cognacbrown

Has anyone played with alternative tubes available for the WA8? I’m still using stock


----------



## eaglejo

ahossam said:


> Any comparison between hugo 2 vs WA8 ?


I owned both simultaneously for an extended period.  I prefer the WA8 in a pretty meaningful way and sold the CH2.  I love the immediacy and dimensionality of tubes.  I also think the WA8 sounds great without any usb decrapifier in front of it.  At home I also feed it with my Yggy and it scales up.  Also sounds great feeding the main rig as a dac/preamp into an expensive 2-channel rig.  A reviewer (Tone Audio?) performed the same exercise.  My experience echos his.  I've owned a bunch of gear and this is probably the one piece I'd keep over all others when you factor in transportability, versatility, and sound quality.


----------



## ahossam

Thanks for the answers. I am looking for transpotable DAC/AMP for using with ZMF Verite and my choice is between Hugo2 or WA8.


----------



## Lathlaer

Just thought I'd post an update - I got my unit back from testing and apparently there is nothing wrong with it. If there was a problem, it must've been somewhere else. I don't know whether changing the USB port made a difference or not but I plugged it to my PC and I  can't recreate it again anyway so I'm back to being happy and enjoying my music


----------



## KESM

Cognacbrown said:


> Has anyone played with alternative tubes available for the WA8? I’m still using stock


I have...so far the Mullard tube is my fave...but all of the tubes sound wonderful with this amp.  I think the other tubes just offer slightly different nuances to the SQ.  The descriptions on the website are relatively accurate.  You really can’t go wrong with any of the other tube offerings.


----------



## Cognacbrown

KESM said:


> I have...so far the Mullard tube is my fave...but all of the tubes sound wonderful with this amp.  I think the other tubes just offer slightly different nuances to the SQ.  The descriptions on the website are relatively accurate.  You really can’t go wrong with any of the other tube offerings.



Thanks @KESM. By the way, I just checked the website. They seem to sell the tubes individually. I recall there are 3 tubes in the WA8. Do I need 3 (identical?) tubes to replace? Thanks


----------



## Lathlaer

Cognacbrown said:


> Thanks @KESM. By the way, I just checked the website. They seem to sell the tubes individually. I recall there are 3 tubes in the WA8. Do I need 3 (identical?) tubes to replace? Thanks



Bad news on this front. Replacement tubes from the shop are only for the driver tubes. The power tubes are reserved for customers with service needs (that is what Michael Liang told me when I inquired about possible replacements for power tubes "just in case").


----------



## KESM

Cognacbrown said:


> Thanks @KESM. By the way, I just checked the website. They seem to sell the tubes individually. I recall there are 3 tubes in the WA8. Do I need 3 (identical?) tubes to replace? Thanks


No...you’ll only replace the (1) tube on the far right (driver tube).  The other (2) tubes remain in place. 

The installation tube kit will include the needed tools to DIY.  There’s an instructional video on how to do this on the Woo Audio site (& YT).  

Feel free to reach out to Mike@WooAudio if you have any questions regarding the kit or ordering.  They are VERY open to any customer questions or concerns.


----------



## Cognacbrown

Lathlaer said:


> Bad news on this front. Replacement tubes from the shop are only for the driver tubes. The power tubes are reserved for customers with service needs (that is what Michael Liang told me when I inquired about possible replacements for power tubes "just in case").




Thanks! So it’s just the driver tube to change then.  Less costly


----------



## Cognacbrown

Received the Mullard upgrade tube couple of days ago. Still burning in the upgraded setup intermittently. Anyone can share what’s the sound signature changes I should be expecting?


----------



## eaglejo

I honestly didn't notice that much of a change.  Then again, it's hard to a/b it unless you had 2 units, one stock and one with the Mullards with both being fully warmed-up.  That's the rub with an A/B comparison on the same WA8.  You'd have to wait for it to warm-up after the swap.  I certainly didn't experience the same shift as I have swapping tubes in other components.  There was no "wow" moment.

Off-topic, but I've been screwing around with how I feed the WA8.  So, I've tried the following combos:

1.)  Feed it directly from the Ultra-Rendu which is connected to a Sonic Transporter I5 (using it as the Roon Core).
2.)  Feed it from my Yggy which is connected to the UR via the Sonic Transporter I5 (using it as the Roon Core),
3.)  Go direct from my MacBook using Roon as the Core on my MacBook.

2.) has the most body which is initially very addicting,
1.)  similar to 2.) but less body,
3.)  Similar to 1.)'s body but more dynamic and immediate.  Things seem way more open.  This is obviously the least complicated and cheapest solution.  Yup, good problem to have.  It's also my favorite.   Strangely, the top-end isn't as lit as 1 and 2.

Has anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## Law87

anyone knows if any of these tube tighten up the bass? I'm not use to so much bass (not a bass head), its tolerable but not a preference for me.


----------



## beholdclarity

Any experience with balanced armature IEMs and the WA8? I’m looking for an amp (i’d be using it in AMP Mode only) for my VE8 and SP1000. I hope to get a bit of the tube lushness for relaxed couch sessions as opposed to when I’m just on the go. 

I got a chance to grab a WA8 for a good price as soon as my funds are secured. 

Is the WA8 worth it even when just used with BA IEMs?


----------



## Law87

beholdclarity said:


> Any experience with balanced armature IEMs and the WA8? I’m looking for an amp (i’d be using it in AMP Mode only) for my VE8 and SP1000. I hope to get a bit of the tube lushness for relaxed couch sessions as opposed to when I’m just on the go.
> 
> I got a chance to grab a WA8 for a good price as soon as my funds are secured.
> 
> Is the WA8 worth it even when just used with BA IEMs?




its too heavy to be portable. I would go for Mojo if you want it to be portable, but WA8 does have that warmth you are looking for.


----------



## meomap

beholdclarity said:


> Any experience with balanced armature IEMs and the WA8? I’m looking for an amp (i’d be using it in AMP Mode only) for my VE8 and SP1000. I hope to get a bit of the tube lushness for relaxed couch sessions as opposed to when I’m just on the go.
> 
> I got a chance to grab a WA8 for a good price as soon as my funds are secured.
> 
> Is the WA8 worth it even when just used with BA IEMs?


What you need is ALO CV5 tube amp only.
Small compact 3.5 mm SE only though.
Use for my Noble K10C, Encore, Khan
You can do tube rolling if you need to.


----------



## Zachik

@HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for approx. 1-foot (30cm) long USB-C to USB-B OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone to the WA8 ?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Zachik said:


> @HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for approx. 1-foot (30cm) long USB-C to USB-B OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone to the WA8 ?



Like this one? https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Like this one? https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


None of the termination options (USB-C or USB-A) is compatible with the WA8's USB-B input... (also, 1m is 3 times too long for my use case)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@Zachik Nordost make a 0.6m USB-C to B cable. If you need OTG on C side, just note that at checkout. https://wooaudio.com/accessories/nordost-red-dawn-usbc


----------



## Zachik

The Nordost cable STARTS at $275... Thanks Mike, but I will pass.

Anyone here using a USB-C device (like Android smartphone) as source to the WA8 that can share an alternative that won't break the bank?
Thanks!


----------



## Peti

I'm planning to get this nice amp/dac combo and I'm wondering if I can use my Fiio X3 (1st gen) through it's coax output (which is a 3.5mm jack)? I assume I'd need a 3.5mm male to USB B cable, right? Would this pairing work? Thanks


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi folks, does any one know how wa8 compares to 1z or hdv 820 in terms of sound quality and performance? 

Right now I own 1z and z1r looking to add thickness and reduce treble.

Reading numerous reviews on wa8 it looks like a desktop portable dac/amp very very highly recommended by many's....


----------



## eaglejo

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi folks, does any one know how wa8 compares to 1z or hdv 820 in terms of sound quality and performance?
> 
> Right now I own 1z and z1r looking to add thickness and reduce treble.
> 
> Reading numerous reviews on wa8 it looks like a desktop portable dac/amp very very highly recommended by many's....


No direct experience with either of those, but I'm quite certain it would achieve what you're looking for.  I kept the WA8 and sold my Hugo 2.  The WA8 adds the usual tube goodness--palpability, body, immediacey, while taming the treble.


----------



## mikaell

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi folks, does any one know how wa8 compares to 1z or hdv 820 in terms of sound quality and performance?
> Right now I own 1z and z1r looking to add thickness and reduce treble.
> Reading numerous reviews on wa8 it looks like a desktop portable dac/amp very very highly recommended by many's....



I gave the HDV 820 a listen before getting the WA8 for my HD800S and for me the "tubey" sound was perfect for the 800's. I guess it all comes down to the synergy with the HF. That being said, If I had the HDV i'd be happy too. 

On the other hand, the transportability factor was the decisive factor for me - the "best" transportable Amp I could get.


----------



## mikaell

Zachik said:


> @HiFiGuy528 Mike (or anyone else) - any recommendation for approx. 1-foot (30cm) long USB-C to USB-B OTG cable to connect my Samsung phone to the WA8 ?


Just a note re USB-C to USB-B: I noticed not all cables actually work for me. Same USB-C to USB B cable would work for a printer but not with my phone and WA-8. I had to get a USB-OTG or any good USB-C to USB-A adapter to get it to work.


----------



## Peti

I'm wondering if the WA8's usb port is galvanically isolated by any chance?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Peti said:


> I'm wondering if the WA8's usb port is galvanically isolated by any chance?



Yes it is. No need to use any USB filter devices with our products.


----------



## KESM

I have a WA8 up for sale.  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-black-finish.919525/#post-15343658


----------



## wanderingnomad

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there an issue with leaving the plug in while using the amp?


----------



## AnakChan

Mine's been plugged in for months, no issues so far.


----------



## wanderingnomad

AnakChan said:


> Mine's been plugged in for months, no issues so far.



Thanks! Can you keep both inputs plugged in as well? I'm running one with headphones and the other to powered speakers, but one at a time.


----------



## AnakChan

wanderingnomad said:


> Thanks! Can you keep both inputs plugged in as well? I'm running one with headphones and the other to powered speakers, but one at a time.


Ah, sorry when you said plugged in I thought you mean the power source and thought if it meant any detrimental effects to the battery.

You're talking about the USB input and the Line-In plugged in at the same time. I've not tried it till right now. LineIn takes priority. Disconnecting the LineIn, then the USB kicks in.


----------



## wanderingnomad

AnakChan said:


> Ah, sorry when you said plugged in I thought you mean the power source and thought if it meant any detrimental effects to the battery.
> 
> You're talking about the USB input and the Line-In plugged in at the same time. I've not tried it till right now. LineIn takes priority. Disconnecting the LineIn, then the USB kicks in.



Sorry, I meant to say both headphone outputs - if there is any issue with having 2 headphones or something else plugged in at the same time.


----------



## SDBiotek

wanderingnomad said:


> Sorry, I meant to say both headphone outputs - if there is any issue with having 2 headphones or something else plugged in at the same time.[/QUOTE
> 
> No point is hooking up your source to the WA8, then using a headphone out to powered speakers...just hook up your source directly to the powered speakers input. Also, you're only meant to use one of the headphone outputs of the WA8 at a time. Even if it can drive both outputs at the same time, it means you would still have sound from the headphones, even if you're not using them.


----------



## wanderingnomad

Thanks, I was using the WA8 more like a preamp to the powered speakers.


----------



## AnakChan

Sorry this took awhile. So when you have both 3.5mm and 6.3mm outputs plugged in, audio will come out from both sockets. I personally wouldn't recommend it even if you're using one or the other mutually exclusively.


----------



## Alexcao87

Really love the clearity sound and wide soundstage of Wa8, so i wonder do have any else tube help increase the power output for Wa8? Cause i think 120mw for 300ohm is not enough for hd800s


----------



## AnakChan

Alexcao87 said:


> Really love the clearity sound and wide soundstage of Wa8, so i wonder do have any else tube help increase the power output for Wa8? Cause i think 120mw for 300ohm is not enough for hd800s


+1!! Excellent question!

If anyone know about this too, I would love to hear about it! It looks like driver tube's blown. Whilst the WA8 works with 2 tube mode, it's not enough to drive most of my headphones sufficiently. Whilst I can order a replacement tube from Woo Audio directly, I've been stumped with a very simple "need to use PayPal for shipping", and I'm still anti PayPal minimizing my usage as much as possible. So that's held me back in ordering my driver tube for the moment.

However if there's a way to increase power output meanwhile and fix my driver tube issue, then I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## meomap

AnakChan said:


> +1!! Excellent question!
> 
> If anyone know about this too, I would love to hear about it! It looks like driver tube's blown. Whilst the WA8 works with 2 tube mode, it's not enough to drive most of my headphones sufficiently. Whilst I can order a replacement tube from Woo Audio directly, I've been stumped with a very simple "need to use PayPal for shipping", and I'm still anti PayPal minimizing my usage as much as possible. So that's held me back in ordering my driver tube for the moment.
> 
> However if there's a way to increase power output meanwhile and fix my driver tube issue, then I'm open to suggestions.


It's called Magic Wand.


----------



## Peti

I have swapped the solo tube to a Sylvania 6021 initial 3 mica black plate, D-getter from 1956. It was 700$ but it made a major difference, like a jaw-dropping one. I've had a pair o HD800  and I rarely went above 5 on the volume knob.


----------



## AnakChan

Peti said:


> I have swapped the solo tube to a Sylvania 6021 initial 3 mica black plate, D-getter from 1956. It was 700$ but it made a major difference, like a jaw-dropping one. I've had a pair o HD800  and I rarely went above 5 on the volume knob.


Thanks for sharing. Any info, links, pix? I was googling and I don't see any 1956 6021 tubes that cost so much!

Any side effects? e.g. being more microphonic, hiss, etc? Or is it just only-positive-results upgrade?


----------



## Peti

I got it from the yahoo japan bidding site.

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t662841330

They have soldered the pcb on the tube so I just had to roll it in. And it is all positive. Wider, deeper soundstage, more detail and some more quality warmth and bass, but not overblown. I bought the tube blind, but I'm anything but disappointed. It gets me close to the DNA Stratus I used to won.

Are you in Japan Anakchan?


----------



## AnakChan

Peti said:


> I got it from the yahoo japan bidding site.
> 
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t662841330
> 
> ...


Oh I've seen them! I didn't go for them cos I thought the prices were crazy . I was living in Japan for 19.5 yrs until July this year when I moved back to my home country. But I do still check out Yahoo Auctions every other day.


----------



## gc335

Has anyone compared the WA8 to the WA11?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

gc335 said:


> Has anyone compared the WA8 to the WA11?



WA8 eclipse have a warmer sound than WA11 topaz. 

WA11 is more powerful than WA8 eclipse for driving power demanding headphones such as ABYSS Diana, HiFiMan Susvara, Audeze LCD-4, etc.


----------



## gc335

HiFiGuy528 said:


> WA8 eclipse have a warmer sound than WA11 topaz.
> 
> WA11 is more powerful than WA8 eclipse for driving power demanding headphones such as ABYSS Diana, HiFiMan Susvara, Audeze LCD-4, etc.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Peti

Well, it was mentioned in Jude's review of the Eclipse that it can play back DSD128 (DoP). In my case I still can't play back double dsd but DSD64 works just fine. JRiver 24 I use on my Win10 laptop. I am still curious if others can make their Eclipse to handle double DSD? I have a couple of such releases and I want to play them back but I got an error messages from JRiver.


----------



## Peti

It seems like progress is never ending. There's always room to improve. I only wonder if due to the 12AU7 the official power rating would go up significantly? The more wattage the better for my HD800.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Peti said:


> Well, it was mentioned in Jude's review of the Eclipse that it can play back DSD128 (DoP). In my case I still can't play back double dsd but DSD64 works just fine. JRiver 24 I use on my Win10 laptop. I am still curious if others can make their Eclipse to handle double DSD? I have a couple of such releases and I want to play them back but I got an error messages from JRiver.



Try Roon player. It is what we use.


----------



## Peti

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Try Roon player. It is what we use.



It is the only way to play back DSD128 in DoP? I have zero exposure to streaming and stuff, I only have a cd player and a laptop as a source with JRiver. Is there any other media players I should choose?


----------



## mikaell

Peti said:


> It is the only way to play back DSD128 in DoP? I have zero exposure to streaming and stuff, I only have a cd player and a laptop as a source with JRiver. Is there any other media players I should choose?


You could try Audirvana, they offer a 30 day trial and unlike Roon it's not subscription based.


----------



## Peti

Well, thanks for the tip. In my case out of the JRiver, Foobar and HQPlayers, only the latter can play back DSD128 materials when the WA8 is connected. So as far as I'm concerned, problem solved, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Blommen

Guys, I love my WA8 and i use it both for ciems, ZMF Eikons and as a preamp into a very expensive power amp and speaker. BUT the dac hasn't been working for quite a while, actually I only got to use it twice (bought the unit used). Is there any way to fix this that doesnt involve sending it all the way to the US? (I'm located in EU)


----------



## mikaell

Blommen said:


> Guys, I love my WA8 and i use it both for ciems, ZMF Eikons and as a preamp into a very expensive power amp and speaker. BUT the dac hasn't been working for quite a while, actually I only got to use it twice (bought the unit used). Is there any way to fix this that doesnt involve sending it all the way to the US? (I'm located in EU)


I used to read quite a few complaints about this - have you contacted woo?


----------



## Pictograms

mikaell said:


> I used to read quite a few complaints about this - have you contacted woo?


I think there was some mention of this in the other WA8 thread, but I don’t remember ever seeing any one mentioning what the problem was


----------



## mikaell

When looking into buying the WA8 this was the one main thing that came up as a potential problem. Mine is working fine and is almost 2 years old. I would take the issue to Woo directly, you'll likely have to send it in for repair.


----------



## Blommen

mikaell said:


> When looking into buying the WA8 this was the one main thing that came up as a potential problem. Mine is working fine and is almost 2 years old. I would take the issue to Woo directly, you'll likely have to send it in for repair.



I have not contacted them yet, but I think you're right in that I'll have to send it in...


----------



## endre83

ahossam said:


> Thanks for the answers. I am looking for transpotable DAC/AMP for using with ZMF Verite and my choice is between Hugo2 or WA8.


Which one did you get?


----------



## b0ssMax

Blommen said:


> I have not contacted them yet, but I think you're right in that I'll have to send it in...



I too have issues with the dac, tested them on windows 10 and mac os, but no dice. Unfortunately i’m overseas and shipping is horrible for me. Please share if it gets resolved. Good luck!


----------



## endre83

Is anyone here with experience to drive ZMF headphones, OR can compare the WA8 with the performance of the Hugo 2 with dynamic headphones? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mikaell (Jun 26, 2020)

endre83 said:


> Is anyone here with experience to drive ZMF headphones, OR can compare the WA8 with the performance of the Hugo 2 with dynamic headphones?
> Thanks in advance


Hi! I've tried the HD800S with the Hugo 2, Hugo TT and I own the WA8.
Simply put, the Hugo and WA8 don't compare. I liked nothing about the Hugo 2. Not the sound, not the look, not the controls. I think it's overhyped.
And this is not Hugo bashing - I Love the Hugo TT. I just think the Hugo is not up to the price and hype, whereas the WA8 was a total and very good surprise.

Having said that, there's quite a difference in sound between solid state and tube so make sure you like the general "styling" of the sound.

And If you do prefer a Chord, make sure you compare the Hugo 2 with some of their higher tier offerings only to have as a reference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pictograms (Jun 27, 2020)

endre83 said:


> Is anyone here with experience to drive ZMF headphones, OR can compare the WA8 with the performance of the Hugo 2 with dynamic headphones?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Probably not that helpful, but I used to think the Cayin HA-1A was my favourite amp for the Eikon but I like the WA8 more in everyway. The only issue I could see is power, but I have never needed to go above 3 on the WA8 with dynamics.
I don’t have the Eikon anymore but I have the TH900 and the Cascades if you have experience with them.

Ive never owned the Hugo but seems to me of detail is your main goal that might be a better bet.


----------



## Wayne999

It's the perfect partner for FW10000, lol


----------



## elisiX

endre83 said:


> Is anyone here with experience to drive ZMF headphones, OR can compare the WA8 with the performance of the Hugo 2 with dynamic headphones?
> 
> Thanks in advance





mikaell said:


> Hi! I've tried the HD800S with the Hugo 2, Hugo TT and I own the WA8.
> Simply put, the Hugo and WA8 don't compare. I liked nothing about the Hugo 2. Not the sound, not the look, not the controls. I think it's overhyped.
> And this is not Hugo bashing - I Love the Hugo TT. I just think the Hugo is not up to the price and hype, whereas the WA8 was a total and very good surprise.
> 
> ...



I just posted this in the Stellia thread, though I think it is relevant to the above.

_Spent some time this afternoon testing the Stellia between the Hugo 2, Woo Audio WA8 and iFi Micro BL. In short, they were all amazing but my take is that they perform in line with their respective price point. In Australia that is $3800, $2800 and $800 respectively. Having tested most other portable/transportable options at these price points, I’d say that these 3 are the only real contenders._

_Hugo remains a standout to me. Clean, clear dynamic sound with filters to roll off the slightest of peaks as needed. Easily the most dynamic here and appropriate for office use for me._
_WA8 was a surprise and fits perfectly in the middle. The warmth of the tubes and slightly less capable DAC lose a little detail to the Hugo. I actually think this would be a really nice evening option for hotel stays for work and so forth._
_In a perfect world I’d likely buy both for different times, though they’re quite pricey to say the least._

_iFi Micro BL represents incredible value for money, as does the HipDAC I owned prior. Whatever issue I had last time I tested this was gone. Loads of power, dynamic punchy sound. Bass + bloats bass a bit more than I’d like, though it is track dependent. Generally this device just makes you smile and it’s one of the most fun devices here. The sound however is a little more commercial than the others, which I think would appeal to the widest audience._
_Most of my listening is at work during the day, so the Stellia / Hugo 2 combo works best for me. If I come across some extra funds however, WA8 would be a welcome addition. Those on a tighter budget shouldn’t hesitate on the iFi Micro BL though.

All fantastic devices, but my overall vote goes to the Hugo 2._


----------



## jamington2004

Just picked up one of these bad boys for my Tia Fourte. Never tried tubes so was initially taken a back by the different presentation, finding it a bit too warm / bassy / wooly after a few tracks especially on bass heavy music. 3 tube mode was a definite no no (I prefer a flat response usually). Switching back to Qudelix 5k seemed like a breath of fresh air - so light and airy by comparison.

Then I had a proper listening session for an hour last night (2 tubes) and especially on stuff like Radiohead / Placebo / The Yeah Yeah Yeahs I realised what all the tube fuss was about  Then back to some Psy trance and hip hop now I was used the sound a bit and wow wow wow 

Annoying about the pop when switching off - is there a fix for that? I bought used btw

Also is it ok to lock back in case while hot? Annoying to have to leave it out before putting away otherwise 

Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

Welcome to the world of tubes. It’s definitely a taste once acquired, is addictive (esp when tube rolling). Not all tube amps sound so “ tubey” but the WA8 definitely leans toward the more “tubey” side.

The pop is normal on the WA8 unfortunately, esp when switching between DSD & FLAC too. Also don’t change between two tube & three tube mode without switching off the WA8. Whilst I’ve not had any problems accidentally doing so, the recommended procedure is to switch off the WA8, then switching.


----------



## jamington2004 (Aug 12, 2020)

Looking forward to my next session already  Although I also thoroughly enjoyed a quick walk before work with the Qudelix - it’s really impressive for something so small!

Any thoughts on locking it in the Peli case when hot?

Also I assume the batter is super clever and I can do what I want with charging / letting it run out completely / playing while charging etc?

And is the batter totally full as soon as final light is red? It seemed super quick to get to full charge from dead??

Thanks to anyone who knows


----------



## jamington2004 (Aug 18, 2020)

Just read a manual I found online - it says to always disconnect the charger when the battery is fully charged.

Not very convenient meaning you can’t leave to charge overnight! And not very clever compared the Hugo 2 charging where you could do what you wanted without being bad for the battery


----------



## jamington2004

Spoke to Woo and it’s not a problem to leave plugged in once charged as it disconnects the power when the light on the brick goes green. 

In case it’s of interest for others


----------



## stringgz301

I picked up a WA8 a couple weeks ago to use at the office. My initial impressions are very positive. I'm mainly listening through my UE 18+ CSX iem's.  With the stock tubes (the delivered driver tube in mine is a Thomson) I find the imaging is very good, detail retrieval strong, and overall quite pleasant. I do find that vocals in the middle of the soundstage have a slight veil, vs ones that are to the side.  I also got the Sylvania 6BF7 upgrade driver tube and enjoy this configuration a bit better, with vocals really blooming, the bass being a bit deeper, and that center veil disappearing. Overall I find the soundstage to be quite wide but not very deep which can sometimes lead to some congestion in the middle of the soundstage with complex multi-instrument music.  It is really well suited to acoustic, bluegrass, and jazz.

I also tried the WA8 with my Audeze LCD2's. I usually use these in my main rig (Benchmark 2 Dac -> Leben CS300 -> LCD2) where the LCD2 + Leben combo is magic, especially with the right tubes. With the WA8 I definitely enjoyed the LCD2's, although the soundstage isn't as big as with the Leben and overall the control and impact, especially in the bass, isn't at the same level. The WA8 has no problem driving the LCD2's, with a comfortable volume around 5.

Overall I think the WA8 is a great option for people who need some portability and a smaller footprint. The Sylvania driver is definitely worth it if you vocals are at the top of your list.


----------



## crazyhank

stringgz301 said:


> I picked up a WA8 a couple weeks ago to use at the office. My initial impressions are very positive. I'm mainly listening through my UE 18+ CSX iem's.  With the stock tubes (the delivered driver tube in mine is a Thomson) I find the imaging is very good, detail retrieval strong, and overall quite pleasant. I do find that vocals in the middle of the soundstage have a slight veil, vs ones that are to the side.  I also got the Sylvania 6BF7 upgrade driver tube and enjoy this configuration a bit better, with vocals really blooming, the bass being a bit deeper, and that center veil disappearing. Overall I find the soundstage to be quite wide but not very deep which can sometimes lead to some congestion in the middle of the soundstage with complex multi-instrument music.  It is really well suited to acoustic, bluegrass, and jazz.
> 
> I also tried the WA8 with my Audeze LCD2's. I usually use these in my main rig (Benchmark 2 Dac -> Leben CS300 -> LCD2) where the LCD2 + Leben combo is magic, especially with the right tubes. With the WA8 I definitely enjoyed the LCD2's, although the soundstage isn't as big as with the Leben and overall the control and impact, especially in the bass, isn't at the same level. The WA8 has no problem driving the LCD2's, with a comfortable volume around 5.
> 
> Overall I think the WA8 is a great option for people who need some portability and a smaller footprint. The Sylvania driver is definitely worth it if you vocals are at the top of your list.


Hi there, I just bought the WA8! How did you swap the tubes? Did it require soldering? Or do they sell pre-made with the circuit board? Thank you!


----------



## stringgz301

They sell them pre-soldered onto a swappable pcb on their website.


----------



## blackgreen15

At one point in time, a boombox was portable.  This works for my use case which is 'unable to sit still long enough' and wandering around the house.  Not that you couldn't take this out on a nice day.  Final Audio 8000pro and LCD I4's.


----------



## AnakChan

Nice, a few of us used the OmniCharge too :-

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv.801369/page-27#post-13354348


----------



## blackgreen15

This is where I heard about it, to be sure!  It wasn't until I knew there was something with that potential for play-time upgrade that I was willing to pull the trigger.  The 5 vanishing lights would have been a constant obsession, otherwise.


----------



## Ike1985 (Nov 3, 2020)

Can you guys recommend some good cables for Wa8, need:

Usb A to B
3.5 to 3.5
Usb c to b

I heard wireworld are good cables.


----------



## Ike1985

is the WA8 working with the omnicharge these days?


----------



## Ike1985

I'm looking at this one, seems robust.  What do you think

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XHKVQ3V/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_fabc_XWBPFbYR6EAQ8


----------



## emilsoft (Nov 7, 2020)

b0ssMax said:


> I too have issues with the dac, tested them on windows 10 and mac os, but no dice. Unfortunately i’m overseas and shipping is horrible for me. Please share if it gets resolved. Good luck!



Did you get the issue resolved ? I also need to send mine in - it will be costly. Reading about so many dac failures here makes me think this is a manufacturing flaw - I wish Woo would do the right thing here even if we are out of warranty.. I don't want to have to be sending in my WA8 every 1-2  years for repairs. It certainly hasn't helped with my confidence for the brand.


----------



## jamington2004

Hi bought a used Woo WA8 a couple of weeks back and a few hours listening in and my iPhone suddenly stopped recognising it. Tried a new cable assuming it was that - same.

Tried plugging into a laptop - device not recognised. Can’t find anywhere online about downloading special drivers so not looking very promising! 

Any ideas anyone? If something on the DAC is knackered is it fixable by a decent electronics engineer? 

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## AnakChan

If it's truly a faulty DAC, then I think your best bet is actually having it fixed by Woo Audio themselves. Did you talk to the former owner if he/she had encountered any intermittent issues with the DAC before?


----------



## jamington2004

Thanks - sounds very expensive with shipping to and from UK to US plus whatever costs . Waiting to hear back from owner they bought direct from Woo but not sure if in warrantee


----------



## b0ssMax

Sorry, didn’t see this before. I contacted woo audio and they responded that i need to send it back. Unfortunately, i’m overseas and shipping is expensive so i never got to it. I‘m still hoping i can get it fixed but for the meantime, i;ve been using it as an amp only. 

In the other thread i think there was 1 or 2 other member/s that had a similar issue.



emilsoft said:


> Did you get the issue resolved ? I also need to send mine in - it will be costly. Reading about so many dac failures here makes me think this is a manufacturing flaw - I wish Woo would do the right thing here even if we are out of warranty.. I don't want to have to be sending in my WA8 every 1-2  years for repairs. It certainly hasn't helped with my confidence for the brand.


----------



## jamington2004

I contacted Woo and they were extremely helpful, and recognising the original owner as a good customer, even out of warrantee they have offered to fix FOC!
Just cost me £30 to send back via UPS.....


----------



## emilsoft

jamington2004 said:


> I contacted Woo and they were extremely helpful, and recognising the original owner as a good customer, even out of warrantee they have offered to fix FOC!
> Just cost me £30 to send back via UPS.....



That’s lucky - I unfortunately had different experience 
->> 
We can inspect your WA8. The cost for the out of warranty inspection/repair is $80 + any repairs + return shipping

So it might cost a fortune to repair what’s seems to be a model fault (seeing as same problem is happening quite a bit here)

I’ve decided to stay put and just use it with line in. It’s unfortunate as before I was eyeing to purchase another Woo amp but I don’t have the confidence now as soon as I’m out of warranty there could be significant costs - 1 year warranty for such expensive products is not great. Chord offer 3 years for the dacs and Sennheiser 2 for their HD800s.


----------



## b0ssMax

i got the same response on the cost, and i’m using it as an amp only also. I did like the dac + amp sound of the WA8. Oh well.


----------



## emilsoft (Jan 31, 2021)

b0ssMax said:


> i got the same response on the cost, and i’m using it as an amp only also. I did like the dac + amp sound of the WA8. Oh well.



This is not good. I will reach out to them again, I think there should be some goodwill shown here from them considering it's the same problem so many are having. Under 2 year longevity for a $1700 kit is not acceptable.

If Woo will prove to be unhelpful I will open it up and see if I can make some sense, maybe it's a burnt out cap or something simple.


----------



## jamington2004

They said they replaced the USB controller on mine whatever that is


----------



## b0ssMax

jamington2004 said:


> They said they replaced the USB controller on mine whatever that is



was yours still within the warranty period or past that already? Just trying to understand the difference in their treatment of the same issue.

thanks.


----------



## AnakChan

b0ssMax said:


> jamington2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted Woo and they were extremely helpful, and recognising the original owner as a good customer, even out of warrantee they have offered to fix FOC!
> ...


As he mentioned on a previous page, it was out of warranty. Not having talked to Woo Audio, I’m speculating that the key is as highlighted above. i.e. In further projecting that speculation, I think what Woo is implying that if an amp changes hands too often and they can’t track then they would have a standard inspection fee + costs as they don‘t know how well/badly the amp was treated throughout various ownerships.

What @jamington2004 had seems like a special case that that the ownership of the amp can be tracked down to the original owner, who is known (to Woo?) to be a good customer. I guess that means that Woo is somewhat more assured that the amp is unlikely to have been opened up, fiddled with internally or modified.

I think an inspection fee for an amp out of warranty is rather common - not only just for amps but even general products, no? I know if I drop my car off for a check by my local garage, they’ll charge me for an inspection fee.


----------



## 04gto

I was seriously hunting for a used one of these before. I mean like a bloodhound. Prepared to pay +/- $1200. But then I read this thread and a few other first hand accounts of the overall quality (or lack of) on these. Seems like they have at least a 50% chance of taking a crap shortly after the warranty expires. Too bad, such a cool DAC/AMP. But even if the warranty was longer, I wouldn’t even buy a new one. Not with the very poor owner satisfaction that I have heard or read. Maybe if they extend the warranty to 3 years, I would buy a new one. Or buy a used one for +\- $700-800. Soooo much want, just not a smart buy. What seems more troubling is that Woo Audio does not seem to show up on any of these discussions and do any damage control or reputation loss mitigation.


----------



## emilsoft (Feb 6, 2021)

AnakChan said:


> As he mentioned on a previous page, it was out of warranty. Not having talked to Woo Audio, I’m speculating that the key is as highlighted above. i.e. In further projecting that speculation, I think what Woo is implying that if an amp changes hands too often and they can’t track then they would have a standard inspection fee + costs as they don‘t know how well/badly the amp was treated throughout various ownerships.
> 
> What @jamington2004 had seems like a special case that that the ownership of the amp can be tracked down to the original owner, who is known (to Woo?) to be a good customer. I guess that means that Woo is somewhat more assured that the amp is unlikely to have been opened up, fiddled with internally or modified.
> 
> I think an inspection fee for an amp out of warranty is rather common - not only just for amps but even general products, no? I know if I drop my car off for a check by my local garage, they’ll charge me for an inspection fee.



Under normal circumstance inspection fee is fine, but if it's a common problem appearing in many devices then it shouldn't be the case. When a car production issue happens down the line for many cars, the manufacturer makes a recall to fix the issue for free.

Admittedly the WA8 is not a car, but it's an expensive luxury device and customer service expectation should be high


----------



## emilsoft

04gto said:


> I was seriously hunting for a used one of these before. I mean like a bloodhound. Prepared to pay +/- $1200. But then I read this thread and a few other first hand accounts of the overall quality (or lack of) on these. Seems like they have at least a 50% chance of taking a crap shortly after the warranty expires. Too bad, such a cool DAC/AMP. But even if the warranty was longer, I wouldn’t even buy a new one. Not with the very poor owner satisfaction that I have heard or read. Maybe if they extend the warranty to 3 years, I would buy a new one. Or buy a used one for +\- $700-800. Soooo much want, just not a smart buy. What seems more troubling is that Woo Audio does not seem to show up on any of these discussions and do any damage control or reputation loss mitigation.



It's the best sounding amp i've heard in my life, desktop or not. It even bests (for me) Woo's own higher range full desktop amps - it has a sweet but also muscular/fast dynamic sound which sits very nicely with hps like HD800S. I don't know what to tell ya - if you get it direct from Woo maybe they will extend repairs for USB related probs, i think they are aware by now it's not a one off deal.


----------



## AnakChan

emilsoft said:


> Under normal circumstance inspection fee is fine, but if it's a common problem appearing in many devices then it shouldn't be the case. When a car production issue happens down the line for many cars, the manufacturer makes a recall to fix the issue for free.
> 
> Admittedly the WA8 is not a car, but it's an expensive luxury device and customer service expectation should be high


Is it a common problem? I have to say I haven't seen the stats (nor have I bothered to ask Woo, and if I did I don't think they'd tell me anyway). But in general I tend to err on the side of caution of generalising whether a problem is common or not 'cos usually product owners with issues would post, those that don't hardly ever. So naturally we'll tend to read more about issues than satisfied owners.

Note I'm not saying there's no problem - naturally these current owners have experienced issues but :-
1) not knowing the stats of issues vs total sales,I think it's difficult to conclude it's a "common" problem
2) without knowing the history of a particular unit, it's difficult to know for sure if the cause is design or historical misuse

Maybe you can ask Woo in your next correspondence with them to ask what were the causes of the other WA8 USB issues they had repaired - in no particular order :-
- was it user misuse?
- was it design?
- was it choice of components with higher sensitivity to connectivity that's not completely within specs?

As a comparison, I didn't have any USB issues with my WA8. I did have a PSU related issue instead.

All I'm asking for is a have a more open mind that it may not necessarily a common issue.


----------



## emilsoft

AnakChan said:


> Is it a common problem? I have to say I haven't seen the stats (nor have I bothered to ask Woo, and if I did I don't think they'd tell me anyway). But in general I tend to err on the side of caution of generalising whether a problem is common or not 'cos usually product owners with issues would post, those that don't hardly ever. So naturally we'll tend to read more about issues than satisfied owners.
> 
> Note I'm not saying there's no problem - naturally these current owners have experienced issues but :-
> 1) not knowing the stats of issues vs total sales,I think it's difficult to conclude it's a "common" problem
> ...



Based on the number of users who've reported the same issue I'm inclined to think it's a more common problem than it should be. I wish it wasn't the case. I doubt this many reports have misused the amp, I for one have babied it like a bar of gold only using it within normal parameters, temperatures and high quality sources. I've communicated with Woo, i leave it up to them if they want to announce if it's a model related issue. Perhaps it's just very delicate and the temperatures it works at (which can be quite high due to it's small chassis) might just be too much over prolonged period of time for the components.


----------



## Maru10

Hello everyone, 

anyone of WA8 users finds the dac section prone to electrical interference? When I feed the dac section out of USB port of my notebook, I hear slight pop every few seconds. I have no problem using it as standalone amplifier though (loving it feeding MESTs in combination with the Hiby r5s as dac). Is this a common problem?


----------



## SDBiotek

Maru10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> anyone of WA8 users finds the dac section prone to electrical interference? When I feed the dac section out of USB port of my notebook, I hear slight pop every few seconds. I have no problem using it as standalone amplifier though (loving it feeding MESTs in combination with the Hiby r5s as dac). Is this a common problem?


That's a common occurence with lots of DACs, not just the Woo. It's more noticeable with some computers than others. Sometimes using a different USB port or plugging in the laptop (not running on battery alone) can help.


----------



## Maru10

SDBiotek said:


> That's a common occurence with lots of DACs, not just the Woo. It's more noticeable with some computers than others. Sometimes using a different USB port or plugging in the laptop (not running on battery alone) can help.


Thanks for a reply. I have number of dacs which I can run from the laptop, yet Wa8 is the only picking the interference. Thought that this might be a public secret noone talks about - I haven't found any notice about Eclipse being exceptionally voluntary to the USB noise.


----------



## Breguet

I used to own a gold WA8 for about 6 months. But I didn't use it often. I don't have much luck with it paring my HD600/800. Somehow I feel it's a little granular comparing to Chord Hugo/Hugo2


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi, if anyone wants to trade/sell the Woo audio wa8 please send me a PM. Thank you!


----------



## immortalsoul

Any of you guys tried the Cayin C9? I am really looking for an amp with tube flavor and these two are my candidates


----------



## b0ssMax

i’ve both, amp only using rme adi 2 dac feeding both amps then to the hd800 with my own sdr mod.

The wa8 is more tubey, liquid and thick.

The c9 on class a, tube, has the speed and punch of solid state, with the 3d imaging of tubes.

i choose one or the other depending on my mood. I do like the power amp mode of the c9 and the multiple options on tube vs solid state, class a vs class ab.


----------



## Joeyjoe26

Ive had a great experience with the build quality of woo stuff...  the wa8 being no exception. 

I’ve decided to keep the wa11 over the wa8 for the simple reason of having young kids who like to touch my stuff and with the wa8 heating up more than the wa11, my kid almost dropped it!

Will be posted on classifieds soon when I have the time, meanwhile, isn’t this gorgeous?


----------



## wormsdriver

I have the wa8. How does the wa11 stack up against the Wa8?


----------



## AnakChan

I'm giving a comparison right now, and between the two the WA8 seems to have a greater presence, more organic, and a warmer signature. With the WA8's presentation, vocals and instruments seem to "oil" its way around gently massaging and caressing your sonic senses. You feel immersed in this nice warm bath of music.

The WA11 sounds less involving by comparison a little more "plastic" metaphorically speaking. It has a flatter signature like a slab of steak slammed on the cutting board - more of a punch instead of a velveted gloved gentle caress.

But a lot depends on what you're listening to. For easy listening genres, WA8 takes the cake. However if for more rock, metal, synth the WA11's signature may get your S&M curiosity satisfied.

Signature, however is only one part of the equation. The WA11 has way more power than the WA8. I use the WA11 to drive the Hifiman Susvara. To me, that is the strength of the WA11.


----------



## kumar402

wormsdriver said:


> I have the wa8. How does the wa11 stack up against the Wa8?


Go with WA8 if you own ZMF or sennheiser


----------



## 532843

Christ, does (trans)portable hifi get any better than the wa8?  Here was me thinking that the ifi micro bl was as good as it gets, love it with the hd 800 s


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi guys,  I was really excited and interested in purchasing the Cayin C9 because of all the features that it comes with and the easy replaceable battery. I have the Woo Audio WA8 and today I had the chance to try the Cayin C9 and compare it with the WA8. Suffice to say that I am glad that I had the chance to try before buying it,  I almost did it but I am happy that I was patient and they didn't have it in stock because I am relieved now that I don't have to buy it. I like the sound of WA8 more, plus I have the Cayin n8. The sound of WA8 is grander than C9 and the bass goes deeper and the soundstage and instrument separation is better on WA8 even though it is a bit warmer than Cayin C9 in tube and class A mode. Both amps are transportable,  not portable with C9 having an advantage here because it is lighter. I hope this helps for those of you that are not yet decided what amp to buy. Cayin C9 is a great product but I just like the WA8 more,  plus I bought the upgrade tube for it and that enhances the sound even more


----------



## wormsdriver

immortalsoul said:


> Hi guys,  I was really excited and interested in purchasing the Cayin C9 because of all the features that it comes with and the easy replaceable battery. I have the Woo Audio WA8 and today I had the chance to try the Cayin C9 and compare it with the WA8. Suffice to say that I am glad that I had the chance to try before buying it,  I almost did it but I am happy that I was patient and they didn't have it in stock because I am relieved now that I don't have to buy it. I like the sound of WA8 more, plus I have the Cayin n8. The sound of WA8 is grander than C9 and the bass goes deeper and the soundstage and instrument separation is better on WA8 even though it is a bit warmer than Cayin C9 in tube and class A mode. Both amps are transportable,  not portable with C9 having an advantage here because it is lighter. I hope this helps for those of you that are not yet decided what amp to buy. Cayin C9 is a great product but I just like the WA8 more,  plus I bought the upgrade tube for it and that enhances the sound even more


What upgrade tube is that?


----------



## immortalsoul

https://wooaudio.com/tubes/wa8tubeskit
I bought the Sylvania tube. They have other choices as well


----------



## wormsdriver

immortalsoul said:


> https://wooaudio.com/tubes/wa8tubeskit
> I bought the Sylvania tube. They have other choices as well


Cool. I absolutely love the Wa8. It fits my needs perfectly. I've been using it for some months now and maybe it's time for a tweak just to change it up a bit.
Would you say the Silvania had a nice change to it? Sorry, not sure how to word that correctly. Lol


----------



## immortalsoul

The Sylvania add a bit more weight to the bass and a bigger soundstage


----------



## Jeffyue

immortalsoul said:


> https://wooaudio.com/tubes/wa8tubeskit
> I bought the Sylvania tube. They have other choices as well


I see there are 4 choice in the website.
Have you tried the other 3 types as well? Any reason for you to chose Sylvania over the others please?


----------



## immortalsoul

Jeffyue said:


> I see there are 4 choice in the website.
> Have you tried the other 3 types as well? Any reason for you to chose Sylvania over the others please?


I got the WA8 in a trade together with the upgrade tube. At first Sylvania was the only upgrade tube,  only recently they added the rest of the options. I only tried the Sylvania but I am curious about the other tubes


----------



## Joeyjoe26

I think the matching of headphones matter a lot as well

I loved my wa8 with dynamics but found it couldn’t power my planars. Wa11 while not having that tube magic could give e planars amazing slam


----------



## Joeyjoe26

Joeyjoe26 said:


> Ive had a great experience with the build quality of woo stuff...  the wa8 being no exception.
> 
> I’ve decided to keep the wa11 over the wa8 for the simple reason of having young kids who like to touch my stuff and with the wa8 heating up more than the wa11, my kid almost dropped it!
> 
> Will be posted on classifieds soon when I have the time, meanwhile, isn’t this gorgeous?



And my set is sold thanks for the queries


----------



## TDinCali

Hi,

I recently purchased the WA8 and been comparing it to my Chord HUGO2 with my Diana V2 and Arya. The combination of WA8 and Arya are definitely my favorite. Up until now I didn't think there was such a thing as synergy between products but after playing around with different combinations and also comparing it to my 1266TC with the Full X1 audio stack and trying the Diana V2 with the X1 audio stack, there's definitely combinations that seem to work better than others.

What suggestion would you give me for another headphone that would pair well with the WA8? I listen to '80 new wave/alternative, classic rock and electronic mainly. The Arya tonality with the WA8 is fantastic for me but I'd like a little more sub-bass and slam and perhaps a touch more "dynamics" (my lack of knowledge - prevents me from being more descriptive).

thanks in advance!


----------



## joshnor713

TDinCali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased the WA8 and been comparing it to my Chord HUGO2 with my Diana V2 and Arya. The combination of WA8 and Arya are definitely my favorite. Up until now I didn't think there was such a thing as synergy between products but after playing around with different combinations and also comparing it to my 1266TC with the Full X1 audio stack and trying the Diana V2 with the X1 audio stack, there's definitely combinations that seem to work better than others.
> 
> ...



How is it paired with the H2? Meaning, using the DAC section of the H2 with the amp section of the wa8?

I've been contemplating adding the wa8 to my H2, for more liveliness to my music. Just not sure if it's worth the cost.


----------



## TDinCali (Apr 20, 2021)

I haven't been able to get the Hugo2 into desktop mode (? is that what's it's called in order to bypass the amp section) . It says to press the x-phd button during power up but I'm doing something wrong. Need to watch some review to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Pictograms

TDinCali said:


> I haven't been able to get the Hugo2 into desktop mode (? is that what's it's called in order to bypass the amp section) . It says to press the x-phd button during power up but I'm doing something wrong. Need to watch some review to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


You can’t bypass the amp section of the Hugo, it just goes to a fixed volume. So if you wanna use it with the Woo you just plug them together and adjust the volume until you like it


----------



## HiFiGuy528

my favorite pairings with WA8 eclipse are:

- Diana v2

- Focal Utopia

- HD800S

- beyer T1 (1st gen)

- AKG K701

- Denon D7000


----------



## wormsdriver

I'm still loving the WA8, and it's been a godsend for my needs! I'm so glad I took the plunge and discovered it. I'm looking forward to one day buying the mullard tube for a different flavor!


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Anyone using the WA8 as a Roon endpoint connected to a Raspberry Pi running Ropieee?

Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

wormsdriver said:


> I'm still loving the WA8, and it's been a godsend for my needs! I'm so glad I took the plunge and discovered it. I'm looking forward to one day buying the mullard tube for a different flavor!



Did you ever upgrade to the mullard?


----------



## w0000t

Hi All - I just ordered a WA8 and am excited to try it out with my Diana Phi. Any other Diana Phi owners here? How has your listening experience been with the WA8 pairing?


----------



## Pictograms

w0000t said:


> Hi All - I just ordered a WA8 and am excited to try it out with my Diana Phi. Any other Diana Phi owners here? How has your listening experience been with the WA8 pairing?


I used to have a Diana phi with the WA8 and the pairing was among the best out of amps I tried.
But it does depend on the volume you listen, if you like super loud it may not be enough for you.


----------



## Joeyjoe26

w0000t said:


> Hi All - I just ordered a WA8 and am excited to try it out with my Diana Phi. Any other Diana Phi owners here? How has your listening experience been with the WA8 pairing?



Found the wa11 a better pairing 

Wa8 didn’t have enough power for the phi


----------



## Pictograms

Joeyjoe26 said:


> Found the wa11 a better pairing
> 
> Wa8 didn’t have enough power for the phi


I found the WA8 sounded better with Phi, but as you say had less power


----------



## w0000t (Oct 12, 2021)

My WA8 is on its way and I worry a bit about the volume - I hope it won't be too quiet.


----------



## Blommen

I have found that when I increase volume on my wa8, it's like it expands the soundstage in all directions, depth as well, rather than "getting in your face-loud". Difficult to describe...


----------



## Missha1981

Woo audio WA8 eclipse is ideal for any type of headphone with impedance no higher than 300 OM.  it has a completely black background even with very sensitive iem.  The body of the device heats up and the battery works on a full charge for 5-6 hours, the device is made very high quality and looks very beautiful especially in the evening when the lamp lights up


----------



## gazzington

HiFiGuy528 said:


> my favorite pairings with WA8 eclipse are:
> 
> - Diana v2
> 
> ...


I’m thinking of getting this amp/dac but also appreciate its been available for quite a long time. Will it continue to be supported for many years? I have a focal stellia. Anybody know if this is a good combo?


----------



## alavenue

I'm curious about the power of this unit. It's rated at 350mw so how can it power HE1000, Dianna and Arya optimally? Is there something I'm missing because those headphones usually run best with 1w at least and good current. (Im not experienced with tube amps tho)

I'm not denying that it can but just curious how it does it (about all the recommended pairing with not the easiest to drive headphones) because I'm considering selling my Cayin C9 for one of these to pair with HE1000V2, but the C9 has 2600mw into 32ohms.

Thanks


----------



## eskamobob1

alavenue said:


> I'm curious about the power of this unit. It's rated at 350mw so how can it power HE1000, Dianna and Arya optimally? Is there something I'm missing because those headphones usually run best with 1w at least and good current. (Im not experienced with tube amps tho)
> 
> I'm not denying that it can but just curious how it does it (about all the recommended pairing with not the easiest to drive headphones) because I'm considering selling my Cayin C9 for one of these to pair with HE1000V2, but the C9 has 2600mw into 32ohms.
> 
> Thanks



so there is absalutely more to power rating than just "sub 1W isnt enough" and the like. Examples of this are how power is measured (is it peak, sustained, at what distortion, etc) and what the behavior is as you push the current limits of the amp (do you get glacial slew, mega distortion, etc). That said, I did not feel the WA8 ran arya optimaly. Did it do well enough? Sure. It may have actually been my favorite portable arya experience over all (though do note I dont subjectively enjoy arya basically at all), but it was not displaying the full technical capabilities of arya nor the max bass impact/presence/extension. I didnt have the WA8 when I had DV2 so I cant comment there but I should be getting tracking on my DTC any day now so ill make sure to try that when it arrives


----------



## eskamobob1

To change topic a bit, has anyone tried modding the WA8 to put bigger batteries in? I get about 4 hours of on time (about whats advertised) but tbh its still an annoying short amount of time given that I tend to find the WA8 needs nearly an hour to sound its best in the first place.


----------



## AnakChan

Not seen any battery mods. The only "3rd party" tweaks I've seen are alternate tubes (aside from the official ones on Woo's webpage) on Yahoo Auction in Japan.

https://auctions.yahoo.co.jp/search...84&va=WA8&exflg=1&b=1&n=50&s1=featured&mode=2


----------



## eskamobob1

AnakChan said:


> Not seen any battery mods. The only "3rd party" tweaks I've seen are alternate tubes (aside from the official ones on Woo's webpage) on Yahoo Auction in Japan.
> 
> https://auctions.yahoo.co.jp/search...84&va=WA8&exflg=1&b=1&n=50&s1=featured&mode=2



Rofl. Exactly what I've seen as well. Sad it doesn't seem there's a way to fix the battery life


----------



## HiFiGuy528

eskamobob1 said:


> Rofl. Exactly what I've seen as well. Sad it doesn't seem there's a way to fix the battery life


WA8 can be used on AC power (included charger) or internal battery.


----------



## Nostoi

Is the WA8 available to buy through any EU distributor?

(cc @HiFiGuy528)


----------



## dadracer2

*Poland*​*MP3Store.pl*
Działdowska 12
01-184 Warsaw, Poland (Map)
Email: kontakt@mp3store.pl
Tel: +1 48222668052
Web: www.mp3store.pl

*Romania*​*AVstore.ro*
29, Strada General Atanasie Demostene
București 050503, Romania (Map)
Email: info@avstore.ro
Tel: +40 21 232-4077
Web: www.avstore.ro

These are the only ones I can see on the Woo audio site so hopefully they are correct. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Nostoi

dadracer2 said:


> *Poland*​*MP3Store.pl*
> Działdowska 12
> 01-184 Warsaw, Poland (Map)
> Email: kontakt@mp3store.pl
> ...


Thanks, I actually saw this after I posted here. Indeed, it's in stock in the Polish store. 

Following @HiFiHawaii808 reflections on the C9 thread, I think the WA8 could be a good alternative option for driving the ZMF VC, offering a warmer presentation than that of the C9. Plus, full-size tube sound in a transportable set-up - great if you're having to childproof your gear.


----------



## schugh

If anyone is interested, I will be posting mine on sale this week (it's the black version with an upgraded tube and leather case).
I've only had it for about three years and I bought it for use at work which is where I kept it most of the time.
But now the last couple of years working from home full time I've used it maybe for about 5 hours as I have other desktop amps in my home office space.
Going back will be hybrid maybe a couple of days a week in the office and I just don't see myself getting much use out of this amp.
My job also doesn't require any travelling etc.

I really struggled with this decision as I really do very much like this amp. It's quite wonderful.
But it's also quite expensive and it's hard to justify it just sitting here on my desk and not getting any use.

-- Sanjay


----------



## Nostoi

schugh said:


> If anyone is interested, I will be posting mine on sale this week (it's the black version with an upgraded tube and leather case).
> I've only had it for about three years and I bought it for use at work which is where I kept it most of the time.
> But now the last couple of years working from home full time I've used it maybe for about 5 hours as I have other desktop amps in my home office space.
> Going back will be hybrid maybe a couple of days a week in the office and I just don't see myself getting much use out of this amp.
> ...


Would have been interested, but just ordered one afresh....


----------



## HiFiGuy528

gazzington said:


> I’m thinking of getting this amp/dac but also appreciate its been available for quite a long time. Will it continue to be supported for many years? I have a focal stellia. Anybody know if this is a good combo?


We pride ourselves in making high-quality, great sounding products without any gimmicky features. There are no planned changes for WA8 eclipse. You can buy and enjoy with confidence.


----------



## schugh

gazzington said:


> I’m thinking of getting this amp/dac but also appreciate its been available for quite a long time. Will it continue to be supported for many years? I have a focal stellia. Anybody know if this is a good combo?



That's the combo I used in the office when I was in the office.
I'm not the type that can get into details about sound like so many experts here.
But for myself I thought the pairing sounds wonderful


----------



## Nostoi

Just received. Thanks to @HiFiGuy528 at Woo for the excellent service - ordered Friday, arrived in Vienna today. 

Impressions and comparison to C9 to follow....in the meantime:


----------



## Nostoi

Some impressions here on the WA8 and also WA8 vs C9, for those interested. 

1. The *build *of the WA8 is impressive. It's weighty, but a satisfying weight, and not overly cumbersome. Build quality is very good - the volume knob especially hits the spot. It is smooth but precise, with no channel imbalance whatsoever.  Battery life, not ideal but workable. 

2. For a tube amp, the WA8 has a *totally pitch black background*. I don't have any especially sensitive IEMs, but on my IE900 I can't hear any noise/fizz/waterfall whatsoever even turned up to 10. Nice. 

3. Onto *sound*. The first thing that surprised me is how good the internal DAC is. To be honest, I was expecting only to use the WA8 as an amp, anticipating the older ESS chip would be a bit of a throwaway. But I was totally wrong: it's well implemented, pairs beautifully with the amp stage, and easily acts as an all-in-one DAC/AMP combo without compromise. 

4. That said, I did a lot of experimenting with different sources on the WA8 and here's what I found:* line out* from N6ii on A02/E02 at first didn't sound compelling. Only the TT2 and WA8 had a good synergy. But then I tried the _pre-out_ on the A02 module and found it totally transformed this pairing. Whereas LO had a slightly diffused quality, on the PO with the WA8, it sounded tighter, with better dynamics, and more defined imaging/layering. It's easy enough to do a direct A/B comparison between the internal DAC and the A02 DAC here, because it just involves plugging into the LO on the WA8 while keeping the USB cable attached to another source and running the same track in unison. It's clear to me from this test that the A02 has a superior DAC to the WA8 when employed in PO mode. The WA8 is not necessarily a step-down when used on its own, but the A02 pairing offers a far more resolving presentation without taking away the tube tonality. 

5. Next surprise: the WA8 is not as soft/mellow as I anticipated. This is a welcome surprise.  I was expecting a mid-forward tuning with rolled off highs, and a rather flabby low end. In fact, the presentation is fairly balanced. Yes, there's an elevation in the bass, but it's neither flabby nor bloated: it's actually quite *tasteful*. The same is true of the highs; they're certainly smoother than on a SS amp, but there's still a good sense of air and sparkle without anything remotely fatiguing. 

6. More specifics: the strengths of WA8 are dynamics and a sense of space. Don't be confused by the size, this is a *big sounding amp*. I don't feel I'm listening to a (trans)portable amp with the WA8 - rather, I feel I'm listening to a desktop tube amp that's been shrunk. True, the WA8 is not a technical powerhouse in the way that Hugo 2 or TT2 is, but it offers a more satisfying and dare I say _addictive _presentation. 

7. In terms of *power output*, here too don't be confused by numbers: anything up to 300ohms can be driven with an abundance of headroom. HD800s/ZMF VC - piece of cake. Out of curiosity, I even tried my Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm - and somehow, they were driven tremendously well (even on classical music). I don't quite understand how the figures work, but the proof is in the listening, and in my own listening with a 600ohm pair of headphones, I seldom have to go beyond 7/10...I should also say, the DT990 pairs very well with the WA8 in terms of tonality. 

8. Some headphone pairings: 

(i). *HD800s*: everything I expected: a more fulsome timbre, with a rich and resonant bass, beautifully textured mids, and a smooth top end. None of the HD800's remarkable technical merits are softened - if anything they sound larger and more defined than before - but it's now presented with a more engaging timbre. Tracks that call for bass are now reproduced with far more gusto than on a SS set-up. Likewise, genres that previously sounded a bit flat on the HD800s now sound well-rounded and engaging. No, I won't be listening to Megadeth on this set-up, but genres like EDM and soundtracks involving well extended sub-bass (Hans Zimmer etc.) now sound convincing and weighty on the HD800s. 
(ii). *Kennerton Rognir Planar*: desert island combo. I have no complaints. Punchy, dynamic, huge sounding, technically and musically mesmerizing. Everything on this pairing from the harshest black metal to Steely Dan sounds outstanding. 
(iii). *ZMF VC: *This was an interesting pairing. At first, I thought the VC sounded rather congested with a slightly boxy mid section. That was on the veritie pads. After switching to BE2 pads, things opened up a lot and the tonality of the tubes seem to offer a more resonant and less dry pairing with the VC. I have a bit of an ambivalent relationship to the VC - I find on some genres (prog, jazz, fusion, soundtracks), they sound remarkable with a timbre that is unique, natural, and - forgive me - "organic." On other genres (metal esp), especially technically demanding ones, they sound lacklustre. On the WA8, I find the pairing works exceptionally well - it doesn't have the technical precision of the TT2, but it offers a more pleasing timbre instead. 
(iv). *Other headphones*: all the other headphones I tried on the WA8 sounded good, especially Meze Liric, but also the Audio-Technica WP900. I have to mention this latter in pairing in particular because it really sounded excellent. The slightly recessed mids on the WP900 gained more definition, while the somewhat fatiguing top end gained some smootheness. Very satisfying pairing, especially for rock/metal. 

9. Finally a comparison with *Cayin C9*. C9 is much faster, has a very impactful and highly energetic timbre.  It has excellent control and a great sense of resolve. More resolving, but also more fatiguing - potentially. The WA8 is more laid back in comparison, but not lazy or sluggish. On a technical front, WA8 isn't as precise or defined as C9. Imaging on C9 with E02 is truly staggering. But WA8 has a larger stage, and arguably a more "musical" presentation. They're both outstanding amps and compliment each other very well. 

In summary, oddly I feel the WA8 is a bit of a sleeper gem. It's been out since 2016 but easily competes in today's market, especially when paired with the A02 module in PO mode. Colour me impressed!


----------



## Peti

I've got hold an old Sylvania tube from 1956 and rolled it in...a WA8 on steroids. Gotta love this little powerhouse of sound.


----------



## Nostoi

Peti said:


> I've got hold an old Sylvania tube from 1956 and rolled it in...a WA8 on steroids. Gotta love this little powerhouse of sound.


Look forward to tube rolling on this bad boy. 

Do the Sylvania tubes offer a different tonality?


----------



## joshnor713

Nostoi said:


> Some impressions here on the WA8 and also WA8 vs C9, for those interested.
> 
> 1. The *build *of the WA8 is impressive. It's weighty, but a satisfying weight, and not overly cumbersome. Build quality is very good - the volume knob especially hits the spot. It is smooth but precise, with no channel imbalance whatsoever.  Battery life, not ideal but workable.
> 
> ...


Wow, this was great. Thanks for your detailed impressions.

I've been eyeing this guy for a while, but the price has always held me back. And they don't come by the classifieds often. Maybe someday!


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> Wow, this was great. Thanks for your detailed impressions.
> 
> I've been eyeing this guy for a while, but the price has always held me back. And they don't come by the classifieds often. Maybe someday!


Glad it was helpful. 

There is one on classified right now, in a fetching gold finish - check it out here.


----------



## joshnor713

Nostoi said:


> Glad it was helpful.
> 
> There is one on classified right now, in a fetching gold finish - check it out here.


Thanks, but gold ain't my cup of tea. The tube glow looks amazing with the black model. It ain't all about the sound!


----------



## Nostoi

joshnor713 said:


> Thanks, but gold ain't my cup of tea. The tube glow looks amazing with the black model. It ain't all about the sound!


Have to agree - gold doesn't do it for me, too...! And yes tube glow against black models improves sound 😉


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@Nostoi thank you for the review and pics. Happy to hear you're enjoying the sound so far. It will improve as the tubes and amplifier break-in.

When the time comes to upgrade the tube, I am using and recommend the CV3986 [Mullard].

We recommend powering OFF any audio equipment before making changes to the connections. The act of "hot swapping" can short out components. We made a short video in our FAQ Series on this topic.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> When the time comes to upgrade the tube, I am using and recommend the CV3986 [Mullard].


Mike, is it possible to buy the little adapter PCB from Woo Audio, and solder my own CV3986 tube?


----------



## Zachik

Zachik said:


> Mike, is it possible to buy the little adapter PCB from Woo Audio, and solder my own CV3986 tube?


Mike? @HiFiGuy528


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Zachik said:


> Mike? @HiFiGuy528



I can spare you the trouble.

The answer is no. 

I emailed customer support a while ago. they claim to solder the tubes to the PCB is a "highly complicated" process. They sent me a link to a video on how the tube is mounted to the PCB. It isn't complicated. It also isn't exactly DIY for novices. 

Personally, I don't have a desire to do it myself, but would like the option to have a skilled electronics tech do the soldering. I have about 60 driver tubes and 10 mullard 6021s. Yeah, overkill maybe, but these are all NOS tubes and never will be made again.


----------



## miuywu

Love the novelty!


----------



## AnakChan

There's a chap in Japan's Yahoo Auction that has a variety of tubes for the WA8 that's all ready for plug 'n play. I think it goes without saying that try at your own risk and I'm guessing that if anything goes wrong with your WA8, don't expect any warranty to be honoured in this case.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

AnakChan said:


> There's a chap in Japan's Yahoo Auction that has a variety of tubes for the WA8 that's all ready for plug 'n play. I think it goes without saying that try at your own risk and I'm guessing that if anything goes wrong with your WA8, don't expect any warranty to be honoured in this case.





AnakChan said:


> There's a chap in Japan's Yahoo Auction that has a variety of tubes for the WA8 that's all ready for plug 'n play. I think it goes without saying that try at your own risk and I'm guessing that if anything goes wrong with your WA8, don't expect any warranty to be honoured in this case.


I’d like to know where he got the PCBs. You need to give serial #s to get replacement driver tubes. 

I’m more concerned about post warranty. Woo customer service feels $360 for $20-30 pair of tubes a “good value”. I can’t understand why they allow tube rolling in  every other amp. ALO had a custom PCB too for the continental dual mono and sold it specifically to allow tube rolling. 

The tubes Woo sell are still NOS. As long as the Japanese guy tests the tubes, the chance of damaging the amp should be the same. 

Oh well, rant over.


----------



## Peti

Yup, I got the last Sylvania tube he had from 1956. No complaints here so far.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

I just acquired a WA8 today and it is really phenomenal. I really wished I could have bought this earlier...


----------



## DanielListening

PortableAudioLover said:


> I just acquired a WA8 today and it is really phenomenal. I really wished I could have bought this earlier...



Mine should be arriving tomorrow. I am looking forward to it. 

Any impressions to share?


----------



## DanielListening

My WA8 has arrived. I will wait to give any real impressions but what I can say is I know that I have no regrets. It is exactly what I wanted. 

Sounds amazing. The build quality is phenomenal, truly brilliant. Definitely a tube amplifier, the cymbals sounds so good.


----------



## miuywu

Sounds a bit sharp with my diana v2. Also warm on the mid - low end. Overall pleasant to use and just powerful enough. Not super detailed but very decent. Comparable to a mid range stack around $1100. The standout to me is the amp power, aesthetic, novelty and convenient transportability.


----------



## justanut

Too pretty


----------



## amham

I've had mine since it was released.  In my 60+ years of "audiophile nervosa", I never been more pleased with an audio device and I've had some very expensive, highly regarded stuff (mostly sold).  Yes, it is a bit soft and bloomy but that rich HOLOGRAPHIC sound is absolutely mesmerizing.  No dry, overly detailed, flat/bland (yes, "balanced") sound for me...just that deep 3 DIMENTIONAL tube magic, in spades!  And the DAC is more than adequate and perfectly matched.  I can't listen to my other desktop Woo's with the Benchmark, Sony, Chord, Marantz, etc. without returning to the WA8 and wondering why not get rid of the others!  Of course, YMMV...


----------



## rizena

Have you changed the vacuum tube? I'm going to change to the Mullard vacuum tube. I wonder how the sound changes.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

rizena said:


> Have you changed the vacuum tube? I'm going to change to the Mullard vacuum tube. I wonder how the sound changes.


I changed to the Mullard. 

Is it a dramatic improvement? No. To be honest, I've always gravitated toward British made tubes. My feeling is that they present a more realistic, holographic sound. That's just my feeling. 

The driver tubes are doing most of the work. Turn off the gain tube by going in to 2 tube mode. If you can hear a substantial difference with and without the gain tube, then you may hear a difference with a new gain tube. I notice heavier, deeper bass with 3 tube mode vs 2 tube mode. 

It's too much of a hassle to swap gain tubes and have any reasonable, accurate memory of the previous tube sound.


----------



## rizena

Daniel Johnston said:


> I changed to the Mullard.
> 
> Is it a dramatic improvement? No. To be honest, I've always gravitated toward British made tubes. My feeling is that they present a more realistic, holographic sound. That's just my feeling.
> 
> ...


I see. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## CyberAthlete

Couldn't resist. Pulled the trigger on a WA8. I'm primarily going to be using it with the Sennheiser HD800S. My concern is the pop sound. I can leave the headphones plugged in but as long as the volume is on 0 before turning it on or off, it should be fine? Do you still hear the pop at 0 volume?


----------



## justanut

CyberAthlete said:


> Couldn't resist. Pulled the trigger on a WA8. I'm primarily going to be using it with the Sennheiser HD800S. My concern is the pop sound. I can leave the headphones plugged in but as long as the volume is on 0 before turning it on or off, it should be fine? Do you still hear the pop at 0 volume?


No you don't. And it's really not that loud.


----------



## justanut

Daniel Johnston said:


> I changed to the Mullard.
> 
> Is it a dramatic improvement? No. To be honest, I've always gravitated toward British made tubes. My feeling is that they present a more realistic, holographic sound. That's just my feeling.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the Mullard as well... was struggling btw that and the Syl, but well, more expensive is better right? Lol~

And ordered the leather case as well. Taking advantage of the free shipping offered right now.


----------



## reductionist

Jut got one with the Millard + Audeze lcd-xc 2021 and with a bit of eq they sound quite musical. Not overly analytical but in my opinion the right amount of detail and warmth. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Tubewin

Anyone compare this to the Wa7 3rd gen? Would really like to know if anyone has had both or listened to both, what their impressions were.


----------



## reductionist

I personally haven’t tried it. Was planning on trying it next week. Will report back my impressions.


----------



## deanorthk

it is really the portable dac/amp that I'm searching, I couldn't afford it back when it was released, but now, I must admit, I'm looking again, especially since I have 1 hour TGV train journey per day. Issue is they are uber rare in Europe! but a goal is a goal! and most of the comments here tells me I'm not making a mistake


----------



## deanorthk

And...I got it!!!! found one in France, silver version, it's GORGEOUS!!!
Now I need to find the correct way to connect my Iphone 11 pro to the woo audio, i'm still hesitating


----------



## Nostoi

Letting mine go here https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/woo-audio-wa8-black.29629/


----------



## deanorthk

Currently testing with Audeze LCD GX, since my TH900 is with 4.4mm input. But so far, I'm stunned. The details are rich, the voices and background music on my song test (kalandra, the Borders) are rich, smooth, and the decay is perfect, the notes are fading perfectly. It's indeed a hot amplifier, i'll have to be extra carrefull when traveling with it, but it is worth the trouble


----------



## Daniel Johnston

deanorthk said:


> Currently testing with Audeze LCD GX, since my TH900 is with 4.4mm input. But so far, I'm stunned. The details are rich, the voices and background music on my song test (kalandra, the Borders) are rich, smooth, and the decay is perfect, the notes are fading perfectly. It's indeed a hot amplifier, i'll have to be extra carrefull when traveling with it, but it is worth the trouble


Oh yeah, it gets plenty toasty. 

Listening on my back patio with temps in the low 80s and it gets almost too hot to touch. To be fair, all SET tube gear gets pretty hot, and I’m sure the WA8 is well within safety standards. I agree completely that this minor inconvenience is worth it.


----------



## deanorthk

Daniel Johnston said:


> Oh yeah, it gets plenty toasty.
> 
> Listening on my back patio with temps in the low 80s and it gets almost too hot to touch. To be fair, all SET tube gear gets pretty hot, and I’m sure the WA8 is well within safety standards. I agree completely that this minor inconvenience is worth it.



I'll try to find a case that would protect the WA8 while transporting it, the leather case is not suited for using the WA8, I wonder if there is a case with grill to let the hot ait move away..


----------



## Daniel Johnston

deanorthk said:


> I'll try to find a case that would protect the WA8 while transporting it, the leather case is not suited for using the WA8, I wonder if there is a case with grill to let the hot ait move away..


I imagine it will be tricky to find a case that will protect the WA8 on the go. Maybe a custom made leather case that leaves the window clear and the vents? 
Like this:


----------



## deanorthk

Daniel Johnston said:


> I imagine it will be tricky to find a case that will protect the WA8 on the go. Maybe a custom made leather case that leaves the window clear and the vents?
> Like this:


Aye, something like this would be great, although my primary need would be to protect it in the train, I won't use it while walking in a big city thanks a lot this is appealing


----------



## Levanter

The WA8 is now 6 years old? I'm hoping for an update/refresh version... preferably just pure amp without the DAC at a smaller footprint and longer battery life...
Balanced output/connector would be a plus.


----------



## deanorthk

Levanter said:


> The WA8 is now 6 years old? I'm hoping for an update/refresh version... preferably just pure amp without the DAC at a smaller footprint and longer battery life...
> Balanced output/connector would be a plus.


Sure it is old, if we compare it to how fast modern tech last, and as much as I would want to Connect my 4.4mm balanced fostex, when I listen to how this dac sound, I fail to see its age. I mean , I have a ifi audio iDSD pro signature that is really new (released early this year) , so I did get through comparing the sound of those two, and wa8 is really … close is not the correct word, but can’t find a better one 
I’m not sure such product are meant to be updated, they are really a niche in a niche .
I do transport mine (I’m in à hôtel near Orange right now), but it require a bag large enough, something not on par with modern standar of rushing maybe ?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Levanter said:


> The WA8 is now 6 years old? I'm hoping for an update/refresh version... preferably just pure amp without the DAC at a smaller footprint and longer battery life...
> Balanced output/connector would be a plus.


I would be surprised given diminishing stock of pencil tubes that Woo would bother a redesign. 
I also don’t see upgrading ESS DAC given the extra SNR of the modern offerings will be lost on the tubes. 

Who knows

Incidentally, the recent Nutibe offerings in DAPs give great tube flavor with modern technology.


----------



## justanut

Daniel Johnston said:


> Incidentally, the recent Nutibe offerings in DAPs give great tube flavor with modern technology.


 Actually I find NuTubes too sterile and SS sounding in comparison with WA8 / desktop tube amps. 

Much prefer WA8 as a portable tube amp solution. My only issue is the lack of balanced ports (I don't need balanced output from tubes, I just need to be able to plug in my 4.4mm cables!). Been using 4.4 to 3.5 / 6.5 adaptors but those don't work well - I always detect some channel imbalance.


----------



## gazzington

I managed to get one of these by doing a trade with a fellow head fier. Wow it sounds amazing. I’ve tried it with the vc and the hd650.  It turns the hd650 in to an amazing headphone.  Really impressed


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> I managed to get one of these by doing a trade with a fellow head fier. Wow it sounds amazing. I’ve tried it with the vc and the hd650.  It turns the hd650 in to an amazing headphone.  Really impressed


Great amp, indeed. Kinda regret letting mine go...!


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> Great amp, indeed. Kinda regret letting mine go...!


I love the amp. Amazed at what it did to the hd650. Definitely a keeper for me


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> I love the amp. Amazed at what it did to the hd650. Definitely a keeper for me


Yup, seemed to work really well with Sennheiser. I never heard the HD800S sound as good as they did with the WA8.


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> Yup, seemed to work really well with Sennheiser. I never heard the HD800S sound as good as they did with the WA8.


Lol I’m going to have to buy a hd800s now 😂


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> Lol I’m going to have to buy a hd800s now 😂


Worth it for the WA8 pairing alone!


----------



## eskamobob1

gazzington said:


> Lol I’m going to have to buy a hd800s now 😂



Also look into tube rolling options. I hear some real great things that I'm sad I didn't try before I sold mine


----------



## kumar402

HD800S and WA8 works great. Every Canjam I make it a point to listen to this combo. I hope I get a chance to own WA8 one day.


----------



## gazzington

hugo2 to wa8 is very impressive.  Which tubes upgrade would be recommended?


----------



## gazzington

I've read through a large amount of this thread and see people have bben using Omincharge Pro to power it away from a desk.  Which omnicarge product is it as they see a lot of different types?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

gazzington said:


> hugo2 to wa8 is very impressive.  Which tubes upgrade would be recommended?


I have the Mullard 6021. Honestly can’t tell dramatic difference from stock. But I like Mullard tubes. 



gazzington said:


> I've read through a large amount of this thread and see people have bben using Omincharge Pro to power it away from a desk.  Which omnicarge product is it as they see a lot of different types?


Omnicharge 20+ will give you another 3-4 hours playing time. Omnicharge ultimate will give you several hours but is much bigger. I have both.


----------



## asaprod

Hey there!
Anyone has tried rolling the 3rd tube with the Mullard or the Sylvania tube?


----------



## asaprod

Oh and btw, yes, even with stock tubes, this amp is a true gem!!


----------



## Peti

Yes, I love my Sylvania from 1956 rolled in. But, even with the stock tubes this little devil will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## asaprod

Thanks a lot! I just ordered the Mullard, I'll post comments when I receive it!


----------



## Peti

Looking forward to hear your impressions.


----------



## gazzington

Anybody know how an arya stealth version sounds with the wa8?


----------



## ra990

I remember this little tube amp having amazing synergy with the 2016 Focal Utopia. I owned the combination then and was hesitant to try it again after all these years. I'm happy to report this amp sounds as amazing as ever. It's still a great match with the 2022 Utopia and I was surprised to find how great it is with the Meze Elite as well. I did some A/B with my CMA solid state and the WA8 portrays a bigger stage, fleshier mids, and gruntier bass on both the Utopia and Meze. The CMA is cleaner and more punchy in comparison.


----------



## rizena

How many years have you used wa8? I bought the product in 2017, but I'm worried that it might suddenly break down


----------



## gazzington

I use mine in my work desk daily. Is it ok to leave plugged in to the power permanently?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

gazzington said:


> I use mine in my work desk daily. Is it ok to leave plugged in to the power permanently?


Woo says yes. You can leave it plugged in and use it. It’s somewhere on this thread.


----------



## Peti

Anybody can play back dsd256 on their WA8? Their website says it is possible, however, my unit won't play back such files.


----------



## All Day Breakfast

Daniel Johnston said:


> Woo says yes. You can leave it plugged in and use it. It’s somewhere on this thread.


Huh, in the manual it says to unplug it once it’s charged. i’ll email woo and get re-confirmation


----------



## Daniel Johnston

All Day Breakfast said:


> Huh, in the manual it says to unplug it once it’s charged. i’ll email woo and get re-confirmation


It's buried in this thread. You can tag the MOT as well. I don't remember who it is offhand. 

If you aren't going to use it for a while, then probably best to unplug it. But there is zero issue using it while plugged in.


----------



## All Day Breakfast

Daniel Johnston said:


> It's buried in this thread. You can tag the MOT as well. I don't remember who it is offhand.
> 
> If you aren't going to use it for a while, then probably best to unplug it. But there is zero issue using it while plugged in.


The manual is quite clear on that, it says you can use it while plugged in when charging because the unit always works on battery even when the unit is charging. The issue is whether or not you can leave it plugged in after the battery is charged and the unit is off. I suspect not but I’m waiting to hear from Woo.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

All Day Breakfast said:


> The manual is quite clear on that, it says you can use it while plugged in when charging because the unit always works on battery even when the unit is charging. The issue is whether or not you can leave it plugged in after the battery is charged and the unit is off. I suspect not but I’m waiting to hear from Woo.


Okay.

Here's the post:


jamington2004 said:


> Spoke to Woo and it’s not a problem to leave plugged in once charged as it disconnects the power when the light on the brick goes green.
> 
> In case it’s of interest for others



Again, it's probably not the best for the battery long tern to keep it plugged in all the time and *not *use it. Hence the line in the manual. However, it's not going to damage the battery if you do. 

Feel free to post the answer from Woo.


----------



## All Day Breakfast

Daniel Johnston said:


> Okay.
> 
> Here's the post:
> 
> ...


Mike from Woo replied to me and said:
“It is not necessary to unplug the charger. The charger will stop when the battery is fully charged. 

*Please note, the battery cannot charge to 100% while the WA8 is in use. To charge to 100%, power OFF WA8. The LED light *on the charger* will turn green when the battery is fully charged.”


----------



## deanorthk

This is goog to know. I have finally used it on my train while going to work, so lost 3 bar in 30mn, but it was super nice. Charged it at work once it dropped to 1 bar left, and used it while charging. My WA8 is not new at all, it's a second hand unit, but it can still run good.


----------



## Peti

Can you guys play back DSD256 materials?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Peti said:


> Can you guys play back DSD256 materials?


I don’t have any DSD256 tracks. DSD64 works well.
I’m happy to test it out if you have a link to a free DSD256 track.


----------



## Peti

Daniel Johnston said:


> I don’t have any DSD256 tracks. DSD64 works well.
> I’m happy to test it out if you have a link to a free DSD256 track.



Hi Dan,

This site has free DSD samples: https://samplerateconverter.com/free-audio-downloads#music

Once you have clicked on the DSD256 sample a new page appears and just click on  "Скачать". Let me know as I'm curious if it's only my unit that won't play back such files? Thanks in advance!


----------



## deanorthk

Hum, same here, DSD64 work fine (aka David ELIAS - Vision of her), but I haven't had the chance to try anything higher than that.


----------



## Peti

Feel free to download from that site. I did and it is a quick download. The Woo website says the WA8 can play back DSD256 however, I can't. Tried JRiver, Foobar, HQPlayer...nothing. DSD128 as high as it goes.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Peti said:


> Feel free to download from that site. I did and it is a quick download. The Woo website says the WA8 can play back DSD256 however, I can't. Tried JRiver, Foobar, HQPlayer...nothing. DSD128 as high as it goes.


Using Roon and a MacBook Pro, I can stream DSD256 to Woo WA8 fine. 
Roon is using the DSD over PCM.

Sorry it took so long. I got busy.


----------



## Peti

I wonder why I can't play back dsd256 files from JRiver or Foobar then, bit perfect...


----------



## HD650GotMeHooked

So I think this is my first post.  I have been in this hobby trying out stuff for a few years now.  And after everything I have tried, the Woo Wa8 is still, in my opinion, the best audio product I have come across! Enjoy it more than the Wa-6SE with Bifrost.  Sounds more alive and entertaining (although, less detailed and less soundstage).  The sparkle that the Wa8 provides is a game changer when switching back and forth between options.  If anyone is on the fence, try it! It is awesome! Bold, lush, sparkle, and magical.


----------



## arftech

Anybody using this with the LCD-4, IER-Z1R or the Solaris OG?  

Happy New Year!


----------



## arftech

Not much going on here.  Maybe y’all just enjoying the WA8.🤔


----------



## ra990

arftech said:


> Not much going on here.  Maybe y’all just enjoying the WA8.🤔


Most definitely, great match for the Utopia and Meze Elite.


----------



## Peti

And for my SA modded HD800!


----------

